# General > General Chat >  Your Dreams

## mafalda

Olá 

Do you usually remember your dreams? Do you have any recurring dreams or nightmares? Do they usually make sense? What was your strangest dream like? 

I think dreams are a very interesting subject. I'd like to know more about them, actually. How to interpret them and maybe make use of them. Well, if you know anything about this, i'd really like to hear about it. And about your dreams too. Our dreams seem to be almost always odd :)

----------


## Zooey

I wish I remembered my dreams more. I too, for some odd reason, have suddenly become fascinated with dreams as of late. You've reminded me, I wanted to read up on it a little. 

I wanted to recommend to you a movie I saw recently called *Waking Life*. Fascinating movie on life and dreams (though be warned, it's all people just having conversations), but it was done by filming the movie and then going over every frame of the movie animating it on the computer. It's very dream-like in effect. If you can get your hands on it, I recommend it.

Here's a quote I really liked from the movie. So very true!

_"I wake up and it's 10:12, and I go back to sleep and I have these long, intricate, beautiful dream that seem to last for hours. And then I wake up and it's...10:13."_

----------


## Sam Gamgee

Actually, I have "role-play" dreams all the time (I remember a dream at least twice a week). They are like nightmare to me because things will happen such as this: Once I was Sam Gamgee on the second quest to destroy the ring [? - dreams don't make sense] but Frodo REFUSED to help me. I went through dangers like a cafateria with a lot of people, but the whole time I was upset, and I woke up feeling not too good. The weird thing is, I have a tendency to dream the most when I wake up at 7:30 and then snooze 'til 7:40 - and they say that Dreaming is the deepest kind of sleep!

----------


## cindylouwho

I have ODD dreams and I usually always remember them. I am very fascinated with the meanings of dreams. I always heard about people dreaming that their teeth were falling out and then one night I dreamed that. I think it means something about a major problem is going to come to an end or something. Anyway, I think dreams are very cool. They allow me to do things that I can't (or won't) do in reality.

----------


## Shea

Hey! Check out Chaucer's, The Nun's Priest's Tale from the Canterbury tales. It's the story of the rooster, Chanteclier (sp?) who has a premanatory dream about being snatched by a fox. I wonder how much our subcontious minds pick up of our surroundings without us knowing it.

I once fell asleep as soon as I got home from work one night and I dreamed that I was still waiting tables. I was getting ready to give a customer their change which I read on the ticket as $2.47. That may not seem so odd, but I happened to wake up that moment and found that I was facing my digital clock that read 2:47! I also tend to sleep with my eyes open. :o 

My favorite dreams are my flying dreams. Everytime I wake from those, I feel so refreshed!  :Biggrin:  I've had 4 of them that I can recall since I was 4-years-old. I feel like I had more, but I can't remember them, however I vividly see that first one with the Jim Henson puppets 18 years ago...

----------


## MarsMonster

i dream often and most of my dreams could be used to write a book about.
i dream when i am awake all the time i dream when i am asleep, and lately i even dream while in class taking notes. i just go some place else and keep taking notes like a typing machine, i write everything but my mind is somewhere else. i call this dreaming because i feel that is what it is, and i know i can't control it. sometimes i just catch myself and sometimes i don't even remember what i was thinking about  :Smile: 
but as for dreams when i am asleep, they are usually connected with what's happening in my life. and sometimes when i am really tired and confused like when something that i don't know what to think about happens late in the evening, then i have some unexplainably weird dreams. like a floatin city that looks like a melted candle and people in it who are forced to work or something and me who is just observing, and then i get out walking on air and i see a man get killed next to me. i had this dream a few nights ago.
i also dream of drowning often. the silly thing is that i really don't breathe when i'm 'drowning' and i wake up taking a lllloooooong breath and feeling the lack of oxygen, but while dreaming i tend to prolong the feeling as much as possible because somehow i know i will wake up. and it feels good. maybe because i love water.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Shea

Ugh! :x I just had the most horrid dream. I'm not given to having nighmares, I can't remember the ones I've had before this. It was kind of a cross between "The Fly" and "Resident Evil". These weren't two movies that I had been wanting to see; roommates in my past were watching them. I didn't like them at all. Anyway, I don't know what part I played in the dream, but I observed an experiment gone wrong and all these zombie people came bursting out of a chamber. As I ran, I found myself carefully checking supermarket aisles so I grabbed a long knife from somewhere, stuck it in my belt and darted gingerly across a six lane busy highway.

The worst of all this was coming out of the dream, I'm staying with my Grandmother to take care of her for a short while (oh, I'm speaking reality here, but she so meddlesome it seems a nightmare that I wish I could wake from). The phone rang, and she forgot take it with her from her room to the kitchen. So, I went from crossing a busy six lane highway in flight of zombies, to jumping up from my grandmothers calls to answer the absurdly loud phone. :o 

By the way, MarsMonster, do you get enough sleep at night? I hope you don't drive a car in that state!  :Wink:

----------


## Koa

I've been told that we dream every night, just we don't always remember it. Well, i hardly ever remember my dreams, it's very very rare for me to...

Wanna know my weirdest dream ever??? It was a long time ago, maybe 3 years, but i remember it quite well cos it was so striking that i wrote it down (btw, i know people who write down their dreams in a notebook to keep them...). Well, i dreamed that i was invisible and i saw John Lennon (!!!! :o why him??? I'm not a fan and i hadn't heard anything about him in the previous days...weird, so weird!), with a woman whom i didnt exactly recognise but i inferred to be Yoko Ono (well, who else? :Wink: )...And he wanted to destroy the world because it sucks, with one of those elctric things that are used to cut trees, i dont know the word in english...So i was hiding behind a chair in my house...But even if i was invisible, Yoko saw me and they started chasing me, and i ran away down the stairs that lead to the undergrund part of the building (i live in a block of flats)...
It was very very scary, but i interpreted it...because it was soon after a very unhappy period of my life, and i think that if the same dream would have occurred a few months before, i wouldnt have struggled so much nit to be killed...It was maybe a kind of sign of a return to life.
Though i still wonder: WHY John Lennon????  :Biggrin:  :o

----------


## Shea

The strangest dream that I've ever had... you sure you want to try and make sense of it, I can't. I was driving to a medeival style restaurant and I was to meet my mom there. I was up north, and there was snow on the ground. I saw my mom's car come out from behind a building at an intersection and just before she made the turn, she gave me a funny look and turn the car around to go back in where she came from. She came back out a moment later standing on a sled, holding onto some reigns that were attached to a saint bernard. To top it off the dog was wearing a Robin Hood style hat with a giant fluffy feather sticking out of it!  :Rolleyes:  

I thought that was pretty neat, so soon I was also holding a pair of reigns and had a big floppy feather bouncing in front of my face! As we neared the restaurant I was wondering how we would get the sleds to the door, the sidewalk being shoveled. So I watched my mom and as she came to the end of the snow, her sled turned into a skateboard and sure enough, so did mine! There was valet parking, so they hung the skateboards on hooks, and took the dogs to the kennel. Then I woke up.

Now that I think about it, although my mom had her "wild days", she changed her life and became an excellent roll model for me. I always try to follow her example and listen to her advice. She's made a lot of mistakes in her past and I love that she freely shares them with me so that I can learn from hers instead of making them all over again. I guess whatever she does now is what I want to do.

By the way Koa, I think John Lenon was trying to destroy the world with a chain saw.  :Wink:

----------


## MarsMonster

> By the way, MarsMonster, do you get enough sleep at night? I hope you don't drive a car in that state!


i get enough sleep. most of the times i don't want to wake up because i like the dream :Smile:  and YES i do drive the car in that state so CITIZENS OF BELGRADE BEWARE!

----------


## Shea

I had a friend who really did once drive a car in her sleep! She was given to sleepwalking. She drove for probably around 40 min juging by how much gas she used. Good thing she made it home safely!  :Wink:

----------


## MarsMonster

now, that's scary  :Smile: 

i don't sleepwalk (thank god). but sometimes early in the morning or late in the evening i dream that i should get ready to go somewhere, meet someone, so i go to the bathroom and get half-dressed or once i even put my makeup on, and then i realize that i am too tired to go there where i am supposed to go, and go back to sleep. in the morning i wake up half dressed or even fully dressed with my make up on. scary  :Smile:  at least untill i remember what i was dreaming about.

----------


## Sam Gamgee

I have a relative who was known to climb around on the roof and even once chopped wood in his sleep! - scary

----------


## MarsMonster

i had a cat that barked in its sleap. how scary is that?

----------


## Sam Gamgee

My sister makes UNEARTHLY noises - and they scare me - although I think a cat barking would be worse

----------


## waxmephilosophical

I'm new...feel free to leave me a message! Any of you ever had the falling dream? I have this one frequently, where I'm falling through space, nowhere in particular, and I never finish it. I heard it means there's something in your life that you feel you don't have control over...any thoughts?

----------


## den

Hmm, I've had similar recurring dreams, it was a sensation of falling backwards usually, and not pleasant. Out of control issues? Maybe, I could certainly say I feel that way sometimes, too busy with work and ~life~ !

----------


## waxmephilosophical

Hi den! Are you online right now? I should be in bed, but I feel like chatting right now...I'll regret it when I'm trying to cram Calculus into my head tomorrow morning!

----------


## den

Yup, I'm online... but I see you aren't anymore... ahh well.

----------


## Shea

I hate falling dreams! :x I prefer the flying ones which is odd because I have a fear of heights. If falling dreams are a sense of being stressed out and out of control, that could explain why I had one after I fell asleep in class once. Very embarassing! :oops:

----------


## waxmephilosophical

I've never had a flying dream...sounds interesting, though. To be honest, I rarely remember my dreams at all. (I wonder if that's normal.) Only the falling dream, because it always jolts me awake very rudely!

----------


## Shea

I don't remember my dreams as often as I use to. But I've read that it's normal not to remember your dreams. One flying dream that I had I had to eat pumpernickle bread in order to have the power to fly. Then I was given a mission; I had to deliver Dominoes Pizza to Italy. 

I used to do free association writing and although it may sound like a strange dream to anyone who reads it, I can explain almost everything that I wrote, just as I can with the pumpernickle dream. If you wish you could remember your dreams, try free association writing. Don't think about the words just write whatever pops in your head. It's kind of hard not thinking at first, but once you get the hang of it, it's a lot of fun and a great stress reliever!  :Wink:

----------


## waxmephilosophical

I'll try that...if I can ever find the time. Senior year (high school) is _reeeaaallly_ hectic towards the end! I did it once, and it didn't turn out very well. I guess I was thinking too much.

----------


## Jay

I have never had a flying or a falling dream. But I had a lot of dreams I can remember in the morning, some of them I can remember for years :-? . Does anyone also have more than two dreams a night? I mostly have three or four, but then I heard somewhere it's normal.

----------


## waxmephilosophical

I actually remember reading that we have way more dreams per night than we remember. I rarely remember mine, but when I do, I've dreamed a lot...I'll remember fragments of multiple dreams that I really can't piece together. Next to the falling dream, I have the running dream every now and then. You know, you're running from something, but your legs will barely move. Sometimes I know what I'm running from, sometimes I don't.

----------


## jlwbeulla

Dreams are also very fascinating to me. I've recently learned that a long detailed dream only takes milliseconds to have. AMAZING!! I also beleive that dreams have much value and relevance in out lives. Prophets, for example, see dreams and visions frequently to send messages to God's people. Recently I've read a book that was basically about dreams, and how God just wishes to have communion with us and bring us closer to Him through dreams. What are you dreaming about? Does it have any relevance to your life today?

sweet dreams-
Jenn

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

For the last week and a half (a very stressful time for me due to deadlines and everyday crap) I have been remembering my dreams. The first time I did this, it supprised me. I never remember dreaming, let alone my dreams. It was so clear in my head when I woke up, that I decided to write it down. I didn't want to dwell on it all day long. I wrote it down and in an hour forgot everything about it. I told a friend that I had the strangest dream last night. It was so vivid! Then, when I tried to describe it, I couldn't remember even the subject of the dream. I went home and read what I wrote down and was astounded. I am not sure if anyone is interested or not, but here is what I had written. Please excuse spelling and grammatical mistakes; this is unaltered.

it included Aliens, that weird-blue Jedi in Star Wars II, British Safari hunters, my brother, a manor, and small shotguns. The aliens were from Signs and the Safari Hunters were trying to shoot them with small shotguns. Then one of the aliens drew a light saber and morphed into the Jedi guy. All the while the aliens were stealing things from the bewildered safari hunters with their handlebar mustaches. The were stealing hats, wallets, eventually even a gun while the one Safarier was arrogantly talking to reporters or tourists or someting. Then he ran up the roof into a window-through an open window rather. He went into a bedroom surprisingly similar to my brother's. The Father-son team of British safariers were climbing onto the red -o range tile roof. It was like the roof on the CS map Italy. They were shooting at each other-the aliens and the British guys that is. Then the scene switched to inside the room that the aliens were shooting from. It was a dramatic scene, but with only facial expressions-no actual language. Then out of nowhere the scene switches to under my brothers bed... in the same room as the aliens... this is odd because my brothers bed sits directly on the floor. Anyways there were these sheets of paper that the camera or whatever moved through, dodging them and panning into an abyss of darkness. Then, somehow the British guys captured the aliens... it seemed like they gave up but I am not sure. The scene switched to a completely sterile concrete or metal jailhouse. THere was a desk and a couple of cells where the father-son alien team stood and watched. Actors ran out in front of them, pretending to fight or be friendly- trying to teach the aliens their body language. That way the aliens and the humans could start communicating. Then I heard my mother asking me why my alarm didn't go off. I thought that this was part of the dream-though I didn't realize it was a dream. I thought my mothers voice was part of reality. And I thought my dream was reality. Then I opened my eyes and saw myself in bed. 

Now I have taken up way to much space, but I think I will post it anyways... just to see the reaction I get.

----------


## Shea

Hey imthefoolonthehill, let me guess, you watch a lot of alien or war movies? It was so odd, I almost felt like I was having your dream myself!




> What are you dreaming about? Does it have any relevance to your life today?
> Jenn


Last night I dreamed that Saddam Hussein and some of his followers (though I've no idea what they look like, I just knew they were them) burst into the building where I worship, and killed half the members of our congregation! What a horrible dream! 

I guess because I always thank God in my prayers for me living in a country where I have the freedom to worship in the way I choose, and I feel that, though I don't like war at all, but that it's neccessary for us to keep that freedom, I had that dream as an example to myself to keep disagreeing with the people who protest for peace. (That was a run-on sentence, wasn't it?) I recently saw a sign that said "give peace a chance", but unless that person can convince that philosophy to those people overseas, I'm not going to buy into it.

But, over the last few days, I really haven't been keeping up with current events anyway, so I really don't know why my subconsious choose to have that dream last night!

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Shea- yeah... I do enjoy War movies and Science fiction movies (as long as it is convincing enough to make me forget it is Science fiction). My dream is perfectly explainable... except perhaps for the British Safari hunters... I have recently watched Signs... about a 2 weeks ago. I played Jedi Outcast (PC game) the night before the dream... I have been thinking about buying a Shotgun for a long time... I had a conversation about Counter Strike within a week of the dream... hence the setting... and I see my brother's room every day... So I guess the only thing that made it strange was the fact that my subconcious or whatever brought all these miniscule parts of my life together in one dream.

----------


## waxmephilosophical

Isn't that amazing how so many random here-and-there tidbits from our everyday lives can come together in one dream? Every now and then I have those, usually when I'm most stressed out and there's too much in my life to keep up with. I guess my subconscious is better at organizing my life than I am in my conscious state.  :Smile:

----------


## Chaos Tesseract

Yeah, I have this one reoccuring dream about once every two months. One time I had it three nights in a row. I have it randomly. Actually they started when I was eleven. It is an odd dream. I never really remember what it is, I just know it was the same as the others. I think I might be going insane or something or maybe not, or maybe. Do you know of the gummies that have a texture like a mixture of jelly and gummy bears? They are my favorite, anyway that texture has something to do with this dream. Also all the dreams all different, yet something makes me believe they are the same. One time it was about bells, another it was about a box of chocolates, one time it was a type of death-maze. I don't know. The fact that they are all the 'same' yet are about completely unrealated things might make a good Sci-Fi novel. Quite odd ain't it?  :Wink:

----------


## Shea

I wonder if that's the same as my flying dreams. I never felt that I ever had a recurring dream, but definately themes, like flying. They are all different though.

----------


## tadpole

This thread is a little old, but I feel like writing.  :Smile: 

The strangest dream I've had resulted from a graduate history seminar on the Holocaust that I took during my last year of grad school. On the first day of class, the professor noted that each of us (we 7 students) would have a nightmare at some point in the semester as a direct result of the course. The professor wanted to warn us, but he also wanted to ask that we record our dream in writing because he found them fascinating. 

I don't remember most of my dreams, but this one I have memorized, which I attribute only to the fact that I was warned I would have it. What's especially strange about my dream is that I can pinpoint the very image that caused it, but let me describe it first: 

I wake up in the middle of the night to find myself in my childhood bedroom. I walk to the bathroom, turn on the light and examine my face and neck in the mirror and discover a large pimple on my left shoulder. When I pop the pimple, a half foot of barbwire springs out but doesn't cause me any pain. Suddenly, I discover pimples all over my back (you see where I'm going with this?). My mother then walks into the bathroom, notices all the pieces of barbwire and begins pulling them out. When she finally finishes, I look at my back, which looks as if it's been unzipped, from the bottom of my back to the top of my spine. No blood, no pain. My mother then sticks her hand into my back and digs out a handful of what I can only describe as Spanish rice (blood and maggots, I suppose). And then I woke up. 

The dream didn't upset or scare me. Actually, I thought it was pretty fascinating. This course was held once a week for 3 hours, so we had time to watch films and documentaries. The one single image that upset me the most came from footage that British troops took when they liberated one of the camps (can't remember which camp); it was of a naked woman sitting in the dirt just outside a barracks scratching herself silly. The shot of her only lasted maybe three or four seconds, and at the time the narrator had just commented on the number of people who likely died from diseases like typhoid. That was the only dream about the class I had (or can remember).

Sadly, I never asked any of my classmates if they had that one dream that the professor warned them about.

----------


## emily655321

This was an old thread too, but I love talking about dreams, so nyah. If you have a new dream, or an old one to talk about, or just something in general about your dreaming habits, this is the place to put it.

I will go for a long time without having a memorable dream, then a week or two straight of like two a night, then none again for months. I can usually recognize where all the things in the dream came from, in my waking life. I don't think I've had too many good ones... maybe two or three in my lifetime. Or at least those aren't the ones I remember. Or maybe it just says something about my life.  :Rolleyes: 

When I was little I had falling dreams a lot. Even non-falling dreams ended with me waking up to that falling-jolt. Also when I would start drifting off to sleep, all of a sudden I'd feel like someone shook the edge of my mattress. One time I thought I still had my eyes open, looking at the light of the open door, and all of a sudden there was this bald, androgenous, calm figure in the doorway. It walked silently over, sat on the edge of my bed, and looked into my face. Then I woke up and realized I had fallen asleep.

Most of my dreams are either overtly scary, or just pervaded by a strong sense of dread and weirdness. Only a couple of times, in recent years, have I actually woken up because of them. When I was little it was all mummies and corpses and skeletons -- the first dream I ever remembered was when I was two, and a skeleton was chasing my mother and me around in the library, and I tried to save her, and it bit my arm and latched on there. In recent years I've written whole books and symphonies, only to wake to realize that they were the lamest nursery-rhymey things ever.  :Tongue: 

Okay, so obviously I have a lot to say.  :Biggrin:  As always. But I'll shut up for now. I want to hear about everyone else's.

----------


## ajoe

Dreams? All my recent dreams are uninteresting, pretty much reflect everyday's life.

----------


## emily655321

Well, they're interesting to other people. I don't know what your life is like.  :Tongue: 
Not that I'm pressuring you to share if you don't feel like it.

----------


## simon

If I had had a dream this is what it would have been:
I am a frog with a top hat wearing a cream colored tablecloth draped over my shoulder, that magically changes sizes whenever I need to get bigger, which I do frequently. As to my frog capabilities, I have the radical ability to not jump as my fellow frogs but to sashay round dance floors in a tango that would drop dead anyone in my path. In fact many frogs end up being dead, and in reality, the reality of this dream, they are really all cane toads and thier deaths are caused by cars swerving to hit them strategically, and I am one of them drapped and standing out in my tablecloth in the middle of the road, but before I can be hit a newspaper man sees my dancing capabilities and turns me into a sensation which then turns me into a person, but one covered in warts. And the only way to cure these warts which the public don't approve of is to be launched off into space with a camel, but not just any camel, when we land on hte moon this camel reveals himself to be the camel of camel cigaretts and he is escaping his binding lifestyle becuase he hates smoking and has alwyas hated smoking so he came to outerspace. And together we find a planet and build a playground and swing all day on the monkey bars and make goat cheese from goats that deliver speeches on why roadkill is just another conspiracy theory and drink gin and tonics, and we wear sunglasses becuase we have lost our eyes.

----------


## ajoe

Well, not really reflect my life, I guess, just have something to do with my life. One time before a big test, I dreamt of taking the test and then had popcorn for lunch. The last part was because my roommate was popping some and I unconsciously smelt it.

----------


## emily655321

LOL  :Biggrin:  I wish my dreams were so benign. In third grade I had a dream where I saved a mouse from the wheel of a car, but my hand got run over, and then my dad made me go to this place underground where a youngish man, a woman dressed like a nurse, and a huge hairy guy with a chainsaw were trying to amputate the hand. As a last resort I bit the chainsaw guy's arm, made an "ugh, that's awful" face (cause it tasted awful), they all laughed at me, and then I woke up.

----------


## amuse

when i was five or six, i dreamt of a reddish scene; the devil bent nearly double, pounding my little back with a hammer, the blood flowed into this wooden barrel. i woke up sore. what five-year old, i ask you, has a sore back?

----------


## simon

One sleeping on a teddy bear.

----------


## amuse

oh fine, i take my question back.
what 5-y/o, i ask you, dreams of gore gushing into oaken barrels from their tiny body?

----------


## Koa

I hardly ever remember my dreams. Lately I dreamt twice of the guy I have a crush on  :Eek2: 

The weirdest dream I've ever had was a few years ago... I dreamt of John Lennon (!) which is extremely weird as I'm not a fan of him, nor I had heard any of his songs in that period, or heard anything about him... Well I dreamt that he wanted to destroy the world with an electric saw, cos the world sucks...I agreed, but i was invisible, and I had to hide behind a chair cos he could hit me cos he wasn't seeing me... But there was also Yoko Ono (!!!), who was wearing just a vest btw, and she could see me so I had to runaway very quickly, down the stairs (we were at my home, I live in a flat/apartment on the 3rd floor) to where we have the car boxes... It was scary. I think it meant that I wanted to live on, that's why i ran away not to be killed, cos it was a few months after my big depression, and I was starting to be ok.

----------


## emily655321

That makes sense. It could also mean that Yoko Ono is trying to kill you.

----------


## Koa

*looks around suspiciously* I'll watch out for Yoko Ono then, but it's been like 4 years since I had that dream and she hasn't shown up yet...she might have lost her way!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

The only dream I remember is from when I was about 5/6. I used to have this recurring nightmare, where I was being chased by Skeletor (from the cartoon series HE-MAN) and he was throwing aball of flames at me.

Yeah, I spent too much time watching cartoons & playing dodgeball.

----------


## amuse

do you all keep a dream journal? i do; not daily, but close...my bf looked at it recently, and didn't realize what it was. he said it was crazy.  :Biggrin: 
i've since clarified on the inside cover, so that when i go, nobody wonders why i wasn't in the loony bin!

----------


## emily655321

LOL  :Biggrin: 
I kept diaries for a couple of years, so there are some dreams in there. Once we had to keep a record of our dreams for Psychology, except I didn't have any dreams during that section, so I kept the worksheet and filled it out later, but got bored after the first two and lost it in all the random piles of paper in my room. All I remember from it was something about living in a big white Stepford Wives type house with an insanely green lawn, and something about my parents trying to hide a huge baggy of pot.  :Confused:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

i've had many weird dreams, from safari hunting aliens, to sock puppets attacking my house.....

----------


## Sancho

Last night I saw a cow-girl
She was floating 'cross the ceiling

Last night I saw a naked cow-girl
She was floating 'cross the ceiling

Well she was talking to some Howlin' Wolf
"bout some Voo-Doo healin'

----------


## ajoe

I just remember my most recent dream... I went to DMV and finally had a license to drive... and then I drove home instead of my brother, and for whatever reason I went to the wrong lane and of course a police car was driving right by... I got a ticket just a few hours after I got my license! I wonder if that's a premonition...

----------


## verybaddmom

ummm..sancho. i believe that was a bearded man's dream...hmmm....

----------


## Sancho

Ain't it wierd how Frank Breard was the only one who didn't have one?

----------


## emily655321

It keeps me awake at night.

----------


## Isagel

Tonight I dreamt I suddenly was at a rollerblades contest. There was a huge spotlight and I was caught in the light. I had a T-shirt with my name and the name of the clinic I work at printed on it. The speaker roared - there is the woman who works at the hospital - she will know how to rollerblade. I yelled -No, no I only borrowed her t-shirt, then turned into a monkey and stole a pie that just happened to be there. 


I need a vacation. 
That´s my interpretation.

----------


## papayahed

When I was younger I dreamed that the next door neighbor's house was overrun with the mean apes from the planet of the apes.

----------


## emily655321

Haha! I love your dream, Isagel.  :Biggrin: 

I know absolutely that I had a dream last night, but I can't for the life of me remember anything about it. Don't you just hate that? Oh well, if I remember it it will be later tonight anyway. I almost never remember dreams when I first wake up, then they come back to me later.

----------


## simon

I dreamed I strangled a screech owl.

----------


## emily655321

Poor owl. Once in 10th or 11th grade I dreamed that I was sitting next to our next-door-neighbor's driveway (there's no fence between our front yards), and there was a little kitten there. I don't know why, but... you know that feeling, "I wonder what would happen if..."? We learn to repress it when we're young, but it's still always there -- could say the Id, if Freud wasn't essentially discredited.  :Tongue:  Anyway... "I wonder what would happen if..." and I stuck my finger all the way down the kitten's throat.  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  Can you imagine ME having a dream like that??

----------


## Koa

Well honestly Em, with that avatar I can imagine anything, and worse!  :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## GatsbyTheGreat

I once had a dream that two of my friends started dating, then two weeks later they did. I'm sure I only had that dream because they had been acting unusually affectionate toward each other in the days preceding it, but I still fancied myself as a seer for a week or two. A few weeks ago I went to see my great grandma, an Alzheimer's patient, at the Home. That night, I dreamt she went crazy, broke into the house and threatened me (as she has before). Anyway, it was strange because I swear the house I was staying at was haunted and I woke scared out of my wits. Dreams are fascinating. They usually aren't relevant to the waking world, but fun to ponder over.

----------


## emily655321

> Well honestly Em, with that avatar I can imagine anything, and worse!


Not with my old avatar, though!  :Tongue:  The old one was representative of me, this one is more representative of. . .um. . .*cough*. . .well. . .*ahem*. . .erm. . .my "compliment," shall we say?  :Wink: 

As for dreams, I don't think they hold any significance as to the future, except in whatever perspective you gain from examining them. They're just your mind sorting through all the thoughts and emotions and memories of the recent past. The brain being a slave to its purpose of creating order from randomness, it creates little stories out of them. I think it can actually be dangerous to use your dreams as a guide for future choices, because there's no reason the conclusion drawn by the dream is a wise one; the reasoning part of your brain is asleep while you dream.

----------


## amuse

i think that dreams are relevant to the waking world, that some are precognitive, others can tune you in to your past, and that there are zillions of levels to them, from the material to the divine, including lucid and waking dreams, the latter being when an incident strikes someone in "waking" life with the symbolism/message(s) that dreams generally carry.
i also don't think it's a good idea to use dream books much, because only you can make your best dream dictionary.
i'm aware that i'm probably in the minority here, partly because i think that the mind is a good servant but a poor master to the true self, but dreams have prime importance in my life; i've studied mine for a couple decades and would be very incomplete without them.

----------


## emily655321

That's cool. There are so many different approaches to the same reality; it makes more sense for many philosophies to be perfectly valid in the case of different individuals, than for there to be one true way of seeing. How could there be, when we're all so different? I agree that, even hypothetically, dream books are bogus, though. They follow the same basic formula as online quizzes.

----------


## verybaddmom

well put as. i dont participate in this thread because i dont have dreams. well, let me rephrase that: i may have dreams but i very rarely (almost never) remember any bit of them. 
i have had three dreams in my life that i remember, and i have remembered them for years as vividly as when they happened. 
one was a purple octopus in my window (i was about five), one was my mother being stabbed in the stomach (thirteen?) and the other was a dream that i dont want to talk about, but was terrilby vivid, and true to my personality (it was reasonably recent too...hmmmmm.....). 
my son however, is a lucid dreamer, and i wish sometimes that i had his mental abilities when im sleeping. i guess that when i fall asleep, im just so grateful to be sleeping that i dont want to interrupt it for anything.  :Yawnb:

----------


## Koa

> i may have dreams but i very rarely (almost never) remember any bit of them.


Same here. But apparently we do dream every night, just some people don't remember dreams often.

Last night I dreamt of that guy again. I know cos I got up thinking noooo not again.... But I don't remember any details of it.

----------


## emily655321

I hate that. Most nights (like last night) I absolutely know I dreamed a lot, but I can't remember any of it. Strange how there's a definite feeling like, "I dreamed last night." I wonder what it is? It's like a memory of a memory of a memory.

----------


## emily655321

Az --

I had a dream last night that I went to visit you and your hubby. There wasn't really a plot, just random images and vague dialogue. But it was the kind of dream you think is real, and I woke up surprised that I didn't actually meet you. In the dream your hair was bleached orange.  :FRlol:  I was like, that doesn't seem like something Az would do. But the gist of the dream was you wanted to dye your hair, and were asking my opinion of these different color swatches, which you had narrowed down between three shades of cotton-candy pink and three of aqua/baby blue.  :Biggrin:  I was very tactful, but wondered how it was possible to dye someone's hair that color. I'm still giggling.

----------


## amuse

ROFL  :Biggrin: 
thank you for being tactful! how did you manage?  :Biggrin:

----------


## amuse

that's so cool that we "hung out." i had a dream about jay once, too. you guys are always welcome in my dreamland.  :Smile:

----------


## Taliesin

I had a dream about a month ago, where the Swedish king was on an oats-field and ate oats. Then the farmer, who owned the field, came, took the king and tied him to his wagon and took him home. But in home, there was the farmer's grandson, who had been studying in a university in Sweden, and therefore recognized the king.
"Oh, king," the grandson asked, "How can I possibly free you?"
"You can't," said the king, "But this woman - there was a woman besides the wagon- has given me, what a man needs most."
"What is that?" asked the student.
"Ribbons," answered the king.

And then i woke up. 
Could anyone tell me what the dream could mean?

----------


## papayahed

This wasn't a dream but fairly odd. I was (half) sleeping and I turned over, apparently too far and hit my head on my dresser.  :Brickwall:  The dresser is about 1 foot away from the bed so I can't imagine what I was doing. I have a nice little bump on my forhead now (easily covered with make up), has this ever happened to anybody else? Sleeping injury?

----------


## Sancho

Oh yeah. Ive bonked myself before. I should get rails for my bed. Ive also been bonked by my athletic dreamer of a wife. The other night Im lying in bed awake while she is dead to the world. Out of the blue, she sits bolt upright in bed, looks right at me, points her finger right in my face, and says, youuuuuuu, ....get out! then she flops back down and within 30 seconds she's snoring away. Ive gotta tell ya, I was a bit unsettled.

----------


## papayahed

Hi Sancho, please don't take this the wrong way but as I was posting this I was thinking that if this has happened to anybody else on this bored it would be you.

----------


## Isagel

> . The other night Im lying in bed awake while she is dead to the world. Out of the blue, she sits bolt upright in bed, looks right at me, points her finger right in my face, and says, youuuuuuu, ....get out! then she flops back down and within 30 seconds she's snoring away. Ive gotta tell ya, I was a bit unsettled.


I´m so glad I´m not the only one! Once I woke up in the morning and found my boyfriend on the floor. Innocently I asked him what he was doing there. 
He claims to have had this dicussion with an evil version of me in the middle of the night- 

Me -You have to get out. 
Poor boyfriend - What? Why?
Me- You have to get out.
- But why?
- You can´t sleep here.
- But where am I going to sleep?
- You can´t sleep here. Go away. 
- But it´s cold.
evil heartless me, staring straight at him- GO!

And he did. He slept on the floor the whole night.
I don´t remember any of it. 

Well, it could be worse. A friend woke up, being pushed by his girlfriend hearing her say - No, no , don´t take me, take him.

----------


## emily655321

ROFLMAO  :FRlol: 

Women are so mean, aren't they?  :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## Sancho

Papaya,
Heck, Ive sleep-bonked myself plenty-O-times; no offense taken. Im actually kind of proud that my innate clumsiness has somehow shown through this techno-cyber-literary medium to someone.

Isagel,
Im here to tell you  youre not alone. Like your boyfriend, I used to have O-dark-thirty conversations with my girlfriend (now wife). Now-a-days I just listen, and occasionally duck a punch or a kick. -- I never shouldve paid for those Karate lessons!

----------


## papayahed

Sancho,

I think it's more that I recongnize a kindered clumsy spirit. Since i've been keeping track I have managed to spill my food on myself at least once a week for about 2 months now.

----------


## emily655321

I tell you this, as a fellow klutz: 30-lb backpacks and short teenage girls in platform boots and long coats/skirts/*ahem*capes -- do not mix. Especially when they're me. I think by the time I made it out (more or less alive), I had fallen down every staircase in high school. (And I'll tell you, backpacks create a level of inertia that defies physics.)

----------


## Sancho

Sounds to me like we all may share more than a love of literature here. Em, youre crackin me up - again. Hey Papaya, I think we are kindred spirits. At one of my jobs I have to wear a tie. Well I call it my survival tie because Ive spilled so much food on it over the years that if I ever got into a tight spot, a survival situation so to speak, I could always boil it up for soup.

----------


## simon

Hey, you made me laugh. 

Though I am delighted to say that I am not clumsy, I instead have a bizzare desire that leads me to climb trees, dressers, tables, the tops of doors, roofs, anything with height or that is unstable and then suddenly become unable to get down. I have a tendency to climb too high and either fall off or have to yell for help so someone can help me get down. I don't fancy having guys hauling me out of trees, but often when I try to jump down I land in a tight crevice that is impossible to escape from without someone else pushing or pulling.

----------


## Libra Swords

My dream that I had last, well a few days ago was where I 
met Orlando Bloom and started a serious relationship. I was
Orlando Bloom's Girlfriend!!!! He is sooooo Sexxy!!
Next I could not stop kissing him! Then we both started for
the shower......then you know what happened next.......
after that then I woke up!! 

That was the best dream I had ever had in a long time!!
About 5 years too long!!

Real Cool! But it will never happen.

----------


## emily655321

Jasmine -- your dream is so good at staying on topic.  :Tongue:  Mine skip from one scene to another so fast that no plot has time to develop. Tarnation, that must be why no movie stars bother to visit my dreams.  :Biggrin: 

Simon -- you're part lemur, aren't you? I've always suspected. Or maybe you're a distant evolutionary relative of one of the kittens we're fostering.  :Biggrin:  She can barely walk, but she climbs all the way to the top of the cage and then screams because she can't get back down.

----------


## evulik

you have so great dreams. mine are: fighting, running, killing, hiding, murdered, alone, wide wide west, Cleopatra, etc etc... is this some sort of mental disorder or something? I fight all the night. If it was of some good to me - lose weight for example, I would not mind. but simple fighting is not really interesting  :Rage:  
and even if I have the scene as Libra, I never see the face and I wake up completely in love  :Wink:  without knowing whom I loved during the night... (so I turn left and there is my real guy... never sure if it was him in the dream also  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## simon

The only time I ever dreamed about a guy we were dancing ontop of a building under construction and he didn't have any pupils, his eyes were all white, and then he fell off the building and that was it.

Emily at last you have found me out, a distant cousin I am, a new species unknown to the world before, with a cat like body and instincts, yet fingers limber enough to type from my perch on a dresser.

----------


## Monica

My dreams are so realistic that I sometimes wonder what is reality and what illusion. Anyway, the dream I remember the most wasn't realistic and there was no content in it, but the form was unusual. Everything was black-and-white and additionally upside down. Am I turning mad or something?

----------


## amuse

no, you just probably were in a situation that night that was "scrambled" by the dream censor because your conscious mind wouldn't be able to make sense of it on waking.

----------


## emily655321

Self-censoring dreams..  :Confused:  Interesting.

It seems like I dreamed from the time I went to sleep till the minute I woke up. And I can almost, almost remember what they were, but not quite. I know they definitely had plots and seemed to go on forever.

----------


## amuse

i almost got seasick last night...was like in this - prepare yourself - _warm_  :Confused:  antarctica, and looking down  :Confused:  at a 3-D map of earth (in a way, i was looking _at the earth_, only i was still in antarctica); bodega bay on hwy 1 in n. california was one of the only unspoiled places left on the planet, and it was time for me and some other trekkers to go back to the mainland (inhabited areas). no idea how we got there, but i looked at the huge expanse of ocean we'd have to traverse and nearly got  :Sick:  to my stomach. surprised i didn't wake up! anyway, ended up back in philly doing a bunch of other stuff.

self-censoring is a function of the mind, not the dreams. it's like self-protection. there are ways to bypass it, but until you do that/are ready for the unadulterated experience, it scrambles them. better than waking up mad, no?  :Smile:

----------


## Koa

A couple of nights ago I dreamt of the b*st*rd I had a crush on again... I sort of got over him after realising how unworthy he is, but I dreamt of him again... And for someone like me, who really remembers no more than 5 dreams per year, dreaming of him 4 times in little less than 1 month is VERY worrying. And this time the dream inolved some nakedness...  :Eek:   :Eek:   :Eek:

----------


## emily655321

Oh my.  :Biggrin: 

I must be the only person in the world who doesn't dream of "nakedness"  :Confused: 
Or maybe they're among the "13-per-night" ones I'm not aware of?

----------


## amuse

teehee  :Wink: 

s10cr

----------


## emily655321

That's the figure, isn't it? "You dream an average of 13 times a night, even if you don't remember them." I've always wondered what I'm missing.

I hate being left out. Especially when it's my own head.  :Tongue:

----------


## Koa

LOL I actually don't care...got used to it  :Biggrin:  Damn I didnt know they were 13...I can't figure how many I'm missing per year, and I don't want to know how many involve and unworthy bastard...  :Eek:

----------


## papayahed

Last night I had, I'm assuming, several dreams. 
1)First I was pruning my roses, 
2)I was in my house but it was different than the one I currently own and a friend of mine was there with her mother and she wouldn't go in the other room to talk to her mother
3)I was outside of a bar/restuarant and across the street was one of those store front churchs and there was a lot of foot traffic and this guy had on a superman t shirt with writing on it but I can't remember what it said. Anyways he was carrying a box (like the old time cigarette girls) and handing out pamphlets to this church. Then I was in my neighbors truck and we pulled up to the church and stopped infront of the front door to the ministers house (church was attached to his house) and I looked in the front door and the minister was this little skinny guy watching tv in his underwear with his mother. I needed to warn the minister about something (I vaguely think it was that some guy was trying to get the minister in trouble) and I had typewritten pages to give to him as proof, . Then church bells rang and all these guys started coming out of the bar (holding beer bottles and smoking) and went into the church. 

Does having a few ****tails before going to sleep have an affect on dreams?

----------


## papayahed

****tails = alcoholic drinks

----------


## Sancho

OK, OK, OK, so heres one:
September, 1991; Im driving from Fairbanks, AK to Lubbock, TX. They give me about 10 days to get there, and I use up most of that time trout fishing and hiking up in the Yukon. So Im playing catch-up and I drive all the way from Dawson Creek, BC to Great Falls, MT in one day. Well, I stop at a Dairy Queen on the outskirts of Great Falls and buy a Chicken Fingers Country Basket and one of those big-ole Bladder-Buster 32 ounce Iced Teas. Im dog-tired so I get a room at the Best Western (the first bed Ive seen in over a week) and I fall dead-asleep.

I start dreaming that Im at this Rollin Stones concert. Micks crooning away at Caint get no satisfaction, when I realize that I really need to take a leak. I frantically make my way through the crowd to the back of the arena where, for some strange reason, I have to unchain the door to get out to the restrooms. When I get out of the arena Im in some sort of hallway. I run to the end of the hallway and I come to another door. I burst through the door into some sort of lobby-like area. There are a couple of people standing around who seem to be taking a keen interest in me and another guy in a cheesy uniform sitting behind a Formica counter. The Uniformed fellow seems to know me and says, Good morning Mr. Sancho, may I help you?

Well by that time, Im pretty much awake enough to know that Im the only one standing around in the Best Western Hotel Lobby wearing only his skivvies. So, while jogging in place to prevent an even more embarrassing situation, I say, yes sir, Im gonna need an extra room key.

You know, I really think that some people should control themselves and not laugh quite so loudly in order to spare other peoples feelings. Nowadays, when I sleep in a hotel, I like to push some furniture over to block my access to the door.

----------


## emily655321

Oh no!  :FRlol:  Poor Sancho. I'm glad I don't sleepwalk. That would certainly make travelling difficult.

----------


## verybaddmom

oh...Sancho. you definitely have a way of telling a story; not too often i laugh out loud like that. my son actually came running in to see if i was all right. i think he though i'd finally cracked!


Edit: speaking of dreams though, i have been having some the last few nights, and none of them good. its very strange because i rarely remember my dreams and for me to wake up gasping or crying three nights in a row is very very unusual. i dont remember what the first one was, and i didnt even when i first woke up, but night before last i dreamed that my cat was attacked by a dog. it was very very vivid; i could see right into his body through the tear the dog left, and i could even see the whitish tissues covering his organs. the strangest part was that he said to me, in perfect english: "please dont touch it, it hurts like a *****". i woke up with a whole body physical response, like a shock type feeling (once, i watched one of my horses kick another of my horses in the back leg and saw his hock shatter. my body went all numb and everything went black for a second, with that whole "this CANNOT be happening" feeling. we had to put the horse down. that's how it felt when i saw my cat)
then last night (this morning?) i woke up with my pillow and face soaked with tears, actually sobbing, because i dreamed that my boyfriend broke up with me (he's away right now on a military training thing). i couldnt rememeber the reason, although i know he had given me one. i just remember lying on the floor balling my eyes out. 
i hope this stops soon. 
sorry, im rambling.

----------


## emily655321

Poor VB.  :Frown:  I hope they stop. It's probably because your boyfriend is away, and you have a sense of an upheaval.

It's odd, but my dreams tend not to involve personal relationships. There are people I know in them, but we rarely even interact. But I think I've had two or three dreams in my life that actually woke me up, and they all involved some type of vicious* creature biting into me and holding on. Weird.

*[edit] okay, I remember how to spell now

----------


## Koa

Wow, I remembered a dream again... the 5ht one in 2 months! But this time my hopeless crush wasn't involved...yay! (uhm he actually was there in the background of people at Uni)

Today I'm going to have my hair cut (I hate hairdressers...wish me luck!) and last night I dreamt that it was the day after I had it cut and realised I had forgot to pay before leaving the hairdresser...!  :Goof:  And that I realised that at night, and checked my wallet and infact all the money I had brought with me was there, not spent, and the next day I was at Uni and a girl knew I had forgotten to pay cos she was somehow relative to the hairdresser (or to another one?) and she told another girl...So I got the bus to go there and say 'oops I'm so sorry I forgot' and then get back to Uni, and I dont remember why I did it twice, and the second time I met one of my oldest friends, who's in Germany right now but in the dream she was just back and had just gone to talk to a teacher, one I really like but she doesnt have that teacher... Oh and the bus took a wrong way so arrived immediately at my stop but missed the station where my friend had to change bus...Then I woke up I think...
 :Eek: 

Talking of waking up in the middle of the night, it happened to me only once I think, I had spent the whole day reading a book aboutn concentration camps and I had a very quick dream, it felt like a few seconds, that I was in a caoncentration camp and an atomic bomb exploded... I saw it explode, woke up and didn't manage to sleep anymore that night.

----------


## Sancho

Koa, oh man, what I wouldnt give to be able to sleep like that. I get up at least a half dozen times every night.

Thanks VB, my goal here is to have someone squirt Pepsi through their nose while reading something Ive posted.

Ive gotta tell you this though, your dream struck a chord with me. For the most part my dreams tend to be shadowy, black and white, partial thoughts, unresolved plots, neurotic resolutions of work related problems, things surrounding my social insecurities, you know, the usual stuff. Occasionally though, as with yours, I dream in Technicolor. Ive had some horrible nightmares involving traumatic injury to helpless innocents such as my pets or the nieces and nephews or the neighborhood urchins. 

A few years back I had a small part in a safety investigation of an aircraft accident. The speed and force of the impact did some very disturbing things to the pilots body. Thankfully, hed mostly been removed by the time I got there, but I still had to go through piles of graphic photographs. Many of them are still stuck in my mind. I really dont want get into a morbid description of what I had to review but I will mention one relatively tame photo. In this image I initially thought I was looking at a wiring bundle from the instrument panel with some insulation chaffing; it was the splintered bone and tendons of his forearm with muscle tissue chaffing. Im way too squeamish for that type of work and I really wish that Idve never been assigned to that investigation. Stringy white and red bits and pieces of those images continue to haunt my dreams.

Anyhow, I hope I didnt bum anyone out with this post. I wasnt going to post it but as I mentioned earlier VBs dream struck a nerve.

----------


## Koa

> Koa, oh man, what I wouldnt give to be able to sleep like that. I get up at least a half dozen times every night.


I rephrase it: it happened to me only once to wake up because of a dream (or at least, of a dream I remembered). About waking up in general, I consider myself lucky when I pass a whole night without looking at the clock at some weird am time not even once.
(is 'man' just an interjection or has it to be taken literally? :Wink: )

Btw when I actually went to the hairdresser's I realised why I had that dream...cos I remembered they're so irreasonably expensive. Oh well, now that it's done I'll let another year pass before I bother again. 

And this morning again I got up to the 'sweet' sound of the downstair neighbour's voice... they like to argue at around 8 in the morning... I hate them (I had to get up anyway but it wasn't the first time and I prefer other ways to wake up!  :Mad: ).

----------


## verybaddmom

oh koa, i understand completely. at my bf's condo where im staying, there is a couple above me who like to fight at night, complete with slamming doors and screaming obscenities, and below me there is a dog that barks incessantly, starting around six am and continuing until about noon. occasionally that sound is broken up by the shouts of his owner screaming at the dog to "shut up" which then progresses to shouts of the owner, "shut up you stupid @#%[email protected] mutt". at this point, i would think the guy would get rid of the dog and start all over again, with maybe a fish.

----------


## Sancho

Heya Koa, Correct you are, Oh  man was just an interjection. I think its a North American expression, which depending on inflection, can mean pretty much anything. Sancho at the beach admiring the new bikini fasions: _Oh  Man_ Sanchos wife after Sancho slammed the door and the soufflé fell: Oh  _Man_ 

Anyway, I know you is women. What I cant seem to get into my head is that youre Italian. It has to do with your screen name. Years ago in Honolulu I bought a ukulele that was made of Koa (a tropical hardwood). Now, when I see your screen name, I picture a Hawaiian woman. I know, I know, Im a simpleton.

By the way, I think that if I had downstairs neighbors who argued every morning, I would have to take up tap dancing every evening.

----------


## Koa

LOL Sancho...I guess I wouldn't mind being hawaian  :Biggrin:  I never imagined this could sound hawaian and it's so funny!  :Biggrin:   :Banana: 
Btw when the neighbours are so annoying (including loud tv at around midnight when I have to get up early) I like to beat on the floor with something heavy... War&Peace, which remained on my nighttable for the 6 months I took to read it and for other 4 months cos I'm untidy, served the purpose perfectly. When I finally put it away, I ended up using even my phone... Also, for the 20 years in which we've had other neighbours, my parents always shouted at me when i accidentally dropped something cos it could disturb the poor people downstairs...Now these idiots came and when I srop something I pick it up, drop it again a couple of times then put it back  :Biggrin: 

Er...let's close the 'koa rants about neighbours' thread, and let's open a brand new thread about...guess what... Dreams! Who wants to start?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sancho

Heh heh, we dont have a very good record at staying on subject. Ah well, as Em once said, Lifes too short to stay on subject.

----------


## Koa

Yes, I've never praised her for it... it's brilliant, it sums it up perfectly!
(even if I believe it was 'life's too short to stay on _topic_'  :Biggrin: )(can't forget something I read after every single one of her posts  :Wink: )

----------


## Sancho

Oh-man, you got me!

----------


## emily655321

Hehehe. Voila, and here I am. Well, _I_ actually had quite a few dreams lately, so here's a couple.

Sunday or Monday night (and I know why; just part of a conversation I had) I dreamed that there was a possum running around the house, and there was a snake and a large lizard, which for the purposes of the dream was supposedly a snake with legs, and I didn't want the possum around. So the goal of the dream was to induce one of the snakes to strike it and get rid of it, but without getting bitten myself, of course. I never did manage. It just kind of melted into another dream, or I woke up. Can't remember.

Then today (yeah, I slept all day again  :Frown:   :Mad:  ) I dreamed that I came into the living room and my brother was decorating the Christmas tree. But of course he was doing it all wrong, and he had only put a very tiny string of lights in the bottom corner, but had already hung ornaments so I shooed him away and was thinking how to get more lights on without breaking ornaments. Meanwhile, I was hanging ornaments all over, and thinking, "you have to stop. You're just making it worse," but I couldn't stop, because I would say, "okay, just one more, though, then I'll do the lights." (Gee, not at all a metaphor for how I live my life.  :Rolleyes:  Nope, no connection there.) Then for some reason I "had to" get the lights on the house plugged in before my mother came home from work, but they're cheapo lights and I couldn't get one of the strings on the bushes to light. But for some reason there was another part to our house, like stairs going up to a landing where our deck should have been, and there was another person's home attached to the back of our house. I could see their tree in their living room, with all these big, bulbous ugly colored lights on it, then I looked down at our tree (which for some reason was now in our back yard, where there is a big pine tree in real life) and it had peach- or brown-colored lights on it, and mother-of-pearl ornaments and garlands all over. It was really pretty. Then I went inside, to fix a plug on the lights, and my mom came home. The whole time I must have half-heard her come home and talk to the cats downstairs, because at that point she woke me up to ask if I would clean the kittens' cage while she went off to do the shelter. And I looked at the clock and it was 5:26pm.  :Rolleyes:  But when she first woke me up I thought, "no! I have to finish the decorations." LoL

I'm always like that. When I first wake up from a dream all I want to do is get back to it and finish what I was doing. It takes me a minute to realize, it doesn't matter, because it was just a dream.

----------


## papayahed

This morning I woke up chukling from my dream. I was standing in line at some backwoods DVM (I think) and it was taking forever. Then Lars Ulrich from Metallica comes in and gets in line behind me. We start talking like were old friends, he gives me his number and invites me to a party he's having. Then it cuts to me and unknown friends walking down a country road with like farm houses going to Lars' house. 

The baffling part is that it seemed like a continuation of a dream I had a couple of weeks ago. Did I actually have the dream a couple of weeks ago or in last nights dream did I dream i had the dream from weeks ago? huh? Perhaps a dream journal would come in handy.

Does anyone else have continung dreams? Like one night your putting clothes in the washer and couple of nights later you dream your putting the clothes in the dryer?

----------


## emily655321

I've had that same feeling. Absolutely. And it drives me crazy, because I know how easily the mind can distort and create false memories. So I don't know if I'm just feeling deja vu, or if I've had a similar dream days or weeks ago, or if I'm returning to a dream I just had earlier that night. And when you dream your sense of time is really different, too, so... But yes, I know exactly what you mean.

I don't like Lars. He's arrogant. I don't think I would have gone to his party.  :Tongue:

----------


## Koa

2 nights ago I dreamt of _him_ again  :Bawling:  
This time he was replying to me in a letter finally explaining me all what has been unsaid... I hate this crush, I've never happened to dream of a person so much. And he's not even worth it.  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## simon

> Does anyone else have continung dreams? Like one night your putting clothes in the washer and couple of nights later you dream your putting the clothes in the dryer?


The part that always puzzles and confounds my mind is the idea of two possibilities, one that you keep dreaming the same dream or that two you have deja vu after a dream, as in your brain in it's complicated makeup strains a jolt and stops working for a second thinking that you did something you already did.

----------


## Koa

I forgot to tell that some nights ago I dreamt of THAT guy again!  :Eek:   :Eek:   :Eek: 
This time... I was with 2 other friends before leaving for some months...he couldn't come and called on the phone of one of the friends who were with me...talked to her, than to the other friend, than to me, and among other things I don't remember he told me he was sad he couldn't come and that he wouldnt see me for a few months.

How crazy is all this?

----------


## nome1486

Sounds aggravating! Maybe he's using telepathic powers to force himself into your psyche...you need to exorcise him!

----------


## Koa

Well why he'd be using psychic power to obsess me if he doesnt want me???  :Rage:  I thought I was on the good way to forget him, haven't seen him for over 2 weeks and I avoided calling him etc, I feel really less caring than 2 weeks ago...still my dreams are haunted... Spooky spooky spooky!

----------


## nome1486

That _is_ strange. Dreams are creepy, the way we have no control over them. I usually don't remember much about what actually happens in my dreams, I just remember general impressions and feelings. The strangest dreams for me are ones that are in familiar settings that are also somehow different, and then I have multiple dreams in the same setting but with different stuff happening. It's like my own little world!

----------


## Koa

The spookiest thing is that I practically NEVER remember my dreams usually...while I know I've been dreaming of him too much lately. It scares me.

----------


## emily655321

Poor Koa.  :Frown:  I hope it resolves itself soon.

----------


## Koa

Dont worry...it will have to.

Last night I had several dreams, for once... I didn't sleep well.
Guess who appeared in one of those dreams? Yes...HIM. This time he wasn't protagonist at least, he was just one among the other people. But now that I think about it, he had nothing to do with them... The others were my best friends and ex-schoolmates... he was there cos in the dream he lived near one of these friends of mine.

----------


## papayahed

A guy I work with passed away last summer a couple months afterwards I had a dream I was at work. I was about to go down the stairs when the dead guy appeared at the bottom and started walking up the stairs. In the dream I freaked out and I told him : "What are you doing here your suppossed to be dead" He didn't say anything but just kept walking up the stairs so I told him he needed to leave and at that point I think I woke myself up.

----------


## papayahed

Ok, last night I had a dream that I was in a restaurant and my Mom bought this lottery ticket thing to spin this wheel and she won 400,000$.

----------


## Koa

In the past weeks I had lots of dreams...and most of them didn't involve that guy!!! But last night I did dream of him...and maybe the previous night too... I don't remember anything else.

The weirdest dream I've had lately was about a serial killer... I don't remember much about this either, but I know I wasn't in the dream but I kinda felt the emotions of the killer, like the urge of hiding... It was like I was watching a film, and I remember thinking in the dream that I didnt want the dream to end cos really it would have been like missing the end of the film... Though I think it had a sort of end.

----------


## papayahed

Last week I had a dream I went into work and all the offices were smaller and stuff was missing and there were rumors going around that we were downsizing.

Last night I dreamt that I came into work and my boss fired me and he got all choked up while doing it.

----------


## Shea

Oh, I hate those bad at-work dreams, it feels like you haven't slept at all.

I once dreamed that I fell asleep at work, and someone came in and cleared all the shelves. It was eerie because the wall behind the shelves is a mirror so when I lifted my head, all I saw was myself staring back. I looked annoyed the way my boss would. Maybe that happened because I'm always checking my teeth in that mirror after lunch.

----------


## baddad

I keep a dream book beside my bed. The book was a gift from my daughter many years ago. In it I write down whatever I remember about my dreams, and I do this as soon as I wake up. Sometimes the penmanship suffers at these early hours, "but it don't have to be pretty to be important".
Sooooo....I rarely glance at the dreams I've written down in the past. I rarely look back at life, as I believe life is in front of me, and everything else is history and inviolate. But I recently checked to see what my dreams have been about and discovered an unsettling feature or theme. I think I am still in love with someone from my past. I mean, I feel 'that' when I am awake, but I ignore it and blame it on a masochistic tendency that seems to be part of my makeup. The relationship was a 'nightmare' ( if you'll excuse the term), and I actually HAVE nightmares where I wake up angry, really agitated and cannot go back to sleep, all connected to this person. This has been happening for almost 5 years.The funny thing about dreams though, is that the subconscious spins out tendrils of energy as we sleep, and a small part of our minds weaves these into some coherent patterns we may later be able to identify through sheer willingness to believe, a process somewhat like seeing familiar shapes in a simple cumulus cloud.
Actually, one of my psyche professors claims dreams (like deju' vue') are just intermittent discharges, misfires of the brain with no connection to anything else, just chemicals on a rampage. Oh well, humans seem to need to assign strength/wisdom to some ethereal powers influencing life.........

----------


## verybaddmom

hmmm...i wonder what that could be.....

----------


## poehee99

i always have dreams in which friends of mine, who have never met yet, show up and seem to already know eachother. Then, still in my dream, i start wondering how it is possible that they've met since they are in different countries(not that that isn't possible), so i seem to analyze my dreams while dreaming them. does anybody else have that too, or is it just me again...

----------


## Koa

I dreamt of that guy again last night...  :Eek:

----------


## amuse

mm...Koa, does he dream about you too...?

----------


## bbq13

"I rarely glance at the dreams I've written down in the past. I rarely look back at life, as I believe life is in front of me, and everything else is history and inviolate. 
-badad -

i was just wondering baddad... if you really don't care about dreams because they're "history" then why do you even bother writing about them in the morning?? why can't you just go on and forget these dreams and live your life the way you want to?? just wondering...

----------


## baddad

> "I rarely glance at the dreams I've written down in the past. I rarely look back at life, as I believe life is in front of me, and everything else is history and inviolate. 
> -badad -
> 
> i was just wondering baddad... if you really don't care about dreams because they're "history" then why do you even bother writing about them in the morning?? why can't you just go on and forget these dreams and live your life the way you want to?? just wondering...


 Good one!!
but my dreams do not influence my waking life. Also, the fact that I dream about my past is the point I find strange, is the point I was trying to make, because it is my past I waste no time on. The dreams themselves represent an interesting point of study only.
Recording dreams started as a way to indulge my daughter but has now become a sort of ritual, a cleansing of the sleepy spirit. Also, the act of writing keeps me focused, reminds me of what I'm trying to accomplish with my own art, namely getting some of my own works published. And the machine that drives a writer is fairly simple: you write what you know; therefore I'm driven to know as much about as many aspects of life as possible. I've made it a point to explore life from as many angles as possible. Examining my dreams is but a mote caught in the sunbeam of exploration.

----------


## Koa

> mm...Koa, does he dream about you too...?


How can I know? I havent heard of him for 2 months and he wouldn't tell me anyway... I'm 100% sure he doesnt anyway, remember my love poem about it? And once he even stated (on my request  :Blush: ) that he has no particular opinion of me, so I guess he's bothered about me as much as he is about a grain (?) of dust on a shelf of a library he's never been to. But I've stopped wasting my precious time on him, at least when I'm awake  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shea

Here's a dream genre I've never had before,... adventurous! I dreamed that I was following that Wayans guy from Who's Line?, and I was wanting to ask him a question about spray painting my car a different color because I didn't want the sun to heat it up anymore. A woman who looked kind of like my doctor, was also following him and when he wouldn't pay attention to her, she stabbed him in the heart with a pencil and he died! A friend of mine from church was there too, and his role seemed to be just as a witness. The doctor ran off, and I followed her playing "agent" and somehow got hold of her gun that was sticking out of the top of her skirt. Though I was holding it at her, she was real haughty and threatening, and out of fear I fired but there were no bullets the first two times. The third time I shot her in the heart. I kept worrying about being a convict, and had to keep reminding myself about my witness.

Weird! Normally, I have less bizzare dreams, like riding a sled being pulled by a St. Bernard that's wearing a Robin Hood cap with a giant feather that keeps tickling my nose.  :Wink:

----------


## Taliesin

I had a dream where I had a giant tattoo on my back. It was a sort of a heraldic eagle (with a very long,snake-like neck) 
And then it started whispering. And talking. And heaven knows what would have happened if I hadn't woken up.

----------


## papayahed

Weird dream, Last night I had a dream that I was looking in a mirror and my face was all bruised and bloddied, but I wasn't worried because it wasn't going to leave scars or anything but what had me concerned is that my left eye was bigger than the right eye and it didn't move if I tried to look in another direction, and the pupil was red.

----------


## papayahed

Another weird dream. First i was outside with a group of people near a warehouse district somewhere and something was going on and people were yelling at me to call 911, but I didn't think the event (whatever it was) warranted a 911 call, but I did it anyways. Next thing I remember, I was in my kitchen and a bird with an orange breast came and sat on my window sill on the inside of the house, I decided to catch it and let it out but it started flying around and I couldn't catch it.

----------


## kushi

well, this dream that i had a two nights ago was VERY odd because i generally don't have dreams like these, but i dreamt of my ex boyfriend and this girl he likes...and how..random is that.. and the funny thing is, i dont know her yeah, so its like "uhh how'd you get in my dreams?!" hehe uh yeah..ranndom

----------


## kushi

I was dreaming this one time that i was in a classroom and the teacher was askign something and i literally rose my hand (while i was asleep) and started answering the question. A few years later, i was sleep talking and my sister woke me up to tell me, and then a few minutes later, i was awake, telling her about the time that i was raising my hand in my sleep. The next day, she goes around telling everyone i was still sleeptalking after i told her i was awake... but i *was* awake i tell you when i told her!!! leave it to siblings huh... hehe

----------


## Jester

I managed to find the best way to get dreams, i remember most of them for about five minutes or so... but I set my alarm for like an hour or so before i get up, i have several alarms each set half an hour apart. After each alarm goes off i turn it off, go back to sleep and have five or six dreams. I read somewhere that looking out of a window when you first wake up will make you forget your dream. 

I have deja vu dreams, I swear Ill be sitting somewhere an dbe like, hey i ve been here before when I was younger and there was something happening the next day I would dream about that event and most of the time it came true. One such dream was when I heard soemthing about my freind. SHe was playing soccor and she hit soemone so hard in the chest by acciden that she coughed up blood. That night I dreamt that i did that to her and divided the whole school having everybody hate me except my brother and two of my close freinds. The next day, she accused me of trying to drown her from a life saving course (i did not, i assure you try to drown her) and (i think the poeple upstairs are playing absketball its really annoying) we were no longer freinds after that.

----------


## papayahed

Last night I had a dream that I was in a large house with a group of people. We were going around checking all the rooms to see if there were any people in the house, but we had to be careful of the zombies, if you ran into a zombie you had to kept moving and they wouldn't bother you. If you stood still they could "get" you. Once a room was checked a sheet of paper was placed on the door molding with red tape.

Later I was in a "beachy" type bar (old wood, grass tiki hut type stuff) and I was playing simon says.


I'm beginning to wonder if I should stop posting my dreams. I fear all my pshycosis are manifested in these dreams although I couldn't tell you what they are.

----------


## Jester

Last night I had a wierd dream that I was in a really really old house and i kep wakin gup next to a dead guy (i think he was my husband in the dream, not married in reality) but my evil ??? step mother wouldn't let me out of my room for her protection. Then I was on the street of an industrialized city a hundred years ago chasing after the ghost of the dead guy to figure out why he was haunting me. He said that that evil stepmother killed him and was poisoning me slowly... and then me and my freinds confronted her, freinds included a boy, guy, man (not sure) and a talking cat. 

I woke up to my roomates alarm clock at that point. When I went back to sleep I finished the dream sort of...

We were running away through the hills and my step mother was chasing after us well not her but three of her goons and they said they would let us go if we gave up the talking cat but we wouldn't because the talking cat was either my cat Kushi, or Kushi on the forum... anyway at that point I realized i was dreaming and then it ceased to be a dream but became a story....

All my dreams would make really great novels if I just write them....

----------


## amuse

sounds like a past life dream. but that's just my take.

papayahed, re: the 911 dream and birds, that's interesting...often in dreams, cultured have interpreted them to mean death. nice that you were there to call for help.  :Smile:

----------


## Jester

has anyone ever had a guy with a popsicle stick beard in their dreams. I just woke up from this one and he really freaked me out... nicely combed longish white or really really pale hair and the a mustach/beard made of popsicle stick that looked like polished bones sticking about in every possible direction...

----------


## BSturdy

Jester - your dream may signify that subconsiously you wish to change an aspect of yourself that is aggressive and overtly competitive

----------


## Jester

Yeah my freinds would have to say i am aggressive, competive, yeah that too.... hmmm maybe i do want to change, but where'd you get that from?

----------


## kushi

a birdy told me you were the epitome of of aggressiveness and competiveness hehe... :Wink:   :Angel:

----------


## Jester

A birdy never told you that, I did, and ooooh... epitome is a big word for you...

----------


## BSturdy

Jester - that was a joke - pls. don't take me seriously. Forgive me, I couldn't help it. I was going to try and come out with some surreal stuff but my subconscious began to frighten me! I don't know enough about you to accurately understand your dreams, even if I were an expert. 

I actually have a friend who wrote a book on dream interpretation but I haven't read it, as I privately dismissed it as a load of bunk. He moved to Nigeria a few months ago (he is 1/2 Nigerian) and recently sent me an email about his experiences that was so well written and funny and interesting, I regret not reading the dream book. I must remember to ask him to get me one.

----------


## Jester

i think most of it is messed up too. Too me my dream simply means that I dislike popsickle sticks coming out of a guys face.... I actually turn ahve my dreams into stories that never ever get completed....

----------


## BSturdy

Got you going didn't I! 

Seriously though - the dream is probably just an amalgamation of things that are on your mind, some could be important to you or they could be trivial: I honestly once dreamt very vividly about something because I was trying not to think about it before I went to sleep.

I don't think I'll get away with much more dream interpretation here now anyway!

----------


## Taliesin

The most strange and absurd dream that I have heard is where two big ferries were beating each other with pillows in a dock.
Can anyone beat that?  :Banana:

----------


## Jester

How about me (female) becomeing a man and an alligator walking up the trail and being both at the same time... its very interesting to play both the hunted and the hunter at the same time

----------


## mono

I, too, have always loved the subject of dreams, and their interpretation. Apart from my occasional "lucid" dreams, I once had a dream, not long after reading Dante's _Divine Comedy_, that I climbed the mountain of Purgatory through the seven stages in perfect order; atop the mountain waited my personal "Beatrice." I ended up writing a very long poem about it with a few exaggerated details. Weird, huh?

----------


## papayahed

This weekend I had a dream that i was in front of my neighbors house reading his newpaper. He came out to see what I was doing, and at that point my knees were achy so I started doing stretches in front of him and my knees felt better. He invited me in his house and it kinda looked like a tabernacle and there were Nazi's (full uniforms) there and a couple people from work.

I saw a movie earlier that day that had Nazi's in it, so I think that's where they came from.

----------


## Jester

i had a dream last night where I was trying to teach all these children how to read and it was the end of the world and older ones didn't know how to read and i was talking to the librarian trying to put together the education system. See it was the end of the world and i had married te ruler making me the unofficial ruler of the world. Thats jsut stuff you ahd to know to understand this...... 
 :Confused:

----------


## Eric, son of Chuck

Here's one for ya. Anyone here seen the movie "Gremlins?" Well, I spent most of last night being chased by the little buggers. My girlfriend and I were trapped in Koerner Library (Main UBC Library) and racing around trying to avoid those things. Needless to say, a long, sweaty and unpleasant night. Worst of all, I woke up with the Gremlins theme music stuck in my head. Gremlins Theme (Fast Forward to about :50 secs in)

----------


## papayahed

This February I'm planning on running in a 5K, I'm currently training to decrease my time for this race. Last night I dreamed that I was talking to some unknown, unfaced person and this person was telling me that only around 5 people are gonna show up for the race and that nobody likes doing this particular race.

----------


## crisaor

Gremlins, what a great comedy, and the sequel was even better.  :FRlol:

----------


## lazy cat

My dreams are nightmares...almost every single one  :Frown:

----------


## Eric, son of Chuck

Lazy cat, that's no good. No good at all. Are they recurring, or fairly varied?

----------


## Jester

yes well, in the mummy returns you got those little pygmies well mix them with the predator after he takes off that mouth piece and you have what was in my dream except i was this guy (im a female but frewuently i have dreams where Im the oppisate sex) and it was raining and there was this little chinese woman helping me out and giving me soem inofrmation on how to defeat these aliens. 

How come little chinese men or woman who ar eold start to represent unbounding amounts of wisdom in movies, sotries and dreams? Not to be offensive but is it like becuase of confusious or buddhist thinking or soemthing like that or do they jsut appear wiser then say the way gandalf or sumbledore looks???? you can add santa into that catagory but santa jsut freaks me out a little like God does, "he sees you when you're sleeoing he knows when you awake....."  :Santasmile:

----------


## amuse

i dreamt last night of this closed box lying on my belly while i slept; it was full of natural cough drops. then i woke up and this cat jumped out of it. it had beautiful purple/yellow rimmed eyes and was trying to clamber up onto a recliner, sort of pulling itself up by its arms because it was too weak to jump.

----------


## Jester

awww.... maybe the cough drops are telling you that your gonna get sick soon.... you should probably get some jsut in case  :Wink:

----------


## Monica

i had a dream that i was dying. it lasted for a veeeeeeeeeery long time and i could feel my heart stopping and my mind turning blank. it felt as if i was drifting or flowing and then St Peter came. it was weird  :Nod:

----------


## amuse

maybe your dream is telling you to stock up cough drops.  :Wink: 

seriously, that's very cool. sounds like a spiritual milestone - heartstopping rapture and all. was it lovely waking up?

----------


## Monica

you know it was so realistic that after waking up i didn't really know what was going on. but i didn't die entirely in my dream it was just that feeling of dying. still it scared me a bit.  :Eek2:

----------


## mono

How mysterious, Monica. I wonder if anyone could classify that as a 'lucid' dream. Take things easy, anyway.

----------


## papayahed

I had a dream that the vp of my company passed away. For some reason from his insurance company all the employees got checks for one hundred dollars, then a memo came out from the pres suggesting that we donate our checks back to the company in memorium.

----------


## Jester

Yesterday I had a five minute dream taht was really vivid. I got my mail and one was a check or something and the other was a small box. When I opened it up there was a tiny, tiny gift wrapped in there and then I unrolled it it was a deck of cards, one of those miniture ones. There was also a miniture card of the same size in there and instantly I knew who had sent the package though it had no name on it. It was an old friend of mine, an off and on crush very annoying to have someones dreams toy wiht your conciousness and hopes.... very very disturbing too... wish they would leave him out of my mind, argh... hmmm oh well... hey i feel better now.  :Wave:   :Tongue:

----------


## Taliesin

Had three nightmares two days ago.

Dream no 1:

We dreamt that our school director became a christian fanatic. Terrible. At the beginning he was going to ban the math camp we were going to have. (the last three days We were IRL in a math camp) because he thought that it wasn't christian enough. So We made up a lie and got permission for the camp. When We came back, We think he praised all of us for being such good christians, and compared us to some other people who wanted to haave some other camp (he thought that the other camp was utterly too pagan to be allowed) Then the dream changed.

Dream no 2: A strange combination of an American village and chess. The village had chosen something else as democracy as their ruling system, but we couldn't understand what it was. We were playing chess against the village because the government ordered so. Then I saw that some of the pawns what defended the other buttons/men were completely unprotected. We took them down and it was the beginning of the end for the village. 
And suddenly it was no longer chess. It was people of flesh and blood. But We couldn't stop the massacre. Terrible.

Dream no 3: The most terrible dream of them all.
What was it about? Very simple, very realistic - Russia waged war to Estonia so all male people 14 and older were put to arms. (We are 16.) 
And it was terrible. We have had no training at all and we knew that We wouldn't make it. (plus We are not sure if We could shoot another human being) We were afraid. There was no heroism, only simple, truebreed fear.

----------


## GatsbyTheGreat

I am REALLY sorry for bringing such an old topic up, but I had a really bad dream, and as I like the people on this board, and this is the only board I really go to, I was wondering if I could get some feedback from you guys.
I can remember almost nothing from the dream except a CIA agent walking up to my friend and telling him to "run" while he still could, or something of the like. There was a foreboding air of catastrophe, like something had gone wrong and now innocents would pay for it. I remember images of people, but nothing storywise other than what I just told you. The dream had an over all freaky atmosphere. The reason I feel I need to write about it is because I woke up crying, cried for thirty minutes while my friend tried to console me, and am crying right now thinking about it (the dream took place at least two weeks ago).
I have two current theories as to why this dream affected me so much: 1) Something really bad happened in it, something so bad that I blocked it out completely, or 2) Nothing really happened, but dramatic images flashed on the screen of my subconcious. They had an affect on me similar to that of a movie preview. You know how sometimes you'll see a preview to a movie and the scenes will be so dramatic that, even though you don't really know the plot, it moves you in a way? I've been having trouble explaining that one, so sorry if it doesn't make sense.
And sorry for reviving this old topic, I just need a board to take this to and this is the one I trust the most.

----------


## mono

Very interesting dream, Gatsby. I almost know not what to say except that its reality makes no more sense than to you. I recommend you to merely follow your own intuition; if you feel somehow something should occur, you should act, but it could result in being but a dream, having a basis in nothing except imagination. I wish you the best of luck, Gatsby, and I hope you haev nothing else disturbing your sleep.

----------


## papayahed

Last night I had a dream I was in my old High School and I was cheering on the basketball team (I never went to a high school basketball game in my life). Then the last think I remembered when my alarm went off is a wooden cube.

----------


## mono

Last night I had a strange dream too of playing a piano on which the white keys were made of maple leaves, the black keys consisted of oak leaves, and the piano pedals were made of large tree roots; even more odd - I played a song I know not how to play!

----------


## minghui

hi .i am a freshman here ,but i find the forum are interesting and helpful.everyone have his dream,mine is to run my own school,although i know it is for from my condition ,but i don't think it is not practiceable .i find that our school have so many problems ,it is due to slow down the speed of the economic develope .
may everyone have good days ,and may your dreams to come true !

----------


## papayahed

I had one dream where a friend of mine threw herself a birthday party at a local restaurant/bowling alley and I didn't know it but she invited everybody from high school (We've been out of school for over 10 years now) and while I'm at this party all these people I used to know kept showing up.

Then last night I dreamt I was puttering around with my houseplants and two of them were dead and onebarely had any dirt in the pot. And this morning a lady at work gave me two hibiscus plantlets.

----------


## mono

Last night I had a strange dream that a friend of mine (a photographer) became a painter, and he decorated his imagined, ridiculously-large house with Munch-meets-Klimt paintings on the walls, ceilings, and floors. We exited outside into the most beautiful garden I can imagine, rich with blooming colors, in which he dug up a box full of money that he counted out to me, then buried again.
For some reason, I have often had dreams of meandering around extremely large houses with multiple stories that I have not mentioned here; and always I have a guide very familiar to me . . . strange!

----------


## subterranean

I never had such advance dreams..Perhaps the most interesting dream I had was when I dreamt that I receieved B for my thesis. Fortunetly, that dream was not came to real, coz I got A  :Smile: .

----------


## papayahed

Last night I dreamt I was laying on the floor of a castle, I'm pretty sure it was 
Louis XIV. We were going to surprise the King by waking him up with an orchestra playing, but when the orchestra started it sounded horrible instead of melodious. I noticed there was a pair of big, thick glasses on the floor that was causing the reverberations. I picked up the glasses and took them into the other room to give the glasses to the conductor, I started to go up to him but he gave me the "I'll be with you in a minute" look. The conductor then motioned someone to start playing again and it sounded much like my alarm clock, low and behold it was my alarm clock. I hit snooze but couldn't get back to that dream.

----------


## scotti2hotti

do we have control of our dreams, or are theyfortold by past events,therfore fortelling the future as we subconciously see it?

----------


## papayahed

I think my dreams have a lot to do with what I drank before I went to bed.

----------


## baddad

Dreams are the excess energy of the brain bleeding off, misfiring in random patterns as we rest. REM sleep is quite deep, yet can be influenced/interspersed with intense feelings towards something in our lives previously occupying our waking minds.

Or.......maybe it was the 8 beers .........

----------


## Turtlemother

Hello.

just joined this group, and forum... will speak later re dreams... and other things... was looking for Wind in The Willows, and appearance of Pan in that lovely little novel...
later.

----------


## amuse

Glad you could make it!  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

I had a dream last night that I was at the bar down the street. The bar has an outdoor patio, but the dream patio looked nothing like the actual patio and people from my past kept showing up and me and this guy I used to work with had to make a beer run to the corner store (which is weird since we were at a bar) because more people than expected showed up.

----------


## Helga

I had a dream about my pregnant friend and that she will have a boy.. this is isn't the first time I dream of the gender of an unborn child but it is the first time I dream it is a boy. I have never been wrong and I'll be [email protected] if I am wrong now, we will know in a month...

----------


## papayahed

I had a dream saturday after a friend of mine did something kinda cheesy to me.

I was cleaning the house and a couple people were there (the nameless faceless variety) helping me clean. One of the poeple mentioned I had a mouse problem which really creeped me out. Then all three of us turned and look and there was a dead rat in this decorative bowl on the entertainment center. One of the people took the rat and gave it to my dog who ate it in a couple of bites.

So, is my friend the rat, am I the rat? my dog can't eat a rat with out ketchup.

----------


## Taliesin

We had a dream half a year ago that we had remembered but about what we hadn't thought until now.

The first half was a normal dream - we were playing a computer strategy game, Pharaoh, in which you have to build ancient egyptian cities. 
Of course, in the dream, it was much more advanced and real and we were of course in the city so on. We remember this thing when we built a great wall to protect my city from barbarians or someone. 
Anyway, we finished the wall and then the barbarians came.
And then there was some sort of message from higher powers to use some kind of divine weapon (a great lump of metal on a railway in the air) to break the gate. We did not. We used some kind of good and old ordinary metal. The second the thing touched the gate, everything went black.

Now we are getting to the second part of the dream. 
We were old. Really old, like eighty years or something. And we were walking on a narrow sand road. There was a line of palm-trees on both sides of the road. Outside the lines of trees, there was an endless desert. (the egyptian theme continued) And a young girl guided our way. We held her hand. There was that overwhelming feeling of peace, a feeling so strong and powerful that it was almost frightening. It held that kind of sadness. We wanted to protect the girl, but maybe it was she who protected us. We do not know. We think she was not a human but some kind of powerful silent spirit but we are not sure. She guided our way and the sun shone through the branches of the trees. Silence and peace. It was that kind of peace where nothing matters any more. We were in the place that's between life and death and we were passing through.
We reached the end of the road and the end of the trees. There was a narrow strip of sand between us and The Field of the Reeds (that is sort of an ancient egyptian paradise) The reeds swayed in the wind. 
But we didn't dare to pass. We were afraid because of the girl and we didn't know what dangers could attack us when we passed through those few meters. We stood there and watched the swaying reeds. The powerful and sad feeling of peace continued.


And then it ended due to our alarm clock.

----------


## Helga

I had a dream I was digging a hole in a football stadium with a girl I knew as a kid but is to 'good' to talk to me now. Well, we were digging and I think we planned to sleep in the hole. It was dark so we could hardly see eachother, then we heard a noice and she wanted to check it out but I am so scared of the dark and I begged her to stay but she disapeard behind a small hill. I was really scared and crawled out of the hole crying. When I got out of it I saw two ravens and they were standing on a cross I think it was a grave. I was so scared that I put my hands over my face and screamed.

When I screamed in the dream I kicked out in my sleep and hit Spock, I slept with the light on and Spock by my bed.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I keep on dreaming that people are crying blood

it has only happened to two people, seperately... and always there is only person in the dream. there is nothing else in the dream.

both are girls i've liked. I've had this dream at least 6 times, the last time being last month.

i don't know what it means, if our dreams mean anything.

they are silent while weeping.

----------


## papayahed

I had a dream that I was driving along in my car and I looked at the dashboard and it showed my engine temperature was in the red, so I was kinda in a panic to get to the mechanic to get it fixed before the engine died.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

worst dream ever....Was fighting to rescue a girl I like and after what seemed like a war, I rescued her. She then left with someone else because I'm not the "knight in shining armor"...I was more of a real man.I now hate fairytales because I can always see how someone can get screwed out of the truth or something of the sort

----------


## GruesomeBugman

every dream I've ever had has started out wonderfully peaceful, and about half way through someone always tries to kill me and it gets quite crazy. 
It was disturbing when I was little, now it amuses me =) 
Though it does freak my girlfriend out.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

yeah that would freak out the average or normal...

----------


## GruesomeBugman

it's not all that odd, at least not in my mind, just kind of curious.

----------


## Helga

I hate dreams, I never feel good after dreaming a lot. I'm always killed or teased...... something bad. I hate it when something kills my dog!

----------


## GruesomeBugman

my dreams are always death related as well =)

----------


## Helga

I don't like that. I have talked to a shrink, and everybody I can think of, everybody seem to belive it's a part of your sub-contious tearing you down and that you release your anger or disapointment on yourself in that way.

I kinda believe that. I think

----------


## GruesomeBugman

could be..

----------


## Rachy

I have really weird random dreams. But I think thats because I've always had a huge imagination. Some of my dreams I've even made into stories, it's almost like the creative side of my brain carries on even when I'm sleeping.

Take last night, I dreamt that I was in a slave field, and was working as someone who had come to help them. We carried big sheets from beds that had loads of seeds in them, and we were almost shot because they thought we were trying to steal them, but once we finished we all sat in massive rows, and it was a small community and even though they were slaves they still enjoyed life, and because we helped them we were given a sacred tatoo, where they put heated up metal on and then a special powder, and barely anyone gets them. 

It's strange, but it can defiantely be used when I need ideas for things.

I also had another dream where some one had a baby, and it wasn't wanted, so they tied up the mother, and the child, put them both in a small boat, and pushed them down the river, and the father went looking for them, and was begging around all the rich peoples houses, but they couldn't understand him, so they just turned their backs on them!

I'm quite disturbed............Lol.

----------


## mono

> I have really weird random dreams. But I think thats because I've always had a huge imagination. Some of my dreams I've even made into stories, it's almost like the creative side of my brain carries on even when I'm sleeping.


I can easily relate, Rachy, having turned many of the plots from my dreams into poems, or inspiration for plays.
Oddly, I have also put myself, in my dreams, in the place of fictional characters, including Dante, climbing the mountain in _Purgatorio_ for my "Beatrice," and metamorphosing in a rather strange manner, similar to characters in Ovid's _Metamorphoses_, both of which I wrote about later.

----------


## Monica

You're lucky, mono, that you can use your dreams in writing. Have you ever had the same dream for a longer time? I once had the same dream for a whole week, and what's even more weird, I knew that it was a dream and I always wanted to stop dreaming it as soon as possible. I was standing near some abyss and I knew that to wake up I only had to jump. It was frightening  :Eek:

----------


## Rachy

I once used to dream all the time that I went to a ball park thing and there was all these pieces lying on the floor and it said "Don't put these pieces together!" on a label, so obviously I did, and it turned into a gorrila, but it was white with red eyes, and it chased me around the park and I dreamt that every night at one point. I used to stay up until my dad went to bed and then cry on my bed and make him stay there until I fell asleep. I was only about 6!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> You're lucky, mono, that you can use your dreams in writing. Have you ever had the same dream for a longer time? I once had the same dream for a whole week, and what's even more weird, I knew that it was a dream and I always wanted to stop dreaming it as soon as possible. I was standing near some abyss and I knew that to wake up I only had to jump. It was frightening


That's pretty bad, but I've had a dream that continued for about a week. My dream just picked up a little bit before it ended the night before.

----------


## Rachy

Last night I dreamt about my best friend, which was really strange because we were kissing, wow never knew I felt that way! I hope it didn't mean anything because its confused me now!

----------


## Nightshade

I had a really weird dream last night!
It was abou George w. BUsh as I said it was wierd he was a tree ( like the logo pinochio was made of> anyway he is prtending be human because he has this obseesion with george washington?
and I know this because I was some boy ( oh dear what would freud say!) but also myself if you get that? I was like 2 people anyway the boy who was my non-exsistant brother was the rencarnation of some english lad who went over in the reveloution and lived in the "colonies" among the "upstarts" anyway he the last life guy knew Washington and reecognised the tree as being a seedling from the fmous cherry tree?
Anywho I was me again and trying to expose bush only no one would belic=ve me then I was the brother again and there were all these houses mad out of sea coral
then I woke up!!

as I said totally random!1

----------


## Bongitybongbong

wow that's insanly weird

----------


## Nightshade

yeah as specially as *OOPS POLITICAL POINT*

----------


## Bongitybongbong

that's a loop hole because the dream didn't have politics...just a figure head

----------


## Nightshade

No there aactually was a lot of politic thatbI left out including violance some psychology deciving the public an Oedipus complex dilusions and meglomania....
hum is this too political? I didnt say who did I I could be talking about Hitler you know

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> No there aactually was a lot of politic thatbI left out including violance some psychology deciving the public an Oedipus complex dilusions and meglomania....
> hum is this too political? I didnt say who did I I could be talking about Hitler you know


wow i guess i'm wrong then

----------


## Nightshade

yeah Im naturally a very political person and have been supressing it latly so must be expressed by dreamsssssss

----------


## Bongitybongbong

that's understandable

----------


## Nightshade

UKK my psychology course has finally got to me next Ill be dreaming about frued
eeeeeeeeeeeeee if that happens Night will ponaiously combust and Aragorn will appear in her place!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Now that's pretty freaky deaky dutch.

----------


## Nightshade

actually he was a german Jew living in Austria or was it venice dash I need to know these things

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> actually he was a german Jew living in Austria or was it venice dash I need to know these things


no you were right the first time..he ws a German Jew in Austria.

----------


## Rachy

I remembered a dream last night (ironically when I was lying in bed and finding it very hard to sleep!), it was about Godzilla, and it had a massive warehouse thing, where he was storing pods, that were people that he had captured and like "baked" them until they become his offspring, and then he went walking around, and I was in like a massive building in New York, and he ripped the wall off and was chasing us and we finally got out and everyone was just going crazy in the streets, but then one dey he just disappeared! Very Strange!

----------


## Rachy

Last night I dreamt that I was in driving around in a car and I was looking for my boyfriend who was Joshua Jackson (MMMMMMM!!!) and I finally found him and he was in a car, so we were driving along next to each other, and I called him, and we started having a massive arguement because he wanted to break up with me, and wouldn't tell me why, and I'm crying my eyes out, so I turn around and go home and I'm sitting in a bar and he walks in and just sits at the other end of the room, it was horrible!

----------


## Koa

Wow, I had a dream for the first time in ages... But now I forgot what it was about... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Rachy

> Wow, I had a dream for the first time in ages... But now I forgot what it was about...


I do that all the time, and then someone will say something and it will suddenly all come back!

----------


## Koa

It hardly ever comes back to me  :Eek:

----------


## papayahed

Last night I had a dream that I was in a plane with my uncle and his family. We got to our destination and drove in an SUV to a cottage in the woods, after a short time it became evident that there were zombies trying to get us. The cottage became a meeting place for all the non zombies in the area. Some people pulled up in a pick up truck and brought bottles of liqour so we all did a shot of tequila. Then my uncle, his family and I got in the SUV and we were going to try to convoy out of the zombie infested area.

----------


## Rachy

I had a dream about a plane last night!  :Biggrin:  I always get that right before I go on holiday! But mine was good because I got engaged on a plane to this really really good looking guy! Hehe, I knew him, but I've never spoken to him n when I look at him I think I'm going to die! Ahhhh Lust! What a horrible thing it is!

----------


## Beaumains

Heh, I can't recall the last time that I had a dream (at least, one I remembered). It kind of leaves me feeling left out; what exactly is it that causes an abudance of dreams in some while a lack thereof in others? Does it have to do with the deepness of one's sleep?

Cheers

----------


## kilted exile

> Heh, I can't recall the last time that I had a dream (at least, one I remembered). It kind of leaves me feeling left out; what exactly is it that causes an abudance of dreams in some while a lack thereof in others? Does it have to do with the deepness of one's sleep?
> 
> Cheers


I believe I am correct in saying that dreaming occurs mainly during REM sleep, which is light sleep. I also think that people having less REM sleep if they are overtly physically active during the day.

*at least thats what I remember from my intro. to psych class (I'm sure someone else will be able to provide a fuller explanation)*

----------


## papayahed

Last night I dreamt one of the stems on my glasses was bent in the wrong direction.

That's all.

----------


## Monica

I dreamt a terrifying dream. I dreamt that U2 couldn't come to Poland because Bono lost his voice  :Eek2:   :Bawling:   :Bawling:

----------


## Helga

I just woke up from a scary dream. it started great, I was in love and me and my boyfriend were happy. I had a great friend (I actually do) and she and her boyfriend were happy and everything was great. My mom didn't like how fast our relationship was growing, but I didn't care, I was in love. He asked me to marry him, and I said yes. we had a great wedding I looked like a whip of cream. My best friend sat next to me at the high table. I was laughing and kissing my husband. All of a sudden , he is dead. I cry and cry and have nothing to live for. my best friend comes around and takes care of me, but she can't do anything. I'm just dead inside. suddenly it's been years since he died and I'm sitting at a cafe, a boy starts talking to me and sees my ring. he askes if I'm married and I tell him that I'm a widdow. he goes away and this is what I'm left with, nothing.

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Wow, what a terribly sad dream!! I can imagine nothing worse than losing the person you love to death. My ex has another girlfriend, but at least I can still talk to him and fantasise that maybe he will change his mind. I don't call him often, but the thought that I CAN, makes all the difference. Are you just as sad in real life as in your dream, Helga??

I moved to a house with 5 people (3 guys and 1 other girl).. and I dreamt we all had to sleep in one room and worked together in some sort of factory. It was not exactly bad, but a bit strange. And there were 2 girls in my dream who were having a child together. They were also staying the night and arguing how the one girl got pregnant. And all this time I was thinking: must'n't there also be a man involved to get her pregnant? Somehow it was suggested that the other girl had gotten her pregnant. It was a vague, incoherent dream. I am happy to have my own room ;-)).

----------


## Keltic Banshee

For quite some time I could hardly ever remember my dreams... I slept as a rock, it was really hard to wake me up in the mornings and, if I dreamt, I didn't remember my dreams in the morning... except when I woke up with a clear "image" in my head, from which to start writing a scene, and perhaps even a short story.

But things have changed a lot in the last months... now I'm a light sleeper, nearly every sound or light or whatever wakes me, it takes me ages to fall asleep and even when I manage to do so, I spend most of the night "half-awake", this point between sleeping and being awake when I am aware of being dreaming, sometimes can even modify the "plot" of my dreams. And it's annoying... I wake up tired in the morning, nearly as if I hadn't slept, and somehow yes, my body may relax for the night, but my mind doesn't "switch off" for the night. 

The only good point of this is that I wake up with a lot of ideas to write... pity that I don't manage to finish most of the scenes I start, even less make a story of any of them. The bad part: people around me complain because I'm always too tired to do anything, I find it hard to get myself to do things, and well, I guess you can imagine the rest. Still the docs say there's nothing wrong with me, that I should just "relax and calm down" and I would be back to normal again... as if I were streesed  :Bawling:  

Well, anyway... when I started to write this post, I only meant to say something like "if I ever remember my dreams, they can be found in my stories (posted a couple of them lately somewhere on this forum), and probably I will finish writing another one soon, if I ever get myself to working on it"... but it seems it got somewhat longer than that... 

Wish you all the best,
Keltic Banshee

----------


## Helga

well Bianca, I am depressed as some of you know and I think this was just me scaring myself because the boy who died....happens to be a guy I really like, or I think so.

----------


## Koa

I had another dream I remembered when I woke up, and as usual I said to myself 'wow, I have to keep this in mind', and now it's totally gone.
The only thing I remember now is that at some point the guy I liked last year appeared even if he had nothing to do with the rest of the people in the dream, well it was him but he didnt look exactly like him, but much hotter  :Blush:  
It's actually scary, the only period of my life when I remembered dreams was when I liked him, and now he's the only memory left of a dream, and I dont even give a damn about him anymore  :Eek:

----------


## Rachy

I dreamt my next door neighbour took me driving with one of her two sons, and we got to the middle of no where she was like, I'm leaving, will you look after my sons? I said "What about Alan? He can look after them" and she said, "No, he can't hes not good enough" so she drove us home and just drove straight off. I gave Alan back his sons, and went looking for her, but all I could find was her car. Then the two boys just turned up at my house and they didn't want to live at their house, so I let them sleep in these two harnesses that I had next to my bed. It was so strange!

----------


## papayahed

I had a dream that I was at a mall/tv show taping someplace where Jimmy Buffett was going to perform a song (not the concert). He was going to sing this song about outer space and he was suppossed to ride up a glass elevator and get off at the top and do the song. The elevator went to the top but Jimmy didn't get off then the elevator started to go back down really quickly almost like Jimmy was falling. When the elevator landed at the bottom Jimmy fell to the ground but then jumped back up.

----------


## mono

I forgot to mention a strange dream I had a few nights ago - a very short dream, but weird.
I had a dream that my alarm began its usual noise to wake me up, then, in my dream, I woke, and turned off the alarm.
Then, I really did wake up, out of my dream, and noticed my alarm had a mere two or three minutes until beginning its obnoxiousness.  :Confused:

----------


## papayahed

I had a dream that I was going to this store to sell back some CD's. I got there and the guy at the counter was kinda "red" in the face and shiney, like he had ointment on him. I went further into the store and all the people working in the store were like that, then this guy walks out from the back with nothing on but his underpants and he was red and shiney from head to foot. One on the workers mentioned that they all got a rash from something and it wasn't contagious so I didn't have to worry.

I don't know if this was the same dream or not but my right arm started getting "funny" it turned red and it was just hanging there, then it turned blue and grey striped, then I decided I had to fight the disease so I fixed it from the inside, like Alvin Maker.

Oh then I dreamed that I was wiping mustard off of a coworkers shirt and while I was doing it he had his hand on my butt.

----------


## dejosc

my worst nightmare is where every human trns one by one into pigs by going nto the coal shed to light the fire, and now im writing this it sunds like it has meaning but then i remember i was 3 when i had this dream and although im bright im not that bright

----------


## papayahed

OK last nights dream was kind of funny. The part I remember was that I was in bed but my bed was in the plant I work at. Two maintenance guys were sitting on their stools near my bed and I was being stupid and joking around with them by batting my eyelashes, we were all laughing then I decided to tease them by uncovering my knee (the blankets were pulled up around my neck) I uncovered the knee and my pajamas were black and white striped - like a prisoners.

----------


## Aurora Ariel

I didn't dream last night, but I'm curious as to if anyone else keeps a personal
DIARY OF DREAMS?Maby as well as a usual diary or a digital Diary of Dreams?This was originally the name that a writer gave to his book centuries ago...

----------


## Themis

I don't remember what I dreamt last night but I know that my dreams are usually very complicated. 
@Aurora: Do you know the author's name of that book?

----------


## mono

> I didn't dream last night, but I'm curious as to if anyone else keeps a personal DIARY OF DREAMS?Maby as well as a usual diary or a digital Diary of Dreams?


I spend most of my days and nights dreaming anyway, so remembering them seems no trouble.  :Biggrin: 
I dream almost every night, remember most of them, but often forget many as time passes, until the occasional re-occuring dream returns.

----------


## papayahed

I've alway meant to keep a dream journal, especially for the reoccuring dreams. I'm not really sure I have reoccuring dreams or if I'm just dreaming I'm having reoccuring dreams.

----------


## Rachy

I dreamt that I could fly, like falpping my arms, and I flew to New York and over the Everglades, but I forget the reason for flying there! I then had another dream when I was down in a dungeon thing and there was this girl trying to hide fomr the horrible man type thing, and I had to hide as well, and then I had to get her out some way!

----------


## baddad

[QUOTE=Aurora Ariel]I didn't dream last night, but I'm curious as to if anyone else keeps a personal
DIARY OF DREAMS? QUOTE]


Yes, I keep a diary of dreams also. Not every dream is entered, but If I feel strongly enough about the occurence it gets written about. You never know when you'll need a good nightmare sequence in a tale.......

----------


## rachel

Hello.

Just today in fact a couple of hours ago I felt so tired and was taking a break and I fell into a deep few minute sleep.
I was in the middle of the ocean and the ship/submarine I was on was a thick blue balloon. And there I was scraping barnacles or whatever off the surface with a razor blade.
At some point I realized what I was doing and was horrified beyond belief. And the worst of it was that I couldn't put the razor down anywhere or throw it anywhere because it would land on the balloon. And worst of all I could sense and see in my spirit that there were a couple of terrifying beasts moving about a few hundred feet under me. 
I woke up with a start and was deliriously happy that I had some more boring things to do with my day.

----------


## rachel

[QUOTE=rachel]Hello.

Just today in fact a couple of hours ago I felt so tired and was taking a break and I fell into a deep few minutes sleep.
I was in the middle of the ocean and the ship/submarine I was on was a thick blue balloon. And there I was scraping barnacles or whatever off the surface with a razor blade.
At some point I realized what I was doing and was horrified beyond belief. And the worst of it was that I couldn't put the razor down anywhere or throw it anywhere because it would land on the balloon. And worst of all I could sense and see in my spirit that there were a couple of terrifying beasts moving about a few hundred feet under me. 
I woke up with a start and was deliriously happy that I had some more boring things to do with my day.

"All I want is what is coming to me, all I want is my fair share" charlie brown's baby sister.

----------


## Themis

Somehow, I think my dreams really are too complicated to describe ... but I'll try it anyway because for once, I happen to remember the dream I had today...

At first, I was in a room, together with a bunch of people I had never seen before and a school friend of mine. I have no idea why, but for some reason we had to sneak away from them without them noticing. We did that and entered a room upstairs. And my friend asked me, how we were going to escape before someone realized where we were. So, we climbed out of a window onto a terrace. From the terrace away were leading stairs - to a beach, I think I had seen in Nice this summer. (More or less, in my dream, there were less rocks)
We started descending the stairs when suddenly everthingy changed, my friend was gone, and I was standing in a room.
The room was full of yet another dozen of people I didn't know but .. well, now it started getting really weird. I was no longer myself but a boy and beside me was another man who was gay... I don't know why I thought he was gay but he was. And a girl was approaching me and though, I don't remember what exactly she was saying, I know she was my grilfriend and I wanted to dump her. 
So, then I was me again and wandering about some yard. (A really big yard with lots of trees and benches,etc. I think I know it from somewhere...) And I sat down on of those benches and a girl asked me if I was a nun and then, she asked me how to lose weight... um... and I told her she should eat less and take lots of walks (meanwhile I was inspecting my shoes). Then without warning I was on the beach and two boys were playing soccer with an... eh.. an apple. One of them scored a goal and while the other boy was getting ready to do it, too, he started counting (like "One, two, three) and a woman (his mother, I suppose) 
said he should count in french and started over.... Then it all gets a little fuzzy, but I know my french teacher (from the course I attended in Nice) was there, too, and I wanted to show her what I still knew and the conclusion was that I didn't even know the most basic terms anymore...

So. My dream. 
Perhaps a dream-diary wouldn't be such a bad idea..

----------


## mono

I usually do not report my dreams here, but I had a particularly strange one last night.
I dreamt that I worked as some sort of biologist, observing the nature of large turtles, though these did not appear as average-sized turtles, but very large (like dinosaurs), and they had horns.
Peter Jennings, of all people (a very honored television reporter recently deceased), stood next to me, while we watched two very large male turtles battle with their horns. One of them broke one of their horns, dove into the ocean nearby; Peter Jennings and I got into a very small submarine and followed it. From there, the dream got very depressing; Jennings, allegedly quoting me from another time, reported to his camera that all giant turtles who lost a battle would sink themselves to the bottom of the ocean until the immense water pressure would take their lives (I should mention that I rarely, to never, speak in my own dreams). We followed deeper and deeper into the ocean, until we could no longer see the turtle, because of a lack of daylight.
After that, we surfaced on some nearby sandbank on a river that I know, no where near the ocean, and paddled our way back to a nearby shore.
Strange, eh?

----------


## rachel

i don't usually remember my dreams and i almost never dream of people i know. 
but there was a span of several years where i had pretty much the same dream a couple of times a week. i know where it came from because i remember being very small and sitting in the front seat of the car. the man who raised me forgot to brake the car, he was upset or something and i started down the road. he ran and reopened the door and stopped the car.
but in this dream i was the one at the wheel and suddenly forgot how to stop the car and i was careening down a steep bank. i couldn't remember which was the brake and which was the gas pedal.
then years later i was sitting in the car with my first born beside me. we were just relaxing and i let him sit in the front while we waited for someone. i was very pregnant with my middle child. suddenly baby travis reached over and somehow started the car and i was totally unprepared. we started down this steep hill we were on and worst of all there was about a ten foot drop because the road h ad been dug up and the men put those little cones about it. i remembered my dream, totally froze, forgot which pedal was which and about three feet from the drop off i pulled myself together and stopped the car. i held my son and shook a little. never had that dream again.

"youth is wasted on the young" i have no clue who said that.

----------


## querida

Wow, Rachel ... trippy story




> "youth is wasted on the young" i have no clue who said that.


George Bernard Shaw is the one that said what a pity that youth must be wasted on the young.

I really like that quote. 

I almost always dream of people I know and almost always of the next day.... like say tomorrow I have a project to do for school; my dream would be that I forgot my papers, or just forgot to do it totally, or get there late when the plan was to get there early and work on it there.... basically the worst case scenario of the day to come. You can imagine the relief I feel when I realize that I dreamt it all.

----------


## Taliesin

We had a sort of a lucid dream lately.


But actually the contest of the dream was so pleasant - us and a familiar person were talking about speculatice fiction and passing time in a beautiful location. we understood that it was a dream, but thought that it was good enough- why spoil it?
And then soon we forgot that it was a dream and then a Game Master went by and shouted at us for talking Out-of-game and then we had to leave and then the geography got really mixed up and a house was totally at the wrong direction and confusion. 
Don't remember what happened after that, but:
In the end we gaped our mouth in the dream really wide and the same with the eyes - it was hard, but they also opened our eyes out-of-dream. We guess that we did it on purpose but we didn't know that it was a dream.

----------


## papayahed

I had a dream that there was a rat in the house (it wasn't my house), his name might have been Ben, I dunno. Anways, I was weirded out that there was a rat in the house but noone else seemed to care. I opened the front door and the rat started to run out really fast but stopped on the porch just before it got to the steps. I tried to shoo the rat off the porch then the rat turned into a dog.

----------


## underground

i had a very strange dream last night. i was walking down the street when i ran into a white goat and it became my pet. someone told me that as the owner, i had the right to change it to whatever i wanted. so i molded the goat, but before i was done, it melted. i was freaking out thinking i had killed it, but that same someone told me i had to finish molding the goat into the shape i wanted and it would come to life once again. it felt disgusting to touch that, but with the help of mind i ended up with a camel with horns sticking out of its hump. then the goat/camel approached me, and it was freaking me out because those horns looked like they could kill me (and after all i'd done, i didn't see why that goat/camel thing wouldn't try to kill me).

it was creeping me out so bad.

this is why i don't like cloned animals.

----------


## Kaltrina

I had a really weird dream at 6 o'clock this morning. I was dreaming that it was still night and I was in my bed when suddenly the door of the room opened and my boyfriend came in. he came to see me because he missed me and I was happy of course. I hugged him and we talked and then I felt as if was the afternoon and all the house was full of my family and cousins. I didn't want them to see him because I knew they were going to ask me stupid questions and stuff, so we stayed in the room but then my young cousin came in and saw him and ran to the other room to tell everyone that my boyfriend was there. then my aunt came and with some critics in her eyes I introduced her to my bf. then all the family came and introduced themselves to him. we were all staying in the room when my uncle started teasing my bf and my bf felt so bad, and one of my cousins sat on his lap as if he hadn't seen him and my bf was forced to sit somewhere else and when I looked at him he was pretending to do something with his phone while he was trying to hide a tear he had shed, and I felt awfully bad. I went to him I gave him my hand and he stood up and followed me outside. while I went out I whispered some bad words to my family but they all heard me of course... we went out and it is strange because we went in the lobby of the building I used to live in 6 years ago...I hugged my bf and apologised to him many times. that's when I woke up with an awful feeling.  :Frown:

----------


## rachel

kaltrina,
i know that awful feeling and sometimes it can come back unbidden for a long time after. do you think you have some hidden worries since your dream seemed rather logical and didn't turn into anything totall wierd and unrelated as it went along.

----------


## Kaltrina

yes I do have worries how members of my family, I mean uncles and aunts will receive my bf into the family... and I guess it was some kind of a sign because I had a quarrel with my bf the next day...  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

I had a wierd dream I was trying to sgte ready for the start of nex years uni so I called the uni and I get the secratry from my school ( who is hopless at dilevering mesags) so I say never mind Ill just come in and look so I go to talk to the person in charge ofthe course who turns out to be my old psychology/form teacher and as usal shes piling all the hom,ework and thigs you have to do on and then I leave and as Im walking past reception there is this computer screen thats turned towards me and what do I see but the random thought thread and the secratry isnt at the desk so I stop to look and its someone called skylark whos on but in invisable mode then she comes back and Im thinkig should i ask her or not so I decide not to and keep walking down the corridor wheare there are loads more computr screens all showng the forum index.

Just plain wierd or what?

----------


## Kaltrina

yeah pretty weird, but I think the forum and the thread are there only because you are dealing with the threads all day.... but the name is interesting... it is good you remember it, who knows what it is..... your dreams are very similar with mine...  :Biggrin:  they almost allways represent something

----------


## papayahed

I've been having a lot of dreams lately, most I can't remember. Last night I had a dream that there was an earthquake in the New England area of the US which resulted in a huge cervice cutting through NY and Pennsylvania.

----------


## starrwriter

I dreamed I saw Phil Ochs last night
Alive as you or me 
Says I to Phil, "You're long years dead."
"I never died," says he

The music business killed you, Phil 
They ignored the things you said 
And cast you out when fashions changed
Says Phil: "But I ain't dead."

The FBI harassed you, Phil
They smeared you with their lies
Says he: "But they could never kill
what they couldn't compromise."

Though fashion's changed and critics sneered
The songs that I have sung
Are just as true tonight as then
The struggle carries on

The song of freedom rings out loud
From valleys and from hills
Where people stand up for their rights
Phil Ochs is with us still

----------


## Taliesin

Is it normal when we have dreams that some goup kills people to make pi into 3 or close to it.

We think it was like that that when they ritually killed a 14-year old person, then they got that pi= 3,0015926535... . Then they killed a 15-year old and got that 3,0000926535.... 
We don't remember if they wanted to get pi=3 or pi= so close to three that anything that is left over is so small that we can ignore it. 

Only, they couldn't do it, because we woke up.

Are dreams like this normal?

(how about demons in human skin who sell you concentrated sulfuric acid instead of a soda and don't tell you, but you understand it and pour it over them so that they dissolve and then it happens three times over again?)

----------


## papayahed

> Are dreams like this normal?



No.  :Biggrin:   :FRlol:   :Nod:

----------


## papayahed

> I dreamed I saw Phil Ochs last night
> Alive as you or me 
> Says I to Phil, "You're long years dead."
> "I never died," says he
> 
> The music business killed you, Phil 
> They ignored the things you said 
> And cast you out when fashions changed
> Says Phil: "But I ain't dead."
> ...


Who's Phil Ochs?

----------


## rachel

I LOVE PAPAYAHED

i think you are the one person that could make Starr end up in a ward making baskets.

but seriously though who is Phil Ochs?

----------


## Nightshade

yepp I was wondering that! why is star going to end up making baskets??
Did she ask if noone could hear a tree falling doe s it make a sound?
or was it the green shirts again??

this morning no make that yesterday morning I dreamed of beautiful dreamer ..the song you know? And I woke up with a yen to hear it unfortunatly cant get the song wityhsomeone singing
_* beautiful dreamer awake onto me *_
wierd, no?
Tal not sure its not normal so much as _ what have you been reading?_!!!!!

----------


## starrwriter

> Who's Phil Ochs?


Like Jesus, I'm surrounded by philistines.

----------


## starrwriter

> I LOVE PAPAYAHED. i think you are the one person that could make Starr end up in a ward making baskets.


I often fantasize about residing at the Hawaii State Mental Hospital. Basket-weaving classes in the morning, a lunch of poi, then guarded walks through landscaped grounds on cool rainy nights. Not a care in the world -- a long rest for the spirit. Some day, if I'm lucky ...

----------


## papayahed

> I often fantasize about residing at the Hawaii State Mental Hospital. Basket-weaving classes in the morning, a lunch of poi, then guarded walks through landscaped grounds on cool rainy nights. Not a care in the world -- a long rest for the spirit. Some day, if I'm lucky ...


So.... What, should I give it my best shot??

----------


## papayahed

Last night I dreamt i was at work - but it was also a grocery store.

----------


## rachel

Starr, I thought you ARE a Philistine, all blustering threatening and little yield in the scarey department.
And then along come a little David called Papayahed and smack, down you fall. She can do it with just three words -who's Phil Ochs. She is such a perfect straight man to your hilarious diatribes. I have a feeling you had better be nicer or there will be about a hundred forum people buying tickets to Hawaii to 'have serious speaks' with you.

----------


## starrwriter

> I have a feeling you had better be nicer or there will be about a hundred forum people buying tickets to Hawaii to 'have serious speaks' with you.


Oooo, I'm trembling in my boots. Besides, it's more fun to be naughty than nice. Santa Claus is not coming to my town.

----------


## AimusSage

Santa Claus doesn't exist, I saw it in my dream, he is just a figment of a marketeers imagination, Saint Nicolaas on the other hand, he exists. died on the fifth of december, born on the sixth. And has been granted eternal torment, He now has to come to the Netherlands everyyear in November on a steamboat and give presents to annoying children. He is not allowed to leave until his day of death, when he has to relive the moment. At that time everybody celebrates his live by unpacking the presents he provided, and don't actually care about him at all. He dissapears again, untill the next year, when the process repeats itself again.

----------


## rachel

Saint Nicholas, once Bishop and imprisoned for his faith is my patron saint.
He's not in eternal torment. He became known for helping young women who would have been forced to marry a man they didn't choose because they were poor and could not afford a dowry. He was orphaned as a young man and used his money to help these girls. He was a very kind and honorable man and was known as a hammer of heretics.
Starr those boots you are shaking in , they are not gum boots with little duckies on them are they? See no matter how you try that little drop of sweetness shows thru. Methinks you are like the Oz as in Wizard of . Once the troop got thru all that nauseating yellow brick road bit and found out the guy was nothing at all really well there was only the good old witch that was interesting past that point.

----------


## AimusSage

Rachel, I am familiar with the history of Saint Nicolas, but I also know what has become of him in the Netherlands. Here his fate is very similar to that of Santa Claus, the little jab of eternal torment was referring to this. His actual life has little to nothing to do with it.

----------


## starrwriter

> Starr those boots you are shaking in , they are not gum boots with little duckies on them are they? See no matter how you try that little drop of sweetness shows thru.


Towel again, please.




> Methinks you are like the Oz as in Wizard of.


DON'T LOOK BEHIND THAT CURTAIN!

----------


## papayahed

Last night I dreamed that I was on atype of balcony looking at 5 of me, all dressed differently with different attributes, standing in a circle, I think they were manniquens because I had to pick one and that was what I was going to whwear for the day. I think, I woke up before my choice was brought to me.

----------


## rachel

AmusSage

oh, oops forgive me. The word Netherlands sounds so ancient and Tolkienish.
I confess I don't know much about the land or peoples or customs. I will try to learn and not sound so ignorant on posts in the future.  :Biggrin:

----------


## rachel

so perhaps you were a cashier?
I so love Charlie Brown, the most misunderstood boy in the universe- besides dear Starr

----------


## papayahed

> so perhaps you were a cashier?
> I so love Charlie Brown, the most misunderstood boy in the universe- besides dear Starr


I think that's why Starr has the *hots* for me - my avatar.

----------


## Nightshade

Im confuzzled now  :Confused:

----------


## papayahed

> Im confuzzled now


Sorry Night, I was only kidding with starr -  :Smash:   :Argue:  It's like poking a stick at a bear....

----------


## Nightshade

Dangerous you mean? or useless? or fun?
bear baiting an ancient sport
 :Nod:   :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

> AmusSage
> 
> oh, oops forgive me. The word Netherlands sounds so ancient and Tolkienish.
> I confess I don't know much about the land or peoples or customs. I will try to learn and not sound so ignorant on posts in the future.


No problem, The Netherlands is hardly tolkienish though, It's all flat and infested with highways that are filled up with trafic and which I have to travel almost daily. And Cows, lots of cows to.

----------


## starrwriter

> Sorry Night, I was only kidding with starr. It's like poking a stick at a bear....


I resemble that remark!
(I was raised by bears.)

----------


## Nightshade

> No problem, The Netherlands is hardly tolkienish though, It's all flat and infested with highways that are filled up with trafic and which I have to travel almost daily. And Cows, lots of cows to.


I have a question then, when it rains does the air smell like cows??
Or is that just the english country side??
 :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> I resemble that remark!
> (I was raised by bears.)



I knew that, You're from Benton Harbor.

----------


## starrwriter

> I knew that, You're from Benton Harbor.


Hey, we had the best basketball team in the whole state when I was a senior in high school. Beat the hell out of those teams from snobbish Detroit suburbs. All-pro Chet Walker was an alumnus. Go Tigers!

----------


## AimusSage

> I have a question then, when it rains does the air smell like cows??
> Or is that just the english country side??


It does in the little village where I live, but in the cities the rain kind of resembles a chemical spill, the air then smells like burning hair extensions mixed with mutated bunny poo, and it rains a lot too!  :Brow:

----------


## Nightshade

I suppose most big cities spell lke that  :Biggrin:

----------


## starrwriter

> I suppose most big cities smell lke that.


Honolulu smells like frangipani (plumeria flowers) and salty sea spray. It's invigorating.

----------


## AimusSage

> Honolulu smells like frangipani (plumeria flowers) and salty sea spray. It's invigatorating.


I find the cities in the Netherlands invigorating to, some people actually grow new limbs after the rain, it's that invigorating.  :Biggrin:

----------


## starrwriter

> I find the cities in the Netherlands invigorating to, some people actually grow new limbs after the rain, it's that invigorating.


Somebody woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning in the Netherlands.

----------


## papayahed

> Hey, we had the best basketball team in the whole state when I was a senior in high school. Beat the hell out of those teams from snobbish Detroit suburbs. All-pro Chet Walker was an alumnus. Go Tigers!


Basketball was invented way back then?

----------


## starrwriter

> Basketball was invented way back then?


Yep. For hoops we used real farm baskets with the bottoms cut out.

(And don't be such a wise guy or my ghost will haunt you after I croak.)

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hear that, papayahed? You'll probably want to find an exorcist, and fast. You've got what, three, maybe four years at most to get one.

----------


## starrwriter

> Hear that, papayahed? You'll probably want to find an exorcist, and fast. You've got what, three, maybe four years at most to get one.


I'll outlive all of you and urinate on your grave stones! (From a wheelchair if necessary.)

Oh, and won't it be fun!

----------


## Nightshade

> Basketball was invented way back then?


rats she beat me to it  :Tongue: 
and Starr by then there wnt be any grave stones l;eft because they be sending our ashes into space  :Nod:

----------


## papayahed

> I'll outlive all of you and urinate on your grave stones! (From a wheelchair if necessary.)
> 
> Oh, and won't it be fun!


Now that's something to look forward too.

----------


## rachel

pardon me Starr but basketball was invented by James Naismith from Ontario Canada.
Around 1895, a year before you were born Starr so it is understandable that you might not know. 
Isn't that true Kilted?

----------


## kilted exile

Yep, basketball was invented by the first Dr J in Canada.

----------


## starrwriter

> Yep, basketball was invented by the first Dr J in Canada.


Enough bragging by Canadians who never learned to play the game nearly as well as Americans. Can you say Michael Jordan?

----------


## AimusSage

Oh, Michael Jordan, isn't that the guy in that Looney Tunes movie?  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

> I'll outlive all of you and urinate on your grave stones! (From a wheelchair if necessary.)
> 
> Oh, and won't it be fun!


Remind me to plant an electric fence just underneath the topsoil on my grave.

----------


## starrwriter

> Oh, Michael Jordan, isn't that the guy in that Looney Tunes movie?


You gotta love Canadian humour, eh? They try so hard (and succeed so seldomly.)

----------


## kilted exile

> Enough bragging by Canadians who never learned to play the game nearly as well as Americans. Can you say Michael Jordan?


Starr, a reminder for you:

----------


## AimusSage

> You gotta love Canadian humour, eh? They try so hard (and succeed so seldomly.)


I guess so, I don't really know that many canadians. Never been there before you see. I did fly over it once, on my way to the states, I did like all the clouds and New Foundland, so it can't be all bad in Canada.

----------


## Nightshade

I want to go to New Foundland!!
Kilted! How scottish!
And its not canadian humor Star because I was about to say exacvtly the same thing but Aimus beat me to it!
ehich reminds me MOve this discussioin to live chat please
*move along move along*I cant finmd my directing traffiic smilie but until then

----------


## Basil

The NBA's Most Valuable Player from last season:

 

Steve Nash.

Canadian.

----------


## Nightshade

New Avy!!!
 :Biggrin: 
not sorry for what?

----------


## AimusSage

Just to get this page back on topic, I had a dream a few nights ago, which was quite odd actually, and funny at the same time. It went like this:

I was at a swimming pool, filled with milk. There was a really high diving plank, with three stairs. But only one stair let to the top. After I figured out I climbed the wrong set of stairs, I just jumped to the right one, and got to the top first. When I reached the top I had to dive really cool, because otherwise the Island Fortress floating in the middle would win. Obviously I Manage to make an olympic dive, and the Island was defeated. 

To celebrate, John Travolta came with a big trophy, that I could win if I competed with him and a bunch of other celeberties in a game of soccer. Being the Soccer player I am, I accepted. But not long before the match started, Christopher Walken came and told John that his nuclear powerplant had a big blow up doll on the cooling tower, so John had to take care of it. He did invite everyone to his place. 

When we got there I asked him why he didn't have a boeing 747. He said he was quite happy with his boeing 707. So, we had a nice barbeque, and it was decided that me and my friends where going to have a sleepover at his place.

The next morning I woke up early, as I had to be at my soccer club to be a referee for a youth game. I went to the toilet, but someone was puking all over it, so I took the bathroom instead to take a shower. After the shower I stepped onto my bike. I first had to go to the pub to ask for directions. In the pub I found a few Dutch politicians discussing politics. Unfortunately I didn't quite have time to listen, as the police was there to give me a ticked for a busted tail light.

After all this I finally made it to the soccer club, and that was the end of the dream. I had a great time in the dream, and it is one of the few dreams I actually remember.

----------


## Basil

> not sorry for what?


Oh, nothing.

*whistles innocently*

----------


## starrwriter

> Starr, a reminder for you:


Prison humor with a map. Not bad, Kilted.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Prison humor


Feeling nostalgic?

----------


## rachel

STEVE NASH HE'S THE MAN.
Thank you Kilted. Night you JUST noticed how Scottish that sounds?
Starr if we Canadians so seldom score with our humour why is it that you keep tuning in to see what we have written hmmmm?
No one is arguing that Americans are great at basketball. 
Sure I can say Michael Jordan. what of it? I hear his mom is better at the game than him.

PLEASE SANTA pay attention to what Scher has said. SHE HAS BEEN GOOD....ALL YEAR( coughs and coughs and then turns red with embarrasment for her dear co forum person)
FOR THE LOVE OF GOD JUST GIVE HER WHAT SHE WANTS I cannot bear to read that one more time...it is like listening to baby Hasia when she wants something. arggggggggggh

----------


## starrwriter

> Feeling nostalgic?


Never been behind bars myself, but it seemed as if Kilted might be recollecting his bad old days.

----------


## kilted exile

> it seemed as if Kilted might be recollecting his bad old days.


 nope, the only time I have spent inside of a prison is when I return to Glasgow and visit a friend who is currently residing at her majesty's pleasure.

now, more on topic....I have been having this recurring dream recently that everything in my life currently is back in glasgow, but I am still the foriegner.

----------


## starrwriter

> nope, the only time I have spent inside of a prison is when I return to Glasgow and visit a friend who is currently residing at her majesty's pleasure.


Did you know that many Australians call everyone who lives in England POMMIES? It means prisoners of her majesty. I love Aussie humour.

----------


## papayahed

> Never been behind bars myself, but it seemed as if Kilted might be recollecting his bad old days.


I'm really surprised that you have never been behind bars. I thought for sure you would have spent sometime behind bars after being hauled away from some protest or another....



Anyways, back to dreams:
Last night I had a vivid dream that i remembered when I woke up but for the life of me I only remember the part where I'm standing in the car rewntal place returning my car and the guy is telling me that the antanae is broke.

----------


## starrwriter

> I'm really surprised that you have never been behind bars. I thought for sure you would have spent sometime behind bars after being hauled away from some protest or another....


I once witnessed a protest at the Berkeley campus of the University of California. The tear gas was so thick I could barely breathe.

But actually participating in public protests is beneath my dignity. I'm a loner. I get even on dark nights in dead-end alleys. The flash of a steel blade, the look of terror on the victim's face -- you get the picture.

----------


## papayahed

> I'm a loner. I get even on dark nights in dead-end alleys. The flash of a steel blade, the look of terror on the victim's face -- you get the picture.


Why do you think I carry a blade in my shoe?

----------


## Weeping Willow

So i wanted to share a dream that is hunting me in the last month since i got back from Amsterdam..
I already had this dream twich since i got back.. 
In the dream i discover that we find a store that sell doughnuts (yes i just wrote doughnuts) then me and all how is with me in the dream are all happy and quickly going to buy ourself some doughnuts!!  :Smile:  just like we did in Amsterdam (you know why..  :Smile:  ) 
Then i allways wake up and realize i was dreaming.. and we actually don't have doughnuts here... 
Yes i know it's a stupied dream but what can i do we really don't have doughnuts here since duncen doughnut closed all its stores in Israel.. how sad..  :Smile: .....

----------


## RobinHood3000

Bah to knives. People run a great deal faster from a bow or crossbow.

----------


## papayahed

I had a dream last night that the braces on my back teeth came out, one of them still had a piece of tooth attached to it, which is slightly weird dince I haven't had braces in .......holy carp! 20 years.

----------


## Kaltrina

so you're saying you took out one of your tooth right? and did it hurt, the tooth I mean in your dream?

----------


## RobinHood3000

I once had a dream that precisely one quarter of my teeth fell out at once...the lower left side, if I recall correctly. They, too, were held together by braces as an odd unit. Subsequently, I just stuck 'em back in like a demented quarter-set of dentures.

----------


## papayahed

> so you're saying you took out one of your tooth right? and did it hurt, the tooth I mean in your dream?


Nope didn't hurt in my dream. Just the enamel on one side of my tooth came off.

----------


## Pensive

I dreamt that I failed my Maths exam. I became very sad and depressed. I had brain tumer. I became sick. I was not able to go to school due to my brain-tumer. My loved-ones came to visit me and made Get Well Soon Cards for me. *to tell you guys the truth, it was a happy feeling. Then my brother became really worried and then he wrote a book about a girl who has suffered brain-tumer but she died. 

The book became the hit one. I became mad because my brother had showed that I died, so in revenge I tried my best to be ok and in a matter of few days, I got up from the bed and became alright. Then I wrote a book which was about a girl who has suffered brain-tumer but she was leading her life happily and she was also sharing her feelings, thoughts and adventures with the readers and that girl was ME. The book became even more hit.

How was the dream? Good or Bad? I am not able to decide...
What do you guys think? *confused*

----------


## Anon22

> I dreamt that I failed my Maths exam. I became very sad and depressed. I had brain tumer. I became sick. I was not able to go to school due to my brain-tumer. My loved-ones came to visit me and made Get Well Soon Cards for me. *to tell you guys the truth, it was a happy feeling. Then my brother became really worried and then he wrote a book about a girl who has suffered brain-tumer but she died. 
> 
> The book became the hit one. I became mad because my brother had showed that I died, so in revenge I tried my best to be ok and in a matter of few days, I got up from the bed and became alright. Then I wrote a book which was about a girl who has suffered brain-tumer but she was leading her life happily and she was also sharing her feelings, thoughts and adventures with the readers and that girl was ME. The book became even more hit.
> 
> How was the dream? Good or Bad? I am not able to decide...
> What do you guys think? *confused*


I say, and no offense, bad. I didn't like the fact that the book was written out of vengeance. Your brother did no wrong at all, there should be no reason for you to write a book just to get revenge on him for doing nothing. Of course, it was a dream so, bleh. Anyhow, yeah... I'd say it wasn't such a good dream.

You know, I once had this dream which was odd, interesting, terrifying, cool, peaceful, and extremely extremely frightening. It eventually became both my worsest, most frightening nightmare and my favorite, favorite dream (thus making it odd).

----------


## Pensive

Lol, it was a dream.

I know that if he would have written a book for me like that in the real life, I would have been very happy but in dream, we can't choose. I liked it because all my loved-ones came to me and my brother even wrote a book for me but I hated it because I was suffering brain-tumer.

I think that the fact annoyed me that he had not showed me living. lol......*Now I am gonna write a book about my dream*

When I was little, I used to have a lot of dreams. Now they have stopped coming. I don't know why....

----------


## Anon22

> Lol, it was a dream.
> 
> I know that if he would have written a book for me like that in the real life, I would have been very happy but in dream, we can't choose. I liked it because all my loved-ones came to me and my brother even wrote a book for me but I hated it because I was suffering brain-tumer.
> 
> I think that the fact annoyed me that he had not showed me living. lol......*Now I am gonna write a book about my dream*
> 
> When I was little, I used to have a lot of dreams. Now they have stopped coming. I don't know why....


Everybody has dreams, everyday. People just simply forget their dreams. After 10 minutes from waking up a person has already forgotten 90% of their dream, and I'm not mad at you for doing that, just saying it isn't a good dream

----------


## Kaltrina

> Nope didn't hurt in my dream. Just the enamel on one side of my tooth came off.


 oh that is nothing then. because in my country when interpreting dreams they say that when a tooth is taken off and it hurts then someone dear to the person is going to die, which is why it hurts but if a tooth is taken off without hurting then the person will hear of someones death but of someone that is not his/her relative. but in your case it is neither of those... that's why I asked.  :Wink: 
 :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I wonder if a dream journal might help. It's a way of scribing one's dreams, kept near one's bed for easy access before one forgets. Some people even set their alarms to unusual hours to "catch their dreams off-guard." The idea behind it is that patterns may eventually emerge over a long period of time.

----------


## Anon22

> I wonder if a dream journal might help. It's a way of scribing one's dreams, kept near one's bed for easy access before one forgets. Some people even set their alarms to unusual hours to "catch their dreams off-guard." The idea behind it is that patterns may eventually emerge over a long period of time.



It's also to be able to lucid dream. Heh, I just had one this morning, actually I think I just did a WILD this morning(waking induced lucid dream). Not sure though. To bad I couldn't really control anything... man... I've gotten bad at controlling my dreams, I was pretty good before. It was odd though, I woke up(without moving or opening my eyes), and slowly drifted back to sleep with knowledge of being awake, and so when I appeared at my school... I knew I was dreaming. The dream didn't last though... I actually woke up in a little while. The dream felt somewhat real though... no dream haze or anything. Well... anyhow... I tried falling asleep again just to have another lucid dream but failed. Oh well... I'll probably have one some other time  :Biggrin:

----------


## Weeping Willow

For me i have found up that when some one wakes me up and i jump up right out of the dream i tend to remember all of it and very clearly.. 
But that doesn't happen very often. 
When i wake up as usual by my alarm clock i don't remember much..  :Smile: ..

----------


## starrwriter

Last night I watched a movie on TV that reminded me of a childhood experience. It was the original 1950s version of "The Thing," which I first saw in a theater when I was something like 8 years old.

For months afterward I had a recurring nightmare. The Thing chases me. I run into a room and hide under the bed. I watch The Thing's feet as he enter the room and moves around looking for me. Then he bends down to look under the bed and I am face to face with him. I wake up screaming.

I remember my mother telling me that was the last scary movie she would let me watch. The film is so well-done it still scares me a bit, even though I now know it is James Arness behind the makeup (Matt Dillon of "Gunsmoke").

----------


## papayahed

> Last night I watched a movie on TV that reminded me of a childhood experience. It was the original 1950s version of "The Thing," which I first saw in a theater when I was something like 8 years old.
> 
> For months afterward I had a recurring nightmare. The Thing chases me. I run into a room and hide under the bed. I watch The Thing's feet as he enter the room and moves around looking for me. Then he bends down to look under the bed and I am face to face with him. I wake up screaming.



I read before I go to bed and often times I'll dream of the characters in the books.

----------


## Nightshade

Ive just woken up so my dream is still abit with me and I must say another odd forum dream. This time Im reading a post and its a newbie whose posted it talking about A smiliey member intreeged by rubber duckys (me) but then it sort of got wierd because he was asking me to speak rubber duckese and did I know that Quackedy was being misprnounced and I remeber I got quite upset at thespelling mistake.
But since Ive woken up it suddely occured to me I dont speak rubber duckese Robin does. 
I guess the BFG gott confused and I got a dream thats mean for someone else  :Rolleyes:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Perhaps I should start a thread for a Rubber-Duckese workshop?

----------


## papayahed

I had a dream that I was trepassing and got arrested and I had to go to court. Yhr courtroom was huge and I showed up in my pajama's and I asked my lawyer if I should have dressed up and she said no then she borrowed a suit jacket from another lady and put it on, then stuff happened and it looked like I was getting off the hook but I woke up before the verdict was handed down.

----------


## starrwriter

> I had a dream that I was trepassing and got arrested and I had to go to court. Yhr courtroom was huge and I showed up in my pajama's and I asked my lawyer if I should have dressed up and she said no then she borrowed a suit jacket from another lady and put it on ...


You're not fooling anyone with the pajamas story. You were NAKED in the courtroom, weren't you? Fess up.

----------


## RobinHood3000

I think you're projecting, starr--I believe it's you who dreams about papayahed dreaming she's naked in a courtroom.

----------


## starrwriter

> I think you're projecting, starr--I believe it's you who dreams about papayahed dreaming she's naked in a courtroom.


Movie projectors project. I projectile vomit when I hear the word cuddle. I DON'T project. And I'm appropriately (and nattily) dressed when I dream of being in a courtroom, unlike Pajamahed.

----------


## papayahed

> Movie projectors project. I projectile vomit when I hear the word cuddle. I DON'T project. And I'm appropriately (and nattily) dressed when I dream of being in a courtroom, unlike Pajamahed.


No I can assure you I was dressed in my pink pajamas with the alarm clocks and night caps. Comepletely and wholey appropriate.

----------


## starrwriter

The most unforgettable dream I ever had was decades ago and I never had it again.

I am walking down a big city street that looks like a canyon of tall buildings. Suddenly, I hear a noise behind me. I turn around to see an incredibly huge wave rushing toward me. It must be 500 feet high. I begin running, but I know the wave is moving too fast to escape. In seconds I am struck from behind, tumble underwater, and suck liquid into my lungs.

The scene shifts. I am in space, as if orbiting the earth. As I look down on the planet, I am overcome with a feeling of melancholy witnessing all the misery I see below. A hand touches me on the shoulder and I turn to see an old man with a long white beard.

He says: "Do not worry. You have all eternity to find joy."

It is only then I realize I am dead.

At the time of the dream I lived in a Florida city that had never experienced a tsunami. This was long before there were any TV programs about tsunamis or end-of-the-world movies involving tsunamis. I don't think I had ever heard the word tsunami up to that point, so I have no idea why I dreamed about dying in one.

Today I live in a big city in Hawaii that has a fairly high risk of tsunamis. Hundreds of islanders have been killed in tsunamis over the past half century. When I remember that old dream now, I sometimes wonder if it was a precognitive glimpse of how I would die.

----------


## papayahed

> The most unforgettable dream I ever had was decades ago and I never had it again.
> 
> I am walking down a big city street that looks like a canyon of tall buildings. Suddenly, I hear a noise behind me. I turn around to see an incredibly huge wave rushing toward me. It must be 500 feet high. I begin running, but I know the wave is moving too fast to escape. In seconds I am struck from behind, tumble underwater, and suck liquid into my lungs.



Were you naked?

----------


## rachel

papayahed-what in the world kind of a question is that?
that is a terrible dream, dreadful. I am sure it will never come true.
I had a dream once before my life turned to rescuing children and trying to help change their lives for the better. I dreamed I was in a sort of subway, underground at any rate and people were walking without any expression this way and that going to and coming from work.They were smartly dressed and were all prosperous. I had a baby, a newborn(I don't think it was mine) and held it tightly. It was hungry and I had not the milk to give it for I was not nursing. we were both wrapped in a large black plastic bag and I was so weak from crying out for help that I laid on the cold cement with babe pressed against me to keep it warm.
No one, not one person even glanced at us, never mind heard our cries. I wept so bitterly and felt my heart so broken that I thought I would die. 
I suddenly woke up hearing my first born yelling at his siblings for he thought they had done something to make me cry. I sat up and was still broken hearted and wondered at the fact I had fallen quickly asleep in the middle of the day before my graveyard shift and was crying so loudly my son could hear me downstairs.
after that child after child came my way and my life was altered forever. one day a little boy came to our door hungry. we fed him, I made him a lunch and got him to school. another time some children brought a small boy to us for food. it just snowballed.

----------


## starrwriter

> Were you naked?


No, but the old man with the beard was.

(I'm happy to see you developing a warped sense of humor like mine. You learn well from the master, grasshopper.)

----------


## papayahed

> papayahed-what in the world kind of a question is that?
> that is a terrible dream, dreadful. I am sure it will never come true.


I dunno.  :Frown:

----------


## papayahed

> (I'm happy to see you developing a warped sense of humor like mine. You learn well from the master, grasshopper.)


you flatter yourself. I am claiming another master - an ex-coworker, old guy. He's a diabetic, I came in one day to find a small snowman on my desk with a needle stuck in his arm and a note saying "Why is this snowman so happy?" You'd like him. You can be a co master...

----------


## rachel

well done Papayahed, brilliant. You have just garnered my vote for member of the year next year, and I don't even believe in that sort of stuff. You are sharp as a tack, quick on your feet and deliver your lines like a yuk yuk's pro. And you are pretty to boot. 
Starr, I think Papayahed is already who she is and you had zero or less to do with it.
That is hilarious about the snowman though. perhaps the gentleman in question was having a diabetic delusion at the time from too much insulin.

----------


## starrwriter

> Starr, I think Papayahed is already who she is and you had zero or less to do with it.


Wrong! She is putty in my hands. My brilliant posts are changing her personality as we communicate.

----------


## starrwriter

> I dunno.


Right between my eyes! See, you ARE learning from me.

----------


## papayahed

> Wrong! She is putty in my hands. My brilliant posts are changing her personality as we communicate.


Oh wise half master I must disagree. 

On the first count, brilliant posts? have they been on this website? I think I missed those. Second, I am not so weak minded nor adle brained to change my personality from several mediocre posts. Thirdly, I find this website to be a bastion of niceness and wholesomeness I have not had to pull out the guns and show my acerbic tongue until you forced me into it.

----------


## starrwriter

> I find this website to be a bastion of niceness and wholesomeness I have not had to pull out the guns and show my acerbic tongue until you forced me into it.


As I indicated before, I AM influencing you -- drawing out the venom in you, among other things. My plan is right on schedule. You'll be a better woman when the process is finished, not a namby-pamby looking for "niceness and wholesomeness."

----------


## Rachy

I dreamt last night that me and my boyfriend were in the shopping centre and we were holding hands, and this girl came over (who in real life fancies Luke  :Frown: ) and she said; "why are you holding hands with her?" and I went off crying and looked back and they were laughing at me hugging each other! It was horrible!!!! I hate those dreams!

----------


## AimusSage

Recently I have been having some freaky dreams, where random people die due to freak accidents, like last night, I dreamt a girl was walking in between two parked trucks, and suddenly the trucks backed into each other at great speed. The girl died obviously, and the dream is actually quite graphic in that department, with blood splatting all over the place.

----------


## Anon22

> Recently I have been having some freaky dreams, where random people die due to freak accidents, like last night, I dreamt a girl was walking in between two parked trucks, and suddenly the trucks backed into each other at great speed. The girl died obviously, and the dream is actually quite graphic in that department, with blood splatting all over the place.



how horrid! the worst dreams I've had are simply ones with demons chasing me... oh yeah... and that priest who kept his dead daughter's corpse under his bed in a black bag and somehow fed her each day.

----------


## rachel

Rachy,
I know how you feel. I have had dreams like that too, they are devestating. But I am quite certain that Luke is gaga over you. That girl can just go get her own person.
AimusSage and Digital those are dreadful. could it be something you are watching or reading that is really gorey or from too little sleep or anxieties about something?
I hope your dreams are perfect tonight.

----------


## Anon22

> Rachy,
> I know how you feel. I have had dreams like that too, they are devestating. But I am quite certain that Luke is gaga over you. That girl can just go get her own person.
> AimusSage and Digital those are dreadful. could it be something you are watching or reading that is really gorey or from too little sleep or anxieties about something?
> I hope your dreams are perfect tonight.


I don't think so. I had that dream a couple of months ago, turned out to be my favorite (as I have stated earlier in this thread) of all my dreams.

From what I can remember I started off being at school playing volleyball or something. It was a special day where we apparently only had 2 classes. First I had PE, then my group and another group were suppose to switch classes, so we had English next. Of course, we never did that in my school at all, but of course, in a dream... that feels natural. It was very dark and gloomy outside, a chill could easily rise up your spine. Once we finished playing volleyball we switched. Everybody went on to English class but I for some reason, all of the sudden, forgot where English class was. My heart all of the sudden felt cold for no reason at all, and the atmosphere changed abruptly. Time started to slow down, like it usually does in dreams and nightmares. You think they were long but you think back to the dream and it turns out it wasn't that long at all. I headed towards school, which turned out to be apartment-like. The air felt cold and somewhat frightening, while the clouds covered everything in such a way that it made everything a cold-bluish color.

It was as if there was an invisible veil of darkness in the area, I couldn't find my way to the classroom, and I searched for minutes which actually felt like hours because of the dream, until I finally came across a reverend (yeah, it was actually a reverend not a priest). He looked normal, but there was something about him, as if that normal look was just a facade hiding something, a dark secret, which made him, to me, frightening. There was also something in the air, a presence that was following me. He invited me in to his room, I went in.

I just wanted an answer to my question, but he kept talking about sins. As he did, he started to light a menorah, and it felt chillier all of the sudden. I can't remember what he was talking about, eventually though, he starts talking about his daughter, how she had sinned, died, and how she now can't move on to heaven, and is trapped in Limbo. He told me how she died, my heart started to race, I can't remember what had happened though. Then he said something odd.

Like I said, he told me he kept her corpse under his bed. As he said it he held the menorah in front of his chest while looking up at a wall, in the same way one looks out the window while being in a moment of thought. He told me he fed her every morning, regular food. He told how he unzipped the black plastic bag that held her in, got food and fed her each day in the morning. He asked me to do a favor, and if I did it he would tell me the location of the class, he gave me some food and asked if I could do the honors for that day's meal.

I accepted, I would do anything to get out of that terrible room, if I got the location I could simply leave and head to class. I got the food, and the spoon, and once again he did that mournful thoughtful, yet evil-like look towards the wall, with the menorah in his hand in front of his chest. I searched under his bed for the bag and slowly pulled it out. I unzipped the bag, I can't remember how she looked, but I fed her. It was one of the most frightening things I had ever done (both in a dream, and well... dreams are a part of your life, right?). I couldn't feed her more, it was too horrid to continue. I zipped her up again, and put her back to where she was.

I walked towards him, and asked for the location, with more fear in my spine than ever. He didn't tell me the location, he kept talking about sin... I simply left him how he was and walked out of the room, once more in search for my class.

Well... that was half the dream...

----------


## Anon22

Continuing from where I left of, I began to search for the classroom once more, but this time I was completely frightened by what had just occured. Once again, it felt like hours of searching. Something was not right though, something bizzare within the air. I couldn't quite figure out what it was, but deep inside me, from what had just happened, I knew exactly what it was. Wherever I went, it followed, it's presence becoming stronger as the time went on. 

Eventually I entered this elevator to go to the next floor, which was when the presence became intolerable... I began to panic, my heart racing once more. I knew exactly what it was at that point, the lights within the elevator started to flicker. The elevator door opened, I walked out of the elevator in haste. The halls seemed long and confusing, I didn't know where I was at all, it was like a labyrinth. As the lights flickered I continued, my pace getting faster and faster. I could not really run, or I could but I didn't. The lights behind me, as I walked quickly, flickered and turned off. 

It got to the point where all the lights in the area turned off. Not even a glimmer of light was seen. I felt tired and scared, and I clung to the walls feeling my way around. Time still moved at its slow pace. The rest is a blur, I do not know if it talked to me, I think it actually grabbed my shoulder once, I don't know if I confronted it face to face though. I knew it was there, and in case you don't know what I mean by "it", "it" is a demon, or was one. I would've returned to the elevator and left, but I couldn't find it at all... it was too dark.

I was starting to give up, there was no way I could get out of that mess. I was stuck there, for what seemed like hours. I was tired, I was scared, I couldn't move any longer. I lay there sitting next to the wall, as it got near.

Then my hopelessness was washed away by a white light, a bright one too, escaping from the gaps of a door (from the edges). I quickly scurried to it and before it could reach me(and perhaps this is the moment it grabbed my shoulder) I opened the door and entered. My worries, my tiredness... everything negative just simply washed away, leaving only the positive. As I entered my English class with everyone there, I looked outside, it started to rain, but I did not care.

That is how my horrid dream has become my favorite dream, my most wonderful dream, my favorite nightmare, my most frightening nightmare, and my worst dream.

----------


## Nightshade

I think off the top of my head the scariest dream I ever had was the first I can remeber.
I was 5 and I though I was a wake and the witch from snowwhite was coming towards me with the apple nd I couldnt move from my bed. Sounds stupid now but I was petrified.
Mind you I could have been awake and she be the dressingowns behind the door there was a little light on the red sleeve.

That made me wonder what is the first dream any of you remeber?

----------


## rachel

wow Digital that is intense. But first a reverend, then lighting minorah for Hanukkah which we are celebrating still right now as I write this(last night was fabulous) which is Jewish, how very odd
there are many evil people that don the garb of nobel professions and bring their terror and horror to them. The white light is beautiful and I can see how it would be your favorite dream coming out alive after all of that.
Night you are positively the FUNNIEST girl, really you see t hings in life in such a special awesome way.

----------


## Anon22

> That made me wonder what is the first dream any of you remeber?


The first dream I can remember, is the dream where I first attained the power to fly. Now I don't remember when I had this dream, so I'm not sure if it was my first dream. I can't remember much of it at all.

This dream was important though, because in this dream, I learned how to fly in dreams, which in later dreams I would use. It's basically my first dream with flight and I can still remember jumping in my neighborhood and realizing that I can jump and stay in the air and float around like a feather being pushed and blown gently by the wind. I've known people who dream that they can fly, but their version of flying is different(Like superman flying, airplane flying) my version of flying is most likely that of Peter Pan(which I had only watched once during that time and could not remember much of it at all). There was now glitter falling from me though, I just jumped and I could fly.

Which brings me to this question, in your dreams how do you fly? what style of flying that is?

Yes, if it weren't for that white light I would've woken up with intense fear, but because of it I woke up with its peace still embedded in my heart.

----------


## samercury

Digi- your dreams are a bit strange.... :Nod:   :Wink: 
lol

----------


## Anon22

See, told you they were, nice avatar  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I've flown a couple of times in dreams. Not exactly Superman-flight, but more of a feeling like if I jumped, I could just keep going. I had to focus, though, or else I'd sink again. The vast majority of times, it was a combination of Chinese kung-fu flight and Peter Pan-flight, although there was that one bizarre dream where I was simultaneously me and behind a computer keyboard controlling me, in which I had to alternate shift keys in order to stay airborne...

----------


## Anon22

Heh, interesting

----------


## Nightshade

Do you know what the freudian sugnficance of flying is??
But I used to fly when I was younger it was always the same dream.
I was in an aeroplane going to egypt I tink. And just as we were flying over the compounnd where I live dthe plane broke up and disnitigrated in the air and first we (my family and me) whizzed around on plane chairs then gradually they became the rug we had in the lounge and we fly around the buildings then I cant remeber anything else. That was one of m,y faviourate dreams to have as a kid.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Anon22

You know a couple of days ago I dreamt I rode an airplane with a friendly pilot which did tricks on his airplane. The airplane was odd, it had lights and stuff and as it spun around you could see rainbow like patterns being made in the sky.

----------


## Rachy

I dreamt I was pregnant last night! I was going around like, but I don't know how I am! It's not possible!! and then I got woken up by my phone but for a split second I thought it was true! VERY scarey!!

----------


## Themis

Huh, I'm glad I never dream something like that.

The only thing I repeatedly dream is about me still going to school. It's quite interesting actually because subconciously I *know* I passed my final exams nearly three years ago and my mind always comes up with the weirdest things to explain my going to school again!

At least, I don't dream about the final exams again.The only time I did that was between the written and the oral examination. That was really scary.

----------


## starrwriter

> I dreamt I was pregnant last night! I was going around like, but I don't know how I am! It's not possible!! and then I got woken up by my phone but for a split second I thought it was true! VERY scarey!!


I regret having to tell you, but it is true. Last night you were abducted in a UFO, implanted with alien spawn, then returned to your bed with your memory erased. Or so the aliens thought. They still haven't perfected total memory erasure.

Happy motherhood! And don't watch the movie "Rosemary's Baby."

----------


## RobinHood3000

_The Exorcist_ and _The Omen_, however, are still fine for at least a couple of years.

----------


## papayahed

I had a wacked out dream last night. First I was at some type of cabiny - type house, there were many other people there and we were trying to go to sleep. My friend from grade school was there and we liked each other and were planning to put our sleeping bags next to each other (I'm not sure what age I was in the dream) in the living room next to the TV. Some time passed. I got up and went into another room, it was a bedroom and there were 2 other people in the room. One had the satanic bible and the other was trying to get that person to get rid of it. The one handed it to me and the book wrapped around my finger really tight and I was freaking out. We got the book out of my hands and was about to throw it out the door when the table next to me started shaking and something was trying to pull me towards the door. I was fighting to stay in the chair, it was like I had to use all my strength at that point I woke myself up. Slightly freaky, haven't had one of those in quite a long time.

----------


## Anon22

> I had a wacked out dream last night. First I was at some type of cabiny - type house, there were many other people there and we were trying to go to sleep. My friend from grade school was there and we liked each other and were planning to put our sleeping bags next to each other (I'm not sure what age I was in the dream) in the living room next to the TV. Some time passed. I got up and went into another room, it was a bedroom and there were 2 other people in the room. One had the satanic bible and the other was trying to get that person to get rid of it. The one handed it to me and the book wrapped around my finger really tight and I was freaking out. We got the book out of my hands and was about to throw it out the door when the table next to me started shaking and something was trying to pull me towards the door. I was fighting to stay in the chair, it was like I had to use all my strength at that point I woke myself up. Slightly freaky, haven't had one of those in quite a long time.


a door, a bible? have you been reading my dream? o.o

----------


## Nightshade

> I regret having to tell you, but it is true. Last night you were abducted in a UFO, implanted with alien spawn, then returned to your bed with your memory erased. Or so the aliens thought. They still haven't perfected total memory erasure.
> 
> Happy motherhood! And don't watch the movie "Rosemary's Baby."


Dont you bully my rachy!!!*_glare_*
lastnight ( I think) I dreamed I had this fern like plant and it was all drooping and dieing and I was watering it and twisting it in the light and on half would unfirl (like on tv when they showed speeded up plant growth) and spread in the light and the other half would droop then Id twist it round and they oppoise sides would do the same , then the sun set and it all sorty of curled up. And all I could think was wow Im watching a mirical.

Maybe I should expolain I bouht one oif those red christmas plants and am determined it will stay alive till the second weak in january at least if I have to shift it from roonm to room every night.

----------


## omgitsMK

i keep having the same night mare everynight and each time it ends at the same time, except it gets more vivid and vivid like, like i can smell things in my dream, i dont know what it means but its really starting to upset me and scare me.

----------


## emily655321

If you take the side of those who believe that dreams are a reflection of your emotions regarding things that happen in your real life, then perhaps there is something worrying you that you have yet to resolve. The longer the problem persists, the more worried you get, and the more intense your dreams become. I'm sorry you're having these frightening dreams. Nightmares can be the most upsetting thing in the world, because it feels like you're being attacked inside your own head, but even if they don't stop right away, identifying the problem they represent can at least make you feel less helpless. And even if your problem doesn't go away, the nightmares probably will, because thought is at the root of the dreams, and knowing what they're about will make you think about them differently.

----------


## emily655321

Good luck, Night! I know, I kill my plants all the time, and it makes me feel like a bad mother.  :Tongue:  But the last tenant in my apartment left a little aloe plant behind, and I've been very determined to take care of it. I take it out of the window at night when I close the curtains, so it won't freeze, and I water it every day. Right now it's in very poor soil, but I can't re-pot it until the weather is warmer, because I'm afraid the combination of the cold and re-potting would shock it. So right now I'm just trying to water it and keep it warm, and praying it won't die before the winter's over.  :Nod:

----------


## starrwriter

> I kill my plants all the time, and it makes me feel like a bad mother. But the last tenant in my apartment left a little aloe plant behind, and I've been very determined to take care of it. I take it out of the window at night when I close the curtains, so it won't freeze, and I water it every day. Right now it's in very poor soil, but I can't re-pot it until the weather is warmer, because I'm afraid the combination of the cold and re-potting would shock it. So right now I'm just trying to water it and keep it warm, and praying it won't die before the winter's over.


Do I have to teach you people how to do *everything*?

Emily, no plant should be watered every day -- especially not an aloe that is native to a desert climate. Once or twice a week is more than enough.

Since you have no doubt washed away all the nutrients in the "poor soil," you should repot it now. Go to a garden shop and buy a bag of good potting soil, Miracle Gro fertilizer and B vitamin for plants. Transplant aloe into new potting soil without breaking any roots, then water with a weak solution of Miracle Gro and Vitamin B. The combination of fertilizer and vitamin will prevent transplant shock.

Just call me Mr. Green Thumb.

----------


## emily655321

Thanks for the advice, Starr. I'll start watering it less frequently, but it doesn't look like it'll be getting Miracle Gro or vitamins from me anytime soon unless a) Home Depot starts giving them away for free, or b) I wake up to find the plant has started sprouting dollar bills.

----------


## starrwriter

> Thanks for the advice, Starr. I'll start watering it less frequently, but it doesn't look like it'll be getting Miracle Gro or vitamins from me anytime soon unless a) Home Depot starts giving them away for free, or b) I wake up to find the plant has started sprouting dollar bills.


You need a Money Plant. They are tropical plants with narrow leaves and many people in Hawaii plant them as ornamentals in their yards. They don't normally grow legal tender, but you could play mad scientist and experiment.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Anyone else here usually have trouble going back to sleep after a nightmare?

----------


## AimusSage

Dunno really, I never have nightmares, I quite enjoy dreams with death and destruction or that are otherwise unsettling and terrifying, because when I wake up I know the world isn't nearly as wicked and disturbed as it is in my dreams. I go back to sleep ASAP, in the hopes of jump starting such a dream again. It makes the real world such a beautiful place, when dreams utterly destroy everything. 

Sounds strange? Well it is, but it helps when you go to sleep expecting the worst to happen because it usually does.  :Smile:

----------


## smilingtearz

don't know if this sounds wierd, but i can continue a dream, like... I had this dream once that my dad was about to gift me a car, but i was shaken awake by my sister just when he was about to hand me over the keys.... i remembered the dream next day, and the following night i thought of that dream, thought of it so much that when i fell asleep, what followed was the rest of the dream, I got a new car!

and this once, when i had participated in a music competition and i was waiting for the result, my cell phone rang...which I percieved in the dream as the instruments being played for another contestant...but realized in some time that it was the phone...

and i was so curious, i thought over the whole dream again, and when i fell asleep, what followed where the results of the competition...

----------


## emily655321

> Anyone else here usually have trouble going back to sleep after a nightmare?


I've only had a couple of proper nightmares in my life (where the dream actually made me wake up). I remember one time I fell back asleep very easily, and the other that I remember was in the morning, so I just got up. Even if a dream is very upsetting, I usually sleep through the night and not remember it until the morningor, more often, not until the following evening, when something will spur my memory. Most of my dreams, though (the ones I remember, anyway), are neither frightening nor happy, but just pervaded by a strong sense of weirdness and dread. I'll often attempt to describe a particularly disquieting one to someone else, but realize that the objective events of the dream weren't scary at all; yet for some reason everything about it felt wrong and surreal.




> and this once, when i had participated in a music competition and i was waiting for the result, my cell phone rang...which I percieved in the dream as the instruments being played for another contestant...but realized in some time that it was the phone...
> 
> and i was so curious, i thought over the whole dream again, and when i fell asleep, what followed where the results of the competition...


That happens to me, too, sometimes.  :Nod:  If someone wakes me up briefly, then I go back to sleep, I'll often pick up dreaming right where I left off.

And it's funny that you should mention your cell phone! When I was living at home I used to have a very loud alarm clock, and if I was awake when it went off, it sounded like the whole world was coming to an end. But I usually just slept through it, and it would get incorporated into my dream as techno music. Go figure.

----------


## emily655321

> They don't normally grow legal tender, but you could play mad scientist and experiment.


I came so close, once, but they had to introduce those damnable water marks!

----------


## smilingtearz

> But I usually just slept through it, and it would get incorporated into my dream as techno music.


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Rachy

This isn't one of my dreams it's my boyfriends that he was telling me about**:

We were walking down the road and these guys surronded us and he looked around and I was gone and he was trying to protect me but he couldn't find me and he kept looking, and then he saw me and these guys were trying to kill me and he was trying to get me and he got beaten up and died. 

He is a rather odd child!! Hehe

----------


## papayahed

Last night I dreamt that I was showing someone my dental bridge and it had a rotting tooth. Then I dreamt that my uncle and his family were helping me an my mom pack up our house because we were moving to New York. I was getting ready to throw out al these little "army men" type figures but they were more like cartoon characters and my cousin kept pulling them out of the garabage.

----------


## rachel

wow, cool dream.
I dreamed last night, when I was actually sleeping and not bringing drinks to half the household, that I was talking to jrr tolkien. It was awesome except I couldn't understand half his words and he talked about all his essays and speeches and by the time I woke up I was so exhausted I felt like crumpling up like an accordian on the floor.

----------


## papayahed

I was at work, but it was bigger and we had a river and docks on the property. There was a kayak race that I wanted to be in but I couldn't get down to the starting line, by the time I actually got down there, there was no one left to be a partner with, then I was under a bridge near where the race was being held for some reason I thought I needed to go down this drain pipe to find some friends. Then I was in the balcony of a gymnasium and Bon Jovi was giving a concert, it was a pretty small place and the crowd wasn't very enthusiastic. The drummer was up in the balcony as well, he was preparing for his fire breathing act.

----------


## Pensive

I dreamt something terrible last night. It was:

The country is being ruled my extremely religious people. A country (I have forgotten which) attacks Pakistan. I dreams that my grandpa's home is the whole Pakistan. They attacks at my grandpa's home and their soldiers are coming with swords in their hands instead of guns and their president is in the middle of all the soldiers

And then they starts to kill everybody. I, also have sword in my hand and I also starts to murder them and then I kills a lot of people. In the end, I have killed their President. Now, the people of my country left (their number is six) are congratulating me for murdering the President.

I asks them that now only six people are left in the whole country, so what should we do now?

A person of those five people replies that we should call some people from Begladesh.

(It is one of the most terrible dreams that I have ever dreamt)

----------


## papayahed

I dreamt I was at work and a coworker was working on a computer in the label room (they don't have internet access) as I passed by the screen caught my eye. He was posting a poem to this website. I was weirded out but felt more comfortable when he started typing in the info to become a new user.

----------


## chmpman

I dreamt that I was trying on a jump suit and parachute for skydiving but I had no plans to jump. I was just trying them on for the heck of it.

----------


## Pensive

No More Telling because now, nearly all of my dreams are concerned with politics.

----------


## Taliesin

Guns are actually very thought-provoking. 
Especially if they are being aimed to you.
Happened about a month ago. We were taken from our cell to the execution chamber. A depressing thing was, that one of the soldiers was once a friend, a former classmate. We understood that it was the war and so on, and it really wasn't his fault and that you had to pick sides, and so on, but that didn't stop us from berating him - we really wanted to be remembered and we believed that he would remember then. 
There were four people being shot at a time. One of them was also a person who had been a classmate for eleven years.
We knew that one of us had a slim chance of escaping. We didn't hope for anything. We forgot about that chance quite soon.
We had no eyeband. We didn't ask for it. An eyeband is somehow humiliating.
In the execution chamber, we knew that we had exactly five seconds to live. 
It was a terribly interesting experience. 
I didn't have to do anything. A last cigarette would have been a new experience, but any new experiences didn't matter anymore - they were going to be deleted forever after five seconds. That what i did wouldn't change anything anymore, they wouldn't make any difference.
I did not fear death. I liked life. I loved life. But well, all good things must end and when it ends then there is no me to feel the nostalgy. I understood that i had only feared the nostalgy for life not feared death. So, everything was okay.
There was no possibility of escaping. I was going to be bloody shot in two seconds. No difference what i did.
I just thought stoically: well, this is it. Goodbye and thanks for the fish. Fare well
If my hands hadn't been tied, I would have made a peace-sign.


But then i remembered that one of us had a chance of escaping. Then i understood that this was a dream and that i could escape by waking up. 

I woke up. I wonder if i should have. 


I find it kinda funny,
i find it kinda sad,
that the dreams in which i'm dying
are the best I've ever had.

----------


## Pensive

> I find it kinda funny,
> i find it kinda sad,
> that the dreams in which i'm dying
> are the best I've ever had.


What a rhyme!  :Nod:

----------


## Taliesin

It comes from the soundtrack of a (brilliant) movie "Donnie Darko". 
We'd like to suggest the movie to anyone who hasn't seen it.

----------


## Basil

I don't remember whose version is on the Donnie Darko soundtrack, but it was originally by Tears for Fears. The song is called "Mad World."

----------


## papayahed

I dreamed I was at work talking to some coworkers and I felt 2 guys come up behind me, I looked around and thought it was my ex-boss so I continued my conversation with my coworkers. I turned around again and realized it wasn't my ex-boss. The 2 men introduced themselves and told me they were from the Department of Health and Environment and they wanted to tour my plant. I said ok. I started to walk out on the shop floor then realized I needed to put on my steel toe shoes, I told the men to hold on and went to a door, I opened the door and it was my closet - I had the hardest time fnding my shoes but envetually I gave the men a tour. We stopped at a process and they asked me how it was done, I told them and they both looked at each other and shook there heads and said "Oh that's where the problem is occurring". Next thing I know my coworkers and I are waiting at a bus stop/train stop to go to a concert. Some unknown guy, but familiar, comes up and sits on the railing next to me and put his arm around me. The guy I have the hots for walks up, sees this and says "What's this about?" Then the alarm went off.

----------


## Pensive

Strange and interesting Dream! Well, dreams are always weird.

Hey papa, whats your occupation/job/profession? Do you work in something related to Health and Environment?

----------


## papayahed

I'm a Chemical Engineer. I deal with the department of Health and Environment in relation to Air Permits, Waste generation, Storm Water, lots of reports about the chemicals we have on site, etc. They can/have come in to do inspections. They're kinda like the state level EPA.

----------


## papayahed

Last night I had a weird dream (surprise, surprise). I know there's more to it but the only part I remember is that I was in a beauty shop dying Pete Rose's hair.

----------


## papayahed

hmmmmmm... It seems this has become my own personnal dream journal....


anyways last night I had a dream that I was in a pick up truck with a guy and his son (I think it was a friend of mine who is currently having trouble with his 13 year old - but I can't say for sure because I didn't really see faces) anyways we were going to pick up a pizza. The son says the pizza place is on the corner of a street we were pulling up to. We couldn't see it from the direction we were coming from but sure enough as we passed the corner there it was. The man kept driving, the son slightly indignant. We drove a few more blocks and pulled into a strip mall that had another pizza parlor. Ww walked in, we were only get salads at this place then go back to the first pizza joint. The salad bar was set up like a grocery store. While making my salad there was this large (as big as my head) potato/yam/squash looking thing - it seemed slightly obscene. Then I woke up.

----------


## Stanislaw

I had a weird dream the other night, I dreamt that I could speak italien, and could play the accordian. It was really weird, I also had something inthere about csi, it was pretty bizarre.

----------


## Taliesin

So:

We were supposed to have a game of dragon later on that day, but since some people needed to go on a competition (a competition where we should also have been asked to come, but somehow didn't which was kinda drag, but we swallowed it) so i killed time in a cafeteria. I was thinking over something and wasn't eating so the waiter probably thought i had finished and took the plate away (although half of the food was still yet to be eaten) and threw the food away. 
We suddenly recognized it and went protesting. He was sorry but said that if we wanted to finish, we would have to buy another portion. We bought a half-portion and went back eating and we felt that it was unfair.
Well, we started thinking of something, and our gaze somehow wondered to the TV set that was hanged in a corner. 
Now, we understood that the TV set was abnormal and here's why:
The TV-set was actually a box containing a giant lizards' eye. It filled the whole TV-set. It was watching us. And we knew that it was connected to the rest of the lizard, but that it was incorporeal and invisible.
We had to do something about all those eyes that were scattered throughout the city.
We knew that if molten iron was poured on those eyes, everything would be okay since it wouldn't see anymore.
The next thing we remember, we were in a helicopter hovering over urban wasteland where there were about eight smaller manholes and one bigger and in all those manholes were the living eyes of the giant lizard that were watching us. We only had molten iron for only four of those eyes, but we somehow managed to fill all those holes and since the wasteland was a lower area, we filled it with iron.
But then the lizard took corporeal form and the iron shield wasn't strong enough and it broke through. It was a really big one, but we felt that we had succeeded somehow.
Then the lizard swiped us out of the helicopter and we fell into a grassy canyon-like hole and we thought that we would die of the fall, but the edge of the hole was really a really steep stairs and we fell all the way down so it wasn't so bad although we were quite battered.
Don't remember anything after that.

Saving the world isn't easy business.

----------


## Koa

I incredibly remember a dream I had  :Eek: 

I had to go to St. Petersburg but I had to change flight in Riga (Latvia) for some reason... and I was at the airport, supposedly in Riga, but I wasnt sure of where I was and I finally read the signs and posters to guess where I was by the language. 
I think I eventually made it to St. Petersburg... :Nod: 

I hope this is a good omen for a 'project' of mine, although saying it out loud here might spoil it...

----------


## papayahed

I've been having this dream for a couple of nights now. I'm at work sort of and it's like a survivor episode sort of, I've already been kicked off and I'm hanging out at another location. Anyways I'm skateboarding (something I don't know how to do) near a river where there building all kinds of new homes and stuff. Then it becomes way to jumbly for me to describe.

----------


## SleepyWitch

the other night I had a really weirddream...
i was a member of some kind of crew or tribe or clan of weird people who fought evil witches and monsters in a medieval/fantasy world... the clan's leader was Patrick Stewart in a sort of barbarian outfit. we camped in a kind of attic, only it had two stories. i was on the lower one together with lots of weird fantasy warriors and the clan leader and some other folk were on the upper one. there were huge gaps between the planks of the floor though, so you could see through it... there was a crazy witch girl on the same floor as me and somehow i knew she was a traitor and wanted to kill the boss (Patrick). so I stayed up at night pretending to sleep and when the witch girl made to burst through the floor to go to the upper story i attacked her.... 
then the dream skipped ahead and I was the boss/ or another senior member of the clan.. we were in a battle against the foul monster creatures and i could shoot beams of energy out of the palms of my hands to kill them... We were right in the middle of a battle and I was trying to climb a kinda Renaissance style balcony. as I was clutching the rail i happened to look back over my shoulder and saw a deep ravine below me. it broadened at the end and there was a big city in the distance.. it looked like New York or Chicago around the end of the 19th century/ beginning of 20th c. and when I saw it i thought "home". One of the other good witches helped me climb the balcony and said "After this battle is finished, you can return to your own world"...

... *weird* it doesn't make too much sense, especially since I'm not from the U.S. and have never been there, so why should this city be home?
any ideas what this dream might mean????
i think it's got to do with the fact that I'Ve watched _Inuyasha- The Movie_ and read _The Chronicles of Narnia_ recently...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Riesa

Maybe it means that you are obsessed with Patrick Stewart?  :FRlol:  Darn, he never makes it into my dreams.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> I've been having this dream for a couple of nights now. I'm at work sort of and it's like a survivor episode sort of, I've already been kicked off and I'm hanging out at another location. Anyways I'm skateboarding (something I don't know how to do) near a river where there building all kinds of new homes and stuff. Then it becomes way to jumbly for me to describe.


  :FRlol:  Kicked off? Does that mean you're fired?

----------


## myself

i had this dream once where i am sitting on a bench in my school and tis guy that works there is walking around the play groind i am sitting in. ny friends make a joke a about him and i start luaghing. he then comes and askes me to tell him why am i laughing. i keep telling him nothing. then he goes and comes back to talk to me but his "girlfriend" stops him and tells him to come to her. then i realize a spider next to me and it is building a web. then the guy come to talk to me and i tell to leave me alone until i finish watching the spider.

what can this mean?
i have an idea but what do u think, anyone?

----------


## RJbibliophil

I had this dream last night or early this morning that there was this machine making a road in the middle of my property. It just rolled forward slowly on the grass and then there was an asphalt road. It went in the middle of my woods for no reason and I didn't like it.

----------


## Virgil

This is only a joke, but I thought it fit quite well in this thread, and it should serve as a warning to those who take dreams too seriously.





> Dreaming 
> 
> Pat did like he always does, kissing his wife, crawling into bed and falling asleep. Suddenly, he woke to find an elderly man standing in front of his bed. "What the hell are you doing in my bedroom and who are you?" he demanded. "This is not your bedroom," the man replied, "I am Saint Peter, and you are in heaven." 
> 
> "WHAT? Are you saying I'm dead? I don't want to die, I'm too young", cried Pat. "If I'm dead, I want you to send me back!" "It's not that easy", said Saint Peter, "you can only return as a dog or a hen. Pat considered this, and figured being a dog could be too tiring, but a hen probably has a relaxed life. Running around with a rooster can't be that bad. "I want to return as a hen", Pat replied. 
> 
> The next second, he found himself in a chicken run, very nicely feathered. But man, now "he" felt like the rear end was gonna blow. A nearby hen said, "Hey, you must be the new hen on the farm. How is it going?" "Well, it's okay I guess, but it feels like my rear end is gonna blow up." 
> 
> "That's only ovulation. Have you never laid an egg before?" "No, how do I do that?" Pat asked. "Cluck twice, and then you push all you can." Pat clucked twice, pushed and then 'plop', an egg was on the ground. 
> ...



Sorry if that was a little gross. I still have tears of laughter rolling down my face.

----------


## smilingtearz

:FRlol: !! :FRlol: !!!!!!!!!
I always love the jokes he posts!

----------


## Rachy

I dreamt last night that I was at my friend's house and she was being chased by Zorro, who had killed the whole of her family and was back for her, a kind of sequel, n I was trying to find this room that she has in her bathroom that is kind of a hidden door so we could hide and I couldn't find it and she just sat there and didn't seem to care. I could feel him coming up behind me and thats when I forced myself to wake up.

----------


## Green Lady

I once had one of those dreams where you keep jumping perspectives. First I was the "damsel in distress" for lack of a better word whose betrothed had recently been murdered and his gentleman friends were trying to figure out who the murderer was while protecting me. It was sort of set in the victorian era so they were very chivalrous. It was night time and one of the men was watching over me while I slept. I suddenly switched perspectives and was now in the man's point of view but I felt detached like I was viewing a movie through him and his thoughts were the narration. It was trying to figure out who the murderer was, and he had just figured it out. He was thinking "It was him, it was him."

When he said that I was mentally yelling at him, sort of like when you yell at the screen when the person is about to open the door and you know there's a guy with an axe behind it waiting for them. I was just yelling, "Don't say that! People die when they say that in movies!" Just then I felt a presence and the guy whose perspective I was in died and I woke up.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Maybe it means that you are obsessed with Patrick Stewart?


uh? what makes you think that?  :Biggrin:   :Wink:  
well... i _have_ been known to say things like "I saw Patrick Stewart act today. Shoot me, run me over with a car, do whatever you like to me. I don't care anymore, the dream of my life has come true."... but don't you think it's a bit drastic to call that "obsessed"  :Smile:  I've known worse... 
i wouldn't call it an obsesssion.. only a temporary reversal to (pre-)puberty behavioural patterns which _may occassionally_ be triggered by watching his films etc.... 
I hope this, by no means exhaustive but perhaps exhausting, analysis of the difference between the two conditions has been of value 
 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  :

----------


## papayahed

> Kicked off? Does that mean you're fired?



I dunno, I don't think so, it was more like I was in a holding cell...

----------


## Riesa

*SleepyWitch*: Of extreme value to ...umm, someone, I suppose.  :FRlol:  Did you happen to see the episode of Extras with him? He talks about his deep sexy voice, in his deep sexy voice, you'd ask for a sledgehammer to the head after, mayhap.

----------


## papayahed

> uh? what makes you think that?   
> well... i _have_ been known to say things like "I saw Patrick Stewart act today. Shoot me, run me over with a car, do whatever you like to me. I don't care anymore, the dream of my life has come true."... but don't you think it's a bit drastic to call that "obsessed"  I've known worse... 
> i wouldn't call it an obsesssion.. only a temporary reversal to (pre-)puberty behavioural patterns which _may occassionally_ be triggered by watching his films etc.... 
> I hope this, by no means exhaustive but perhaps exhausting, analysis of the difference between the two conditions has been of value 
>     :


You mean this Patrick Stewart?

----------


## papayahed

I just remembered a dream I had last night. Again it has to do with work.. I was walking ouot of my office while another manager was walking in (the guy I'm not to crazy about) but he had his shorts pulled down and a long top on and he had his arms in his shirt with just his hands sticking out - he looked like a tall dwarf. His girlfriend was behind him doing the same thing. Then all of the sudden, that same manager, me, another manager were in an office and the second manager was lounging back on the top of a side table and we were drinking beer.

----------


## Riesa

hmmm. Interesting, what do you think it means? lots of contradictions, especially the 'tall dwarf' part.  :Wink: 

The last part sounds okay, maybe it's like imagining someone in their underwear to cure stage fright, and now that you've seen them looking silly, you feel like you can hang out and have a pint or two? 

and Here's another picture for SleepyWitch, not that I didn't enjoy the search.

I think this is right before Papaya's picture was taken

----------


## SleepyWitch

> You mean this Patrick Stewart?


nope, I meant the one with more clothes on  :FRlol:

----------


## Themis

I know the last portion of the dream today revolved around a cow and a tractor. And I was there too, counting them and thinking about the law. Mostly saying things like "This paragraph applies" and , now that I think about it, really stupid things too. Sometime in the dream I was discussing the difference betweent intention and negligence (and still dreaming about cows!)
And, of course, making the wonderful comment that is just disturbing me a little for its silliness with that I woke up: "If there are six farmers, then they must all be jurors - if they're not into agriculture, that is."

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I know the last portion of the dream today revolved around a cow and a tractor. And I was there too, counting them and thinking about the law. Mostly saying things like "This paragraph applies" and , now that I think about it, really stupid things too. Sometime in the dream I was discussing the difference betweent intention and negligence (and still dreaming about cows!)
> And, of course, making the wonderful comment that is just disturbing me a little for its silliness with that I woke up: "If there are six farmers, then they must all be jurors - if they're not into agriculture, that is."


are you studying Law by any chance? i seem to remember you're from Germany or somewhere around here (no offence if you're not).. well, if it's German law you're studying I can see why you end up having dreams like that

on the subject of cows, here's some pics of my fave type of cows... sorry i know it's slightly off-topic, but they're just too cute.

----------


## Themis

Somewhere around, oh dear.  :Wink:  I am from Austria. Vienna to be precise and therefore studying Austrian law. But it's similiar to German law.

As for the cows, you are right - they _are_ cute!

----------


## papayahed

Last night I dreamt that I was going out running and it was cold so i had my hat and gloves and was pretty bundled up. As I was leaving my house I realized my hands were really warm, that's when I noticed I was holding a bowl of soup so I had to turn back home because I can't run with a bowl of soup. That's all I remember but I know there was more.

----------


## smilingtearz

somedays back... i dreamt of a giant octopus... sitting on my window and peeping in... i mean this is probably sounding funny... but the dream was scary, and my mum was sleeping in the same room, in the dream... and i was trying to pull the curtains so that the octopus wouldn't see my mum... it so resembled Beer good's avtar..

----------


## woeful painter

:Cold:  That's scary....

----------


## AimusSage

Did it perhaps have something to do with H.P Lovecraft's Cthulhu?

----------


## smilingtearz

> Did it perhaps have something to do with H.P Lovecraft's Cthulhu?


never read it...

i've been getting these series of scary dreams lately... i told my mum... but she just said pray before you go to sleep... but that's one thing i always do before going to sleep!

yesterday night it was about an earthquake... and i was trying to save my sister... i had to leave my dad behind.. something within me was telling me not to..
My mum was not there in the dream at all..
when i came back, the wall had broken off and fallen right where i left my dad..
I sat up crying and went to my parents room and kissed my dad...
The worst part is that i remember these dreams.. the details.. it's horrible!

----------


## papayahed

Last night I dreamed I was in a house in my old neighborhood. It was dusk and a group of men came up to the door. They wanted to come in but I wouldn't let them, the other people in the house and I went upstairs, one of the people was a chick on TV - I don't remember her name. Anyways, I walked back downstairs and their was a guy standing in the living room getting ready to leave. I asked him what he was doing and he said leaving. I didn't go downstairs but I knew the men who were trying to get in were in the basement running a crap game. Anyways the man left, as he was leaving my dog ran out of the house. My dog ran over to the neighbors and I got worried because my dog hated kids and she was over sniffing the kids. I went over to the neighbors and my dog was now a german shepard (she was a Lhasa Apso). I called her and she put her head on her paws. Then the alarm went off.

----------


## AimusSage

> never read it...
> 
> i've been getting these series of scary dreams lately... i told my mum... but she just said pray before you go to sleep... but that's one thing i always do before going to sleep!
> 
> yesterday night it was about an earthquake... and i was trying to save my sister... i had to leave my dad behind.. something within me was telling me not to..
> My mum was not there in the dream at all..
> when i came back, the wall had broken off and fallen right where i left my dad..
> I sat up crying and went to my parents room and kissed my dad...
> The worst part is that i remember these dreams.. the details.. it's horrible!


You should look up what these dreams mean, maybe your subconsious is trying to send your consious a message about something.

----------


## smilingtearz

don't say that!
the last thing i want to witness in reality is an earthquake or a giant octopus!!

----------


## AimusSage

Obviously it doesn't have a literal meaning!  :Smile:  Maybe it's just some subconsious worries or fears, they don't have to be real, could just as well be imaginary fears and worries, with no basis in reality.

----------


## ShoutGrace

> with no basis in reality


Wouldn't be a long shot with that one . . .  :FRlol:

----------


## papayahed

Last Night I dreamed that I went to a customer's shop (a customer from my old company). They were doing the yearly changing of the pistons and it was a big deal (that isn't something that that or any other company does). They give out prizes, it's like a big party really. Anyways my friend that did something crappy was also there. She kept winning prizes. They gave us all door prizes but a manager was coming around to the tables, when they got to my table they took away my prize and I was left with a sheet of paper. Then we met these 3 ladies, they seemed very nice. Then i was driving around my grandma's neighbor hood in a van/car and wound up in a parking lot. This guy was there and he seemed familiar, we were chatting then after a bit we were making out. He was kind of a hippie gy - generally not the type I go for. anyways a few minutes into it I hear a car pull up. The door slams and a lady says "What are you doing with my husband?" I turn and it's the three ladies from the party. I tried to explain that I didn't know this guy was married and he didn't have a ring on but they were still mad at me. The guy started walking off and the wife followed him.

----------


## Taliesin

First there was....dishonour.
Really, we don't know if it came first in time but it came first in meaning and intenseness.
There were three nobles, brothers in one house. One was middle-aged and could stare out of the window but there was something wrong about his smile and people were afraid of that window. 
The second brother was younger, in his late twenties. He watched out of the edge of the window with one eye. It was hard to tell who seemed more wrong, he or his older brother.
And then there was the youngest brother, in his late teens. He had to keep in the shadows, away from the window. We do not know whether dishonour came from looking out of that window or if it was the reason why he couldn't watch out of the window.
The youngest brother was us.
We were a member of some small team, in some very strange championship. Each team had to put up a champion for every contest. 19th century. Fantasy. 
The championship took place in many small coliseums, so small that you could jump across one in one good leap. The two competing teams watched from sides. 
The coliseum floor was all ice. The air was grey, damp and cold. Only one of the teams could go to the next round, to the next coliseum. There was nothing for the other team.
Despite of being the dishonoured one, we were still a good skater. A bloody good skater and the first contest was skating race. We remember winning it. We remember cold looks from the judges who knew that we were a dishonoured person. There was ink on the ice and in the area where the rest of the teams were. Everyone was silent. Everyone was in the tones of dim blue.
We remember being advised to rest. We remember playing a game of chess. All the pieces on that board were black and so it ended up that we missed a few pieces. We took out our dice from our rucksack and put them on the board as pawns. There was ink on them. We don't remember the result of the game, only cold stares that disapproved the dirtyness and the ink.
So one of our friends had trouble with her computer and called us to repair it or to recieve some files or something. We did. We remember swimming in a cool ocean in the night away from the beach, in a little isolated place for us and my friends. There was peace and colour and warmness and no ink. The night was full of power and sensual beauty. Then it ended. 
We remember being called back to that championship. We remember train station and trains covered in snow with thin lines of fallen ink on sides.
We remember running heavily and desperately and just arriving, on time, to see how a competitor of our team performed in ice dancing. He was a friend. We don't remember seeing him afterwards.
There were three goes for both teams in that ice dancing. Our team had the last chance left and we persuaded to be let to dance and compete despite being out of breath and having a small headache. 
They let us. The music was a mix of estonian folk and metal but not the music of any known band. Our dance had anger inside, there were no fancy slides in it. It began with stamping our skated feet against the ice (ink came out) so that little sharp particles of ice flew into the audience and at us. The dance was like something shamans use to go into trance. 
We are not sure whether we had a rapier in our right hand or if the only blades we had were on our feet. There was little actual violence really, no blood but the one that comes to your throat when you have run or swom or skied or skated much too longer than you can, the blood of endurance races that are too demanding for everybody, but there was violence in the ice, the disapproving cold eyes of the unseen judges, the ink, the colourlessness, the silence, the cruelness of the competition, the dishonour.
We don't know if we lost or not, but we didn't win. We saw the other team leaving through the winners door to the next coliseum when our dance was halfway through. 
We don't think there were any other doors. There was just a cold inky suggestion in the paleness of the loss. 
"What are you waiting for? You lost. There is no door for you. Can't you take a guess what you should do? For the sake of the honour you lost a long time ago and now?"


We don't remember anything after that.


Who was that man/boy whose body and mind we inhabited for one dream? It was not like us. Some 19th century young dishonoured noble who is bloody good with skates, rapier and computers. But not us. Somebody else. Somebody from that world of ink and coldness and bloodless violence of sport. Somebody who could probably survive there. We know that we couldn't. 
Strange.

----------


## papayahed

I had a dream that I was on the set of the "Three's company" TV show reunion. I was sitting there with John ritter and Joyce Dewitt. I don't remember talking about anything. I woke up and when I fell back asleep I dreamt I was in the ""Starsky and Hutch" car and the one guy was driving. I think I've gotten my 70's fix for the week.

----------


## Pensive

I dreamt of dream, a dreamy dream, about a dreamy dream who dreamt. Oh yeah, I dreamt that a Lion is passing through my bedroom window. Strange...

----------


## amanda_isabel

haven't had any dreams lately (or more scientifically, it's too deep a sleep to actually see it.) but the last one i had was our director saying something about me at our theater but i couldn't clearly get it... i think she was saying something about me being dedicated or something, but i do remember dreaming of trying to hide my smile when i heard it.

----------


## AimusSage

I dreamt we won the world cup!  :Biggrin: 

The funny thing is that I've actually dreamt it twice now! If only that dream came true  :Smile:

----------


## thevintagepiper

I had a very bad dream this weekend....I went to a Highland Games to compete solo on the bagpipes, and my instructor picked me up late.....we got there right before my scheduled time, and then someone caught on fire (weird, I know) and we all had to leave! When everyone finally got back it was past my time. The judge was kind and said I could pipe anyway. 
"I haven't tuned yet," I said (for that is a HUGE deal in piping)

"Whatever," he said. So I was freaking out and I messed up and didn't win anything in all three tunes  :Frown: 

When I woke up I believed it at first and was worried because I have a competition on Saturday. Therefore, I've been terribly jittery all day.

----------


## mono

Last night I had a very odd dream of a young woman speaking to me frantically, but who only knew small fragments of English; now and then, she would proceed on tangents, talking in a language I did not recognize nor understand. Obviously she spoke of something very distressing, and I cannot remember what English fragments she said, but she seemed rather panicked, though we rested easily in a comfortable room.
Surprisingly, I remained very calm, and never spoke (as, oddly, I very, very seldom speak in my dreams), but listened attentively, desiring to help somehow, but particularly by listening (sometimes the best therapy that others require).

----------


## WhimsySA

The night before last I had the wierdest dream ever, it was nothing special, it was just wierd! I'll tell you what happened in it now:

We were staying in a house that had a large river that ran in front of it. My cousin had come with us (we were obviously on holiday). It was freeeeeeeeeezing cold, I know because we were all dressed up warmly! The house was near the Drakensberg Mountains which made it even colder because they had snow on them! As I looked over the river at the beautifull mountains, wishing I could go and ski on them, my cousin tugged on my arm and said to me, "Jade, I want a lilly pad!" she was looking up at me with pleading eyes so I looked for a lilly pad close to the water's edge (this is wierd because lillys only grow in almost stagnant water.). I found a little lilly pad near the edge so I picked it and held it out for her to take and guess what she said to me. Yep you guessed it, "That one is too small, please could you get a bigger one for me?" Now like I said before it was freeeeeeeeezing cold and all the bigger lilly pads were way in the middle of the river! So I crouched down and leaned in as far as I could and ...

I suddenly woke to the sound of a kettle boiling and the sea roaring in the distance!

Wierd hey!

----------


## Madhuri

these days I sleep soundly and dont have many dreams, but often I have had dreams that in some way or the other were reflected in daily routine, where I would suddenly feel that the whole situation or circumstance I have seen or felt before, as if I am very familiar with that particular surrounding.

----------


## mono

I meant to post in this thread earlier of a dream I had the other night.
For some reason, there always seems this unproven myth that one cannot read things while dreaming, but, in my dream, I remember reading some kind of book, and I could distinguish certain letters, words, and phrases. Out of all of the contents of the book, however, I could only distinguish the words 'summum bonum' (Latin for 'highest good') often toward the middle of each page. Strangely, whenever I looked away from the book, my vision would get very hazy and unclear, making me feel dizzy; I could only focus on the book held in my hands, making out only those words.
Weird, eh?  :Brow:

----------


## Pensive

Oh my Gosh, I saw a dream similar to this a few months ago. It was that I went to a shop and there I bought a book and when I reached home, I started to read the book and then I was saying (in dream) what a lovely book it was but then when I tried to look at the words, my vision got hazy and I could see nothing.

----------


## caesar

I just made a list of dreams that have recurred to me:

1. Falling into a dark deep pit but conscious that nothings going to happen, because its only a dream.

2. Leaping great distances from building to building (1 & 2 are sometimes mixed-up)

3. Fighting on the streets - Im almost invincible. I just chop my opponents to pieces with a sword but Ive never used a gun. I've been killed a few times and even buried.

4. People or animal/s are chasing me. Initially Im scared and run for my life, but I realize that they cant catch me, so I start taunting them. I really love dreams of this type. They are full of adventure. Ive been to mysterious places, ancient palaces & castles, jungles, huge monuments, secret science laboratories, great hotels; and also, Ive, sometimes, met famous people from the past and the present. Normally there are plenty of hiding places like secret tunnels, where I take refuge from my pursuers from time to time.

----------


## papayahed

Last night were some weird ones. I was at a house, it was like a communal house looking for something. I told this guy he had to go to my mom's house to pick something up, I kinda knew he would like my mom. Later on he texted messaged me to say that he liked my mom. Then we were at a outdoor ampitheatre but it was like dinner theatre and the White Stripes were giving a concert. Then there was a conga line.

----------


## mono

Last night, I had a rather creepy dream, but also very clear, which distinguished it so well.
Though I will not go into gruesome details, the dream involved a bow-and-arrow, a little accident, and my requirement to go to a hospital immediately. Somehow, all of it occurred in a house where I have never seen, and a married couple, who I presume lived there, told me they would take me to the hospital, for my obvious inability to drive; first, however, they said one had to shower and the other had to cut the front-lawn grass. I felt frustrated, said nothing, and waited.
For what time seemed endless, as I nearly bled myself to shock, and even felt light-headed and dizzy, I merely decided to walk to the hospital. I had no idea of the location of a hospital, and walked around a neighborhood I have never seen, but kept walking anyway, receiving odd remarks, gasps, and avoidance from others as I passed weakly.

Strange, strange, strange.  :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

A bow and arrow? My apologies if I was involved...

----------


## Idril

I'm a ridiculously prolific dreamer, I couldn't even begin to count the number of dreams I have each night, mostly because I wake up, on an average, every hour or so during the night.  :Rolleyes:  It's hell on the body and mind but it makes for some great dreams...or I guess I should say it helps me _remember_ my great dreams. My dreams tend to be emotionally intense and vivid and when I'm taking certain medications, like Inderal, they become even more so, to the point where I usually decide I'm better off not taking the medicine.  :Tongue:  

I do have a couple recurring themes, houses is one, either I'm in a house that looks tiny or rundown but once inside it has all these hidden, beautiful and grand rooms that just go on forever or I'm in a house that I know but I'm not supposed to be in, like the house I grew up in or my childhood best friend's house and I'm there 'on the sly', hoping that the current residents won't discover I'm there. 

The other recurring theme I have is celebrities, I have the most awesome, bizarre, random dreams about the most bizarre, random celebrities. I would be here all day if I mentioned even just the funniest ones, like the one where Rob Lowe was shrinking or Elijah Wood was wearing a dress or the time I was making out with Jesse Ventura but I will mention the last one I had which was last night, I was in a...I don't know where I was, something to do with my work, which is childcare and I ran into Tommy Stinson from the Replacements, a great alternative band from Minneapolis during the 80's. I loved Tommy Stinson when I was in my early 20's, absolutely _loved_ him and I was so thrilled and utterly stunned to meet him there and I was so frustrated because the people I was with had no idea who he was and couldn't possibly unterstand just how awesome this was for me, they just kept looking at me like I was nuts. We were in this...I don't know what it was, maybe a convention hall for child care providers or something and he was being outrageous and obnoxious and I was trying to explain it was ok because he was *Tommy Stinson* but they weren't buying it...but finally, I ran into a friend who I've known since I was 3 and was well aquainted with my 'Tommy Stinson' phase and she was suitably pleased for me and then it morphed into this really odd travel/escape thing completely unrelated to rock gods of the 80's but I was content because someone finally acknowledged how awesome it all was for me.  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

> A bow and arrow? My apologies if I was involved...


Not that I know of, RobinHood, but I appreciate your apologies!  :FRlol: 



> My dreams tend to be emotionally intense and vivid and when I'm taking certain medications, like Inderal, they become even more so, to the point where I usually decide I'm better off not taking the medicine.


Wow, I have never heard of that side-effect to Inderal, nor to any beta-blocker, for that matter, until researching it in my drug book. Very, very strange, but at least I learned something!  :Biggrin: 
Hopefully, however, if the altered dreams bother you too much, you can get switched to a different medication, if required for any health conditions.

----------


## Idril

> Wow, I have never heard of that side-effect to Inderal, nor to any beta-blocker, for that matter, until researching it in my drug book. Very, very strange, but at least I learned something! 
> Hopefully, however, if the altered dreams bother you too much, you can get switched to a different medication, if required for any health conditions.


I remember my doctor telling me about this side-effect when he first prescribed the medicine, he was trying to explain what the dreams may be like and he finally said, "You'll know it if it happens, they'll be no doubt." and that is very true. I have Mitral Valve Prolapse, that's why I take it and when I start having those dreams, I get even less sleep than normal and lack of sleep...well...more than usual...is a consistant trigger for the MVP symptoms for me so I usually figure I'm better off just not taking it. I can tolerate it for awhile so if I'm having a particularly difficult time with the symptoms, I take it for a couple weeks and then quit. I'd rather deal with a few heart palpatations and adrenaline rushes than those dreams.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Taliesin

We remember a fragment of a dream where somebody from this forum was talking to us. Perhaps it was an interview.

He/She: So, Tal, where do you think the best music schools are?
Us: In Hell.
He/She: Wy do you think so?
Us: Why, there are so many musical instruments down there! Look! 
He/she: That's rather tasteless, don't you think?
Us: Yes

----------


## Pensive

Last night, I dreamt that I was in Italy, attending an Italian music concert!

----------


## caesar

> I'm a ridiculously prolific dreamer, I couldn't even begin to count the number of dreams I have each night, mostly because I wake up, on an average, every hour or so during the night.  It's hell on the body and mind but it makes for some great dreams...or I guess I should say it helps me _remember_ my great dreams. My dreams tend to be emotionally intense and vivid and when I'm taking certain medications, like Inderal, they become even more so, to the point where I usually decide I'm better off not taking the medicine.  
> 
> I do have a couple recurring themes, houses is one, either I'm in a house that looks tiny or rundown but once inside it has all these hidden, beautiful and grand rooms that just go on forever or I'm in a house that I know but I'm not supposed to be in, like the house I grew up in or my childhood best friend's house and I'm there 'on the sly', hoping that the current residents won't discover I'm there.


Hey Idril, your recurring dream seems quite similar to mine. Take a look at my list of recurring dreams - it's in the 414th post in page 28. Even I'm a very light sleeper. Even the slightest noise will awaken me. And, I also tend to wake up almost every half an hour. Just wanted to say glad to meet you. I may be having a similar problem. But I hate to consult a psychiatrist or even to think that I have a problem.  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

> Hey Idril, your recurring dream seems quite similar to mine. Take a look at my list of recurring dreams - it's in the 414th post in page 28. Even I'm a very light sleeper. Even the slightest noise will awaken me. And, I also tend to wake up almost every half an hour. Just wanted to say glad to meet you. I may be having a similar problem. But I hate to consult a psychiatrist or even to think that I have a problem.


It took me a long time to really deal with the problem medically and even then, nothing really seems to help in any signficant way. I would start with a medical doctor first and then if they think a pyschiatrist is necessary, they'll refer you. It's really a game of hit or miss when dealing with sleeping problems, I've tried all kinds of medications from anti-depressants and anti-anxiety medications to muscle relaxants to good old fashion sleeping pills and things usually work for awhile but eventually I end up in the same pattern of waking up every hour but maybe you'll have better luck, it's worth a try.

I had a great celebrity dream the other night, I was offering myself as a surrogate mother for Felicity Hoffman and Ben Affleck.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## TEND

Two nights ago I had an odd dream, that I can't recall in all it's detail but, the main part was some crazy woman in a blue or green summer dress was trying to get into my house, and I would not let her in. At first, I was sitting in my living room reading and there was a knock and this wild looking woman with unkempt hair and a dress that I can vividly remember every detail about except the colour was standing there and I don't remember what was said between us, but we were arguing, but basically she wanted into my house and I wouldn't let her, no violence broke out, but eventually I shut the door and went back to what I was doing. No sooner had I sat down that she had begun knocking again, this process repeated three or four times, when I shut her out and ignored the knocking, I went to the kitchen, and she was standing, staring through the window at me (Scared the hell outta me). So I went into my basement, where I knew there was no way she could see which room I was in, so I crept along into my room, and I was crouching behind my bed sort of using it as cover, and watching the small basement window I have and I saw the lady walking and stop directly at my window, and I can't really describe it, but she sort of descended, so when I could just see her feet through the window, slowly I could see her knees, than her waist, than her chest, than her face with the creepiest smile and just staring at me, not with contempt or hate, but just a blank stare, and eventually her head vanished and I woke up. The way she descended was so weird, because my window is about 4 inches off the ground, and the whole window is about a foot tall, the only way that could have worked was if she fell right through the Earth. Anyways thats one of the weirdest dreams I've had in a while, and I woke up quite frightened, and for two days, I"ve had this picture of this woman stuck in my mind.

Just thought I'd share..... :Biggrin:  Please comment if you would like, as I"m so confused as of right now, it was a very interesting dream though.

----------


## Shalot

I had this dream a few months ago but it disturbed me quite a bit:

I was staying at my mother's house for some unknown reason. The weird thing is that the house in the dream was not my mother's house in my real, waking life. In fact, this house from my dream was just that. I've never been there before in real life (never even seen it or thought about till this dream) but I knew that it was my mother's house the way you just kind of know things in dreams. 

Anyway, my youngest brother was there and he was showing me my bedroom and he turned back the covers and told me that they were having a bug problem. And then this big spider crawled out of the sheets and started hopping around like a grasshopper or something but it _was_  a spider. It was big and black and it was hopping really fast. Then it hopped out of sight. Then the spider came hopping back carrying a biscuit with two of it's legs. And I said "that is a strong spider" and I got a kitchen steak knife and started stabbing at it. 

I stabbed it a few times and it started morphing and it turned into a wolf and then I stabbed it some more and it kept morphing and it finally morphed into a deer right about the time it died. And I felt really bad about that.

----------


## SleepyWitch

"Last night I had the strangest dream"  :FRlol:  "
First, I was at a party and Anthony Hopkins was there and I said something stupid like "Hi Tony, how are you?". He didn't know me and didn't seem to like being called Tony  :Smile:  (have I mentioned I love Anthony Hopkins? almost as much as Patrick Stewart  :Wink: , bahhhawuahhh woohooo Toooooony :Bawling:  )
Then all of a sudden, I was in a building that looked like a mixture of an old library (18th c?) and a warehouse/ food court (?) at Harrods. It apparently belonged to a wealthy guy. They kept lots of pricy food and other items there but were clearing it and drawing up an inventory of the things they had sold.
The owner also had a son who was about 9 and looked just like him (black hair, slim, long nose, straight features). Both were dressed in a black suit and white shirt.
Some friends, whose faces I couldn't see, and me worked for them and the father supervised us. He said that I was doing good and keep going. 
Then I woke up.
???????

----------


## papayahed

This one was a duezy.

I was in like a circus tent and I was looking at what seemd like a cross between an opera box and a crows nest. There were two people in the box but they had masks on. There was a group of us and we wlaked out of the tentand were were on a school campus of sorts. Then these monkey faced people appeared and my group kind of hid in an area of the campus because we knew they were looking for us and wanted to capture us. It was nightime so we all went to bed and in my dream I dreamed I was lying there and a good friend of mine appeared in a cot perpindicular to mine and started talking in a very serious voice. It seemed important but I couldn't make out what he was saying cause other people were talking then my alarm went off and I almost fell out of bed because I was sleeping on the very edge.

----------


## ElissaDido

Last night, I dreamt that there was this annoying brat whom I glared at to keep her from bothering me. Not long afterwards, she brought her brother. I also glared at the kid but then he started screaming that I hurt him. I sneered and said that he was attempting to rob me. I have no idea how that dream end. O.O

----------


## Nightshade

I had a whole series of odd dreams last night ... I know its being ill, but I dreamsed I saw these 2 friends of mine who I have heard from in ages ( and theyve never met so I dont know why I dreamed of them at the same time and then I get up this morning and I have 2 new emails one from each. And it turns out Im seeing both of them this summer!  :Banana:  I love when good things in dreams come true  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I had a whole series of odd dreams last night ... I know its being ill, but I dreamsed I saw these 2 friends of mine who I have heard from in ages ( and theyve never met so I dont know why I dreamed of them at the same time and then I get up this morning and I have 2 new emails one from each. And it turns out Im seeing both of them this summer!  I love when good things in dreams come true


you're scaring me  :Eek:  ladies and gentleman let me present Nightshade the famous clairvoyant!

when i was in primary school, i once dreamt that a boy from my class had a crush on our teacher. the next day we went to the zoo and that same boy plucked some flowers from a a flower bed there and gave them to the teacher!

----------


## Madhuri

Last night I dreamt that I was with my colleagues and I had started drinking (I don't drink), this group of guys gave me some whisky (sp?) and after drinking it I felt guilty and that what will my parents think of me when they know about this. A small dream.

It maybe because we are going on a trip and all the guys are planning on what drinks they will take, and they were telling me who drinks how much and all. And also that if I sleep with my mouth open they may pour some drink  :Rolleyes:  Probably, this talk had some effect on my dream.

----------


## Pensive

Okay, here is what I dreamt:

I am in _Taiz Gaam_ (it's a name of a train), and it's driving very fast. The train is passing over a bridge on River Indus. There is this woman who has a very little baby in her hands. She holds him out from the window as a game but then the little one falls down. As I see it all, I jump out from the window into the river - and the dream ends.

Oh there are many things in it that I found strange, but that's what my dreams are always like! You see there was Air Conditioner in the train but how can windows be open if it was there? And windows can't be big enough to let me out. They might be big enough for the baby, but not for me!

----------


## the silent x

i had a dream where the earth was gradually falling apart. the core of hte earth split and had sent a huge heatwave throught the entire world. the on the news channels, they said earth had ten yeras to live, at a certain time, electricity wouldn't work anymore because it was so hot, then out eyesight would become distorted and untrustworthy, then our hearing as well, there was no way to escape it, we were doomed and we shoul dmake the most of the next ten torturous years.

----------


## papayahed

Last night I dreamt that I was turning on my computer and it was making a different noise during start up. I woke up and it was actually my alarm clock.

----------


## papayahed

I dreamt my ice cube bin was overflowing. I know it was a dream because yesterday afternoon I opened the freezer to get some ice and it was almost empty and I was surprised.

----------


## Pensive

I dreamt being in Finland...

----------


## Dori

When I was reading _The Agony and the Ecstasy_ (Irving Stone), I dreamt of reading. It was the wierdest thing --- dreaming about pages of text...I had dreamt about nothing but pages of text for three nights in a row! 

I have a twin brother and, if I remember correctly, we told each other about a dream we had once and they turned out nearly identical! 

However, most of the time, I forget my dreams. I probably should keep a journal or something.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

The scariest dream I've ever had was being swallowed by the sea. I had it about a month after we moved from San Diego to where I live now. I was on the beach standing on my surfboard....it seemed nice and everything, but as I was sitting on my board on the ocean, it flipped me and pulled me down...it was so scary...and I love the ocean, but it just wanted me to die or whatever.

One of the weirdest dreams was off my crush telling me he was actually 55 and not 20. It was so weird...I woke up and was like, "ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!" :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

Had perhaps the most unusual nightmare in the morning. Lizards jumping upon a family member and when I woke up I came across two real lizards right on the wall facing me! That's weird.  :Frown:

----------


## Lily Adams

> Had perhaps the most unusual nightmare in the morning. Lizards jumping upon a family member and when I woke up I came across two real lizards right on the wall facing me! That's weird.


Whoah!  :Eek2: 

I had a dream last night I was in a book store and there were people camping out to get the 7th Harry Potter book. Which definitely isn't too far from the truth. I'm not even into Harry Potter! I just keeping seeing it everywhere. TV, internet...

----------


## Bakiryu

I never dream. Weird. I do tend to have very poetic nightmares thought.....

----------


## Debrasue

When I have computer problems or a program I need to learn/deal with....this is weird...I dream in code....until the problem's solved....like a cyber Sherlock Holmes mystery...LOL! Kinda fun actually...

----------


## Domer121

I had the weirdest dream the night before last,,,, I dreamt that I woke up late at night as for some reason ran down the street with just a shirt on and at the end of my street stood Mikhail Baryshinikov!!! It was an odd one... :Blush:

----------


## Pensive

> Whoah!


Yes, I know it's weird but I think probably it has got something to do with sixth sense or something like that... Perhaps I sensed them or perhaps it was a coincidence... There are a lot of lizards found where I live, and I have always been horrified of them...

----------


## Lily Adams

Hahahaha. Again, that is so weird.
 
I don't remember my dreams much, (Maybe because I hardly get enough sleep?) but maybe I'll remember my dream that I might have in a couple hours. *yawn* Off to bed...

----------


## Lily Adams

I had this dream last night (Yay, I remember!) where people were trying to drown me and if I was to live I had to answer a math problem. It was, "What is the average of 63 and 33?" Luckily I had my calculator watch, (and it was working, which doesn't make sense becuase I was in the water) which I guess I didn't really need for that simple of a problem. But someone was trying to tirck me by saying I had to divide by 12 instead of 2.  :FRlol:  

Whoever it was was also trying to drown Tor Johnson, (Grah! Too many Ed Wood movies!) and my friend. I think. They were drowning a whole slew of people.

That is one weird dream.  :FRlol:

----------


## papayahed

I dreamt Darth Vadar was looking for me and I was trying to avoid him, then I realized I could be invisible. I was worried that he would be able to see me anyways, you know that whole force thing but he couldn't.

----------


## LadyWentworth

The last dream I can remember was a few days ago. I dreamt that there was this terribly cold weather with LOTS of snow!!! Kind of like it used to be around here. Then I realized when I woke up that I had my fan on, and I was kind of cold from that. So, I don't know if that helped me to get those thoughts into my head at all! 

A dream I've always liked was when a friend of a brother of mine dreamt about Ken Burns' Civil War. This happened when it was first shown on TV. He dreamt that all of the battle names were coming towards him (kind of like the credits for "Superman"). While that was happening, in the backgraound there were sounds of cannons and the battles were taking place at the same time. Dramatic!

----------


## Demian

I think one of the most curious things about dreams is how they evoke such powerful emotions over the oddest set of circumstances. When I was a child I remember having a dream about a long friendship I had with a sad circus clown. I remember him sitting me down at the end of the dream telling me that he would have to leave town soon and would never see me again. I awoke with the deepest sense of loss and regret over that--ah, clown. I also remember having a dream in which I awoke one morning to find that my mother had turned into Aunt Jemima. I pointed this out to her and she went to look at herself in the mirror. When she returned there was a frightening look of dread on her face with the realization that the whole Universe had seemed to suddenly go askew. Then I woke up with a startling sense of fear. I was afraid of Aunt Jemima.

----------


## Madhuri

Last night I dreamt of someone getting married from litnet. I don't remember the details, just that the person was someone from litnet and that both of them were from different countries.  :Biggrin: 

See this is what happens when one is on litnet all the time, it's there in the dreams too  :Rolleyes:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Lily Adams

The night before last I had a dream I met Andy Warhol except he looked like Wes Anderson wearing blue sunglasses.

And then last night I had a dream my friend and I were running around beating up zombies in a video-game like fashion. They took over the Earth, so I don't see why we didn't submit. I mean, I think it'd be pretty cool to be a zombie. Just in time for Halloween, though, huh?  :Tongue:

----------


## Shalot

I actually had my first litnet dream. the problem is that I couldn't post about it when it happened and now I have completely forgotten who it was about - all I remember is that I finally did have a dream about lit net. I guess that means that it has become a major part of my life. hmmm.....

----------


## papayahed

I had a dream a few nights ago. For some reason somebody lead me onto an enclosed porched and tied me to a chair. Thoe porch had a tiled floor and part of it was caved in and there was a drain close to the cave in. Then a lrge black rat ran across the porch, then the rat climbed up the chair and was smelling me and I woke up.

----------


## Shalot

Lately I have been having these horrible disturbed dreams. Nothing really happens in them except that I seem to move from one horrible situation to another. In the dreams I find myself with a face rash. One night, I had red peeling blisters all over my face and was trying to function as normal, but people kept asking me what was wrong with my face. And last night, my face was covered in some kind of red freckeled rash. And then I would just find myself in bad places, or doing things I hate or nothing would go right and I woke up both days with this overall bad feeling.

----------


## Pensive

I captured a _jinn[_ in a bottle but then somebody opened that bottle and the _jinn_ vanished away.

----------


## SleepyWitch

I haven't had any dreams (that I can remember) for a long time  :Frown:  I like dreams. why can't I remember any?  :Bawling:

----------


## Dori

> I haven't had any dreams (that I can remember) for a long time  I like dreams. why can't I remember any?


I was in the same situation. Now, everytime I wake up I usually try (almost effortlessly) to fall back asleep for a half an hour or so. I usually have a short dream in those thirty minutes or resume the dream that I just woke up from. I usually remember it after that. 

I'm currently enrolled in a psychology class. We are now studying sleep and dreams which is very enlightening and, despite the teacher, interesting. I learned that we could have up to five dreams a night! I think most (80%) dreams take place in REM (rapid eye movement) sleep. Two nights ago I could have swore I had two dreams, but I could only remember one. 

The most vivid dreams that I can recall are all nightmares, unfortunately. Or they are sad, such as the dread I had last night. My cat died in my dream (or nightmare, rather).

----------


## papayahed

Last night I dreamed I was at some place like a mall/resort type place and I parked my car in somebodies dining room. They were slightly upset with me but i apologized profusely and they seemed ok with it. Then I was packing up to leave the owners of the dining room were helping me and we were all buddies. Then all of the sudden I got a phone call from a guy at work saying he didn't have coverage for the following day and that I should call _________, which is the screen name of a person on another website where I hang out.

----------


## Niamh

Does anyone know what running in a dream means?

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I was in the same situation. Now, everytime I wake up I usually try (almost effortlessly) to fall back asleep for a half an hour or so. I usually have a short dream in those thirty minutes or resume the dream that I just woke up from. I usually remember it after that.


thanks Dori  :Smile:  I usually spend half an hour lazying around in bed between the time I wake up and get up. but I don't normally manage to go back to sleep, I'll just doze a bit.

----------


## SleepyWitch

oh my, I had my first litnet dream the other night.
I dreamt I was taking a walk with Countess! there was a river with funny rocks at its bank. they were greyish purple with glittery pink, green and yellow lines and Countess wanted to have a piece of those rocks, but they were made from styrofoam. then she talked very enthusiastically about Byron and her recent poem about him, which I have read but not commented on  :Blush:  a unicorn jumped across the river and I felt kinda guilty for not commenting  :Smile:

----------


## Countess

Sleepy, what a great dream, and in color! Finally we have met, and over psychedelic river rocks no less. (-: I suppose those rocks are my words, which appear all shiny and pretty on the surface, but are really worthless nuggets that disintigrate in the eternal river, and the unicorn represents my hope of ever becoming a real writer. You really don't have a high opinion of me, do you?  :FRlol:  

But I jest. 

The dream is about you, and I represent something in your psyche much like the rocks and unicorn (probably your insanity, lol). Seriously, you're the only one who can decipher meaning - is it the peace of your imagination, the insubstantial ether of capricious fantasy? The colored rocks, the unicorn - they all sound wonderfully romantic. 

Or did you drink laudenum before bed again?

PS: Don't feel bad; no one has commented on that poem because (I suspect) no one understands it. But it makes perfectly good sense to me - then again, insane people usually understand their insanity.

----------


## Countess

Okay, now you shall all know how mad I really am.

Last night I dreamed I met Anthony Hopkins on this massive ship, and we were all there to watch this huge, giant white shark (the size of "the white whale" in Moby Dick) which had been discovered (and captured) in the region.

Somehow the shark broke out of his holding tank, and swam back and forth, using his tail fin to slice off parts of the ship so as to eat the people. Anthony became my protector and lover, and led me to the safest places (which was, really anyone's guess, because the shark had his own mind). When the last of the ship was sinking we managed to jump to another ship, and then another. 

Soon the ships became fields of land and we ran (others were running too). I kept thinking "what's it going to do, grow legs and run after us?" But there were waterways parallel to the land, and the shark followed us. It mutated or something, and came after us, but we hid.

Then my son woke me up.

This is my nightly theme: a storyline of being chased by something threatening to consume me (usually it's demons). The night I stop running and surrender, is the night I suspect I'll die.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Last night I dreamed I met Anthony Hopkins on this massive ship, and we were all there to watch this huge, giant white shark (the size of "the white whale" in Moby Dick) which had been discovered (and captured) in the region.


seriously? I dreamt about Anthony Hopkins, too, the night before last... :FRlol:  a very old Anthony Hopkins with a big potbelly, not the younger one from Silence of the Lambs

----------


## AuntShecky

Two quick thoughts about Dreams in general. 
1. The Freudian notion that dreams represent suppressed
sexual desires has largely been discounted. The Jungian idea about archetypes still has followers, but that type of
dream interpretation isn't as trendy as it once was.
2. The news stories I've been seeing lately about dreams all seem to point to the theory that dreaming is a way for the brain to "keep house," or perhaps process information,
much like a PC does when it's in its "sleep" mode. I first read about that idea way back in the late 70s, early 80s in an article in Psychology Today. In that article, Sir Francis Crick (half of the Nobel-prize-winning duo who first came up with a model for the DNA molecule) believed that dreams are ways for us to form memories and maintain information. By the bye, one of the DNA team was also in recent news for making an inflammatory, insensitive remark about ethnicity. (I'm not sure which one it was, Watson or Crick. But either way, it doesn't necessarily mean that the DNA or the dream research is therefore invalid.)

----------


## Pensive

> oh my, I had my first litnet dream the other night.
> I dreamt I was taking a walk with Countess! there was a river with funny rocks at its bank. they were greyish purple with glittery pink, green and yellow lines and Countess wanted to have a piece of those rocks, but they were made from styrofoam. then she talked very enthusiastically about Byron and her recent poem about him, which I have read but not commented on  a unicorn jumped across the river and I felt kinda guilty for not commenting


You didn't post it here!  :Bawling:   :Bawling:

----------


## SleepyWitch

oops, sorry Pensy, for some reason I thought the two threads were merged.. which they weren't of course

----------


## papayahed

I think I have a cold so I took some Nyquil last night AND I just finished Good Omens which may account for part of this dream.

So I dreamed I was a demon but it wasn't so bad because all I was doing was floating around and sort of teleporting to different people sometimes holding a tray of food. I was worried about being a demon but reasoned it wasn't so bad because I was human too and I really wasn't a demon. Then I was in an airport and was told I had to go into this shop to buy something (it was either a toy store or a candy shop) but once we got to our destination I could return it because I only needed it to get to the plane. Then my best friend and I were waitresses and she was holding a tray really high in the air and grabbed a full pitcher of water of a table, I took the water pitcher and handed it to another waitress and turned around and my best friend had the water again. It was so funny cause she was on her tippy toes holding up the tray....

----------


## Dori

> Does anyone know what running in a dream means?


www.dreammoods.com says:




> Running
> 
> To dream that you are running away from someone, indicates an issue that you are trying to avoid. You are not taking or accepting responsibility for your actions. In particular, if you are running from an attacker or any danger, then it suggests that you are not facing and confronting your fears. 
> 
> To dream that you are trying to run but cannot make your feet move as fast as you want them to, signifies lack of self-esteem and self-confidence. It may also reflect your actual state of REM paralysis while in the dream state.
> 
> To dream that you are running alone, signifies that you will advance to a higher position and surpass your friends in the race for wealth. Alternatively, you may be running from some situation or from temptation.
> 
> To dream that you are running with others, signifies festive and prosperous times.

----------


## TheDakrHunter

My dreams are complicated cause I always have alot on my mind or have watched a movie before I want to bed. I mainly dream about adventures I can go on and the characters I have created. I had dreams about Vampires, Dragons, Fairies, End of the world type scenes and so on. I think my favorite will always be the one were I was in another world were it was dying and it was very surreal (like the art style), it reminded me a lot of Dali. Anyway I was saving them from a life of death and in the end it worked out. It was interesting because the characters were easily seen and I can hear them well. In normal dreams they sound like whispers but in this dream it was more realistic. 

Sometimes I dream that I am shopping or working but I always try to bring element of interest into the dream like I own the shop or a monster is coming to get everyone. Something silly.

----------


## Niamh

hey thanks dori!

----------


## NikolaiI

I had a nightmare yesterday morning that took me two hours to come out of, wake up from or realize it wasn't real. It was so awful; I've never cried because of a dream but yesterday I did.

----------


## TheDakrHunter

If anyone played the game My Sims for the Wii or for DS then you understand what I dreamed last night. I had a dream a long the lines of My Sims were I was wondering around towns and going on the fast speed boat to the entertainment zone. It was at first game like but it did manage to become realistic. I played with it and it was fun.

----------


## crazefest456

I had a bad dream (not a nightmare; something worse), and I tried to wake up, as anyone would. Then I dreamt that my eyes opened and my soul/spirit/whatever was floating above my body and then it fell inside my body. Then I really woke up. I was paralyzed with fear when I was floating above myself in my dream, but now that I think about it, I think that was the best dream I ever had.

----------


## Silvia

A few days ago I dreamt of a house, not mine, a house I have never seen before. The balcony had no railing, it was very little and bare and it looked dangerous to stand on it, whereas the bathroom was terrific...it was bright, clean,technological, so large, the WC looked like a seesaw and I remember I felt very comfortable and serene while I was there (actually, the bathroom is the place of a house I prefer...)

----------


## Dori

> I had a bad dream (not a nightmare; something worse), and I tried to wake up, as anyone would. Then I dreamt that my eyes opened and my soul/spirit/whatever was floating above my body and then it fell inside my body. Then I really woke up. I was paralyzed with fear when I was floating above myself in my dream, but now that I think about it, I think that was the best dream I ever had.


If it was worse than a nightmare, it was a sleep terror (according to my psychology textbook).

I had a dream that I was at the school library doing research on Russian history.  :Biggrin:

----------


## NikolaiI

> I had a bad dream (not a nightmare; something worse), and I tried to wake up, as anyone would. Then I dreamt that my eyes opened and my soul/spirit/whatever was floating above my body and then it fell inside my body. Then I really woke up. I was paralyzed with fear when I was floating above myself in my dream, but now that I think about it, I think that was the best dream I ever had.


I've had dreams like that, that you think are really bad but somehow are good. The one I described in the post above, however, wasn't. I suppose it might be a sleep terror- I don't usually have nightmares, but this one I couldn't come out of for a couple hours (after I was awake I still thought it was real) and it made me cry and shook me up terribly, even though I eventually realized it wasn't real.

----------


## crazefest456

> If it was worse than a nightmare, it was a sleep terror (according to my psychology textbook).
> 
> I had a dream that I was at the school library doing research on Russian history.





> I've had dreams like that, that you think are really bad but somehow are good. The one I described in the post above, however, wasn't. I suppose it might be a sleep terror- I don't usually have nightmares, but this one I couldn't come out of for a couple hours (after I was awake I still thought it was real) and it made me cry and shook me up terribly, even though I eventually realized it wasn't real.


Dori, I researched a bit on sleep terror(with not too much of a reliable source-- Wiki  :Smile:  )
Nikolai, your dream might be more like a night terror/sleep paralysis  than mine (possibly a lucid dream combined with a false awakening) with more intensity, I'm sure. Doesn't it feel like you can't stop thinking about it for weeks? But I had something similar to your dream when I was 5 or 6:
I had a dream that my parents got divorced and that my mom remarried, and I was crying in the wedding. It took me a long time to wake up because I kept crying , and incidentally, my grandma was in the room so she kept praying in front of me so that I feel better and that I wake up eventually. When I woke up, I started calming down after a long while. My grandma didn't tell anyone of this; even till she died.

----------


## thechampion

i lucid dream. i killed my family because there would be no consequences. beat that. its done. thread ended

----------


## I AM JINX

I have had many dreams about weird things, I have kill people I love and hate in dreams before, however I mostly dream about showers lately... I do not know why though... Last dream I had I was just looking at a shower head for about two hours fully dressed wondering why I was taller then it... I never quite understand my dreams.

----------


## papayahed

I had a dream that I was in the beauty salon, I don't remember going there I was just in the chair. I was kinda bending down looking at my shoes (brown with the white stripe) and the hair dresser said I could look up. I looked in the mirror and my hair was cut to above my shoulders and it was kinda in a bob. And I was like "OH I didn't know you were cutting it." But it look ok so I didn't fuss. Then a few dream minutes later I looked in the mirror and my hair was a little longer (about an inch below the shoulders) and had highlights.

Next I was looking in a catalog to redeem my credit card points and I came across a fake ipod that I was considering but it had a bunch of knobs and dials on it which seemed weird.

----------


## papayahed

Last Night I dreamt I was at work. I was standing near a ditch on our property but there was one of those big cement drain pipes near it. I heard a noise and looked up, flying really close to the ground was a plane, not just any plane but one of the planes that carry the space shuttle. The plane kinda bumped into a little hill and land really hard in a field. It didn't explode but it did come apart throwing debris everywhere. 

Then I was walking into town to check out where the debris went and I ran into the plant supervisor from a previous job and she was talking about quiting. Then I found myself in a dorm room. Then I was with the maintenance supervisor and an FBI agent that looked like a young Donald Sutherland and we were going to look at the main crash site. I asked Maintenance guy what crashed and he said it was our material and I was like "No I saw what it was" and the FBI guy said no it was blah, blah, blah - cleary our material.

----------


## Lily Adams

I had this terrible dream last night that I was at an art museum with my friend and she started drawing all over an Andy Warhol screenprint. The alarms went off and the guards came and AHHHHH. I felt so bad! I didn't want to be a witness nor did I want to see the work of art get ruined!

----------


## LadyW

I always have the most incredible dreams and I can usually remember them very clearly too. I've heard people talk of having the most bizzare dreams that dont directly relate to anything in their lives but mine tend to always reflect things I have been worrying about, thinking about... things that could've happen things that might happen. The only problem is, they tend to exacabate my worries further or make me think about things I don't really want on my mind. People I know in my life change in these dreams, sometimes they are so much... "better" than in reality; sometimes (especially people I love the most) change for the worse... I'd say the one dream that stood out in my mind was one I had not so long ago. It was a series of murders all over my hometown commited by this lunatic.. I wont explain it because it's too long. One thing did stick in my mind though; I was stood on the dark street with my Boyfriend and the killer came up behind him with a gun to his head. I was trying to move and stop it from happening but something wasnt letting me move, it was torture. So he fell to the floor and the killer left. It then skipped to like in the future and I was dressed formally in an office-type-place carrying some folders. The killer appears and I plead with him to shoot me dead there and then, quite content to die..and I did. Strange? Yes. I learn alot from my dreams.

----------


## Lily Adams

Last night I had an extremely vivid (very realistic, very realistic) dream that Pete Burns was a crazy bum who ransacked the thrift stores of Los Angeles looking for the _perfect_ outfit.

----------


## Hira

> I had a bad dream (not a nightmare; something worse), and I tried to wake up, as anyone would. Then I dreamt that my eyes opened and my soul/spirit/whatever was floating above my body and then it fell inside my body. Then I really woke up. I was paralyzed with fear when I was floating above myself in my dream, but now that I think about it, I think that was the best dream I ever had.


I've had a similar sort of a dream several times, not in recent past though. I can't recall it particularly well either. But my soul floated around the room for several minutes or seconds, dunno. My body was as if anesthetized, felt the immobility so powerfully. Pure terror.

----------


## crazefest456

I had that dream only once, so far...I thought it was some sort of sign (about a separate conscience of mine existing in an extradimensional space..)

Okay, I had the coolest dream last night! It was about my two fav detectives in Law&Order: SVU....
So Detective Stabler and Olivia were out exercising, and it was Olivia's turn to run to the "perp" (it was actually a frisbee on a tree..remember it was an exercise). So Olivia was running on the track and Stabler was giving her pointers on how she should run in a straight line, not zig-zaggy cuz the perp might see her and she was getting annoyed of him. SO she ran to the tree perfectly to show off and climbed up, above the frisbee and was looking down and from that view we saw olivia imagining that there was a real perp and she just cornered him...Then we saw Stabler say, "No, OLIVIA!!!" and we see her just staring at the perp. THen the camera zooms out and shows that she actually falls from the tree and dissappears in mid air. And then she appears again, and continues falling and then dissappears again with her childhood form falling, instead. Then Detective Stabler runs to the little Olivia and hugs her in worry.
Then Stabler goes to her parents to find out why that happened, because her dad was a shrink. And then we see the dad and her two brothers acting really goofy. The dad was eating cereal like a 5 year old kid and the two brothers looked old and bald just like the father. Stabler asked the father if he'd ever seen anything like this, and the father acted like it was a normal thing for anyone, like it wasn't a big deal.
And that's it, I woke up-- I think I dreamt this because I was hoping a law&order marathon would come on yesterday but it didn't...

----------


## crazefest456

Had another dream while I was taking a nap (with my homework next to me).
I dreamed that I was in school and my friend said "Hey, Let's go get our uniforms" and I said "okay" (I do anything for no reason). Then we went to the office and saw my former english teacher there and I said "Why do we have uniforms right now" and she says "Why wouldn't you? Do you wanna have a multi-colored graduation ceremony?" and I said "It's not that; we're not even supposed to be at school today!". And my teacher's eyes widened and I realized that, I actually knew I was dreaming all this and that since it's sunday, I'm not even supposed to be at school! So I yelled out a "YES!" and I quickly did the first thing that came into my mind and that was: BALLET. I knew it was a dream, so I could do anything that I wouldn't know how to do in real life. I knew I had control, and my dancing around the hallway made me the cognitive actor in the dream. Finally I had the chance to have fun. But then when I got to the end of the hallway (my school's small), I realized that everyone started doing their own thing and that they started singing and talking to their friends. I was left completely alone and once again, I had become the invisible narrator that we so often are in dreams.
Yup, and I woke up...But that's so cool, I got to play around in my dream and test the environs...And I know for sure that I saw everything in color.

----------


## Lily Adams

My latest crazy one that I can fully remember: my friend was impregnated by a parasitic worm. 

Later when I was awake I realized that would be a good headline for those sci-fi tabloids sold in the super markets.

----------


## Shea

I was in the Dickens section on a thread about Great Expectations and suddenly remembered this weird dream that I had when I was studying at Cambridge for a couple of weeks my last summer before I graduated. I wrote it all down in my journal. (Dr. Foyles was one of my instructors. He's sort of an architectural archeologist. Also the maze is the one from Hampton Court)




> I must break here to write about this strange dream I've just had. I was taking a nap on this second Monday here, and as I had fallen asleep reading Great Expectations, I dreamed that Jaggers and I were dodging the English guards for some reason and that he found me a place to stay in an RV in a parking lot though I never saw the inside of it. One morning I found out that he had been arrested and while inquiring about it I was arrested too. I was put into a rather medieval looking prison that had its jail cells surrounding a chapel. For some reason, I was allowed to roam around though I couldn't leave the building. There were several priests walking around aimlessly chanting Latin, then, partly in defiance of the Catholic faith and partly because I was thirsty, I ran around drinking up all the holy water cups that were attached to all the post all over the chapel. And though I felt that I was in the middle ages, each cup had a plastic insert, like at Saint Patrick's, so that I didn't have to lap at the water like a dog. One of the higher priests was chasing after me matter-of-factly, all the time chanting his Latin. Instead of being thrown into one of the cells, I was allowed to be part of Dr. Foyle's tour of the dungeon. He was pointing out all the different details of the architecture of the chapel and I kept hearing recorded harp music. I noticed somewhat of a harp but I really don't remember the shape of it. All I remember is that there were ten strings pushed up close to a picture of a peacock. I sat down and tried to play the left hand accompaniment to the song that I was hearing, which sounded like it could've been part of the soundtrack to the maze yesterday. I was having trouble because the picture kept getting in the way of my fingers, and Dr. Foyle was walking around, very disinterested in my music.

----------


## DeathAngel

The other day, I watched a play done by these extremely talented students, 'Darcula'
it was creative n all, 
the creepy chic that played the psycho in the NutyyHouse

----------


## Pensive

I die trying to save my family, and later my husband doesn't re-marry and there are the lives of my kids, whole dialogues which go like a story.

A very funny dream. Never had any of this kind before, as far as I remember.

----------


## pussnboots

last night I dreamt that my husband cleaned his study. It was so clean I could see the floor. I said to myself what the hell happened ? All his books were neatly put away, no mail on the floor, it was just immacculate. Of course when I woke up this morning the first thing I did was go into the study and sure enough it was only a dream. I knew it was too good to be true.

----------


## bouquin

Last night I dreamt that burglars came into the house and took off with the earrings that my mother gave me!

----------


## SleepyWitch

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh  :Flare: 
tonight my hubby and me both woke up around 5 a.m.. we had both dreamed of my thesis. he helped me a bit yesterday, counting examples for the appendix. He had to look at different sentences with "make a start", "make a statement", "make a decision" in them and when he woke up he was like "my head is spinning, I keep thinking 'decision about' 'decision to', 'make a start', 'make a start on' 'make a start with'". Plus, his ears were buzzing with Iron Maiden, because I listened to Iron Maiden while working (with headphones):
The funny thing is, I woke up at the same time and I was exactly the same, Iron Maiden and "make a decision" etc fighting for attention in my head...

then I tried to go back to sleep and while I lay there (still more or less awake), I saw myself sitting in the prof's office for his office hours. it occurred to me that there should be four of me, because the words I studied had 4 forms (make/made/makes/making a decision). So I split myself up into four. it didn't really work and I was only 1 again and I thought "hey this so wrong, there really need to be 4 of you" and I split myself up again and this time it worked. this was while I was still awake and feeling totally lucid  :Eek: 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar rghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
 :Alien:

----------


## Shalot

I had the most horrible dream. I dreamed that I was about to be overdrawn on my bank account, so I rushed to the bank, which for some reason, was closing at midnight instead of at a normal time. I was going to try to take out a cash advance on a credit card and put the cash in my bank account so that I wouldn't get hit with overdraft fees and insufficient funds fees and I had all these bank statements and inter-office mailing envelopes and all kinds of crap in my hands. 

I waited in line FOREVER. The bank was a thug bank and it was set up in a gymnasium that had been converted to a bank and there were all these seedy characters in saggy pants waiting in line to do their transactions. There was some kind of drug deal going on in the corner and I realized that I had forgotten something I needed to do my transaction. 

So, my husband materializes to wait in line for me while I go to my truck to get the rest of my paperwork. So, I go look for my truck and I keep walking up to what I think is my truck and then I realize that it's the wrong model or they don't have the same vanity tags, and I can't remember where I parked at all. So I keep walking up to all these green trucks realizing that I'm not at the right truck, when I remember that I don't even have a green truck. Mine is black and I am panicking because I know the bank is about to close and I don't want to be accosted by all the criminals in the parking garage. 

When I finally reach my truck, there is an explosion above my head, but I get my papers out before my truck catches on fire. But, since I know that my truck is insured I am not real worried about that, and I get back in line at the bank so that I can make my transaction. And then I woke up. What a crappy dream.

----------


## SleepyWitch

that sounds really scary Shalot  :Frown:

----------


## bouquin

I very often dream of being in an elevator that just keeps on going and going and never stops at where I want to get off.

Last night I dreamt of Herna Belle, my room-mate from college. She was smiling at me; her face looked more plump.

----------


## NikolaiI

I have wonderful dreams which I sometimes remember.

I dream of my wife and of eternal moments. I dream of sunshine and open space and country, and all sorts of different weathers and climes and environs.

----------


## papayahed

ack!!!! Last night I had a dream about work. I was at work but for some reason there were cabins attached to the work site and we all stayed in these cabins. I was looking at a sheet of paper with a coworker, lets call him Pete (He is the head person at the site, he is not my boss but I have responsibility to him). As were are looking at the paper He then kissed me, the kiss wasn't a romantic kiss in any way, and took that as a sign to go further so he took off his cloths and was standing there naked. It was in a common room and I was worried about other people seeing this so I pushed him into my room. I turned to close the door and to make sure no one else saw but as I was looking into the hallway I saw another coworker close his door. This coworker could be a troublemaker for Pete, that worried me. I turn back to the bedroom and Pete's in my bed - naked still. I explained I didn't want to sleep with him, at least not at that time (I was trying not to be mean), besides coworker saw everything and no offense but he had to go. He understood completely and we both walked out the other door onto a deck that lead to a lake. And that was the dream.

It's gonna be weird when Pete comes in, after all I saw him naked!!!

----------


## Shalot

he he papaya -my husband was once mad at me (for real) about something I did to him in his own dreams. Dreams are screwy. Are there any Jung experts out there who could explain the meaning of my dream?

I dreamed I was getting a tire changed at an off-the-road gas station/nightclub variety business. My old flame was working there at that gas station pumping gas. He was wearing a hula skirt, and so were the other employees. I must have been on my way to Hawaii, but the dream was really about the old flame in the hula skirt. He was nicer to me than he had ever been and invited me to a back room, where he started taking drugs. We talked awhile, and the two of us came to the decision that the timing on our relationship was off, and maybe in another life it could have worked.

Then I set off on my task, which was to deal with meth addicts and their meth mouths. 

I woke up thinking about that old Garth Brooks song that does something along the lins of "What's she doing now." Though, in my case, it would be "What's he doing now, it's tearing me apart..."

Then got out of bed, and went about my day and thougt about the old flame a lot. Dreams are evil. I want to thank them for rubbing it all in.

----------


## papayahed

maybe the dream is showing you how much better off you are now?

----------


## LadyW

Recently I have had dreams about romantic attachments to people that I barely know...or donot see anymore. But in my dreams I appear to know them very well, and their characters are somewhat _improved._ Grrr, get out of my dreams!  :FRlol:

----------


## Remarkable

I saw last night the very strangest of dreams.I don't remember it very well,but it involved the one I love.It was a part where,after talking something happened and we kissed and he said he loved me,but then he left and said we were going to meet the next day.He left me at a hotel I was sleeping and I was there with two other girls that love him(one of them I know for real because she does love him but the other was a complete stranger).Then he left.
Some times later,that other girl that loved him peaked out of the hotel's glass door(it was even a rainy night,very wet)and saw this woman that we knew in the dream who was in her expensive black car.She continued to drive and when she returned,he was in the passanger seat(she had apperently picked him up from his hotel).Then,I continued to see the dream as a third party,where I was no longer me.He went to a wooden house(we must have been in a village)and there had a conversation with a girl that was very cute but obviously not very intelligent or intellectual.She was smiling in a strange way and I think they were talking about an affair.They seemed to be lovers but one of them had conquered the other.I think they were making a conspiracy.After I woke up,I did have the feeling that he was wrong and had done something immoral(not physically).He seemed to have been evil(while he isn't,I know him well enough to say that).I really don't remember this dream very well,but it was so absolutely strange and I don't understand it at all..

----------


## papayahed

Last night I dreamt that I cut my hair. It was all short and spiky and I looked in the mirror and it completely changed my face. I could live with my hair but I wanted my face back.

----------


## papayahed

I've been quite prolific lately. Last night I had a fe dreams, first I dreamed I was trying on some shoes, teva type shoes, and they were really comfortable but damn ugly and I was trying to decide if I could ear them in public.

Next I dreamed I was in someone elses house and there was a huge roach that I tried to step on but my shoes were flimsy and I couldn't crush the thing all the way, I went to tell the owners ho were in a theater watching auditions.

----------


## papayahed

Last Night:

I first dreamt that we had built an identical office building next to our new control center building and we had three new people moving into them and I still didn't have an office, these new people were carrying in boxes and I was like huh?

Then I dreamt a very large woman in a lab coat was building a large metal cube right next to our drainage ditch. A maintenance guy came up to me and said it wasn't safe to clean out the ditch and I asked him why and he said because she's there (talking about the large woman) so I told him to start at the other end.

Then I dreamt I was napping in my car, I got up, exited the car and I was on a city street and people were sitting on their stoops watching me. I brushed off my clothes and straightened them and walked down the street.

----------


## papayahed

This one is a doosie:

I dreamt the Zombies were invading, my mom and I were packing to make a run for it. There were other people in the house but I don't know who they were, they were all packing too. We packed and got into a bright yellow mustang at some point we were not in the car and the zombies were all over the place. We learned that if you walked and moved like zombies they ignored you.

----------


## Shalot

I dreamed this a while ago, but since this thread has been bumped up, I thought I would post it:

I dreamed my mother and I were downtown on the roof of one of the towers we work in (I work at the same place as my mother). It was necessary (life or death) for us to jump from one tower to the next to be saved. I jumped and was telling my mother to come on from the other tower, but she said "you go on now" and that was it. I hate that dream. 

Also, a long time ago, I dreamed that my home had been invaded by bad people with machine guns. My mom and I went out on the patio, and they were going to shoot her, but I really didn't want that to happen, and the patio swirled up and saved her. It was a reality shift I think. But the patio swirling moved her out of danger and then it was fine. Weird. Where's Freud? Wonder what he would have to say about that.

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

i dreamed i was a host of the lonely planet

----------


## papayahed

My first dream was that I took out the strawberries I got from work and they were fuzzy.

Then I had a dream that I was with a group of around 5 people and were in what kinda looked like a military base, in the lunch room we walked outside and a helicopter was about to land but it was on it's side but nobody seemed to be worried about it until it got close to the ground and pieces started flying off, then we were told to get down.

----------


## Elly_blue

Lately I´ve been having the same dream. 
I´m aware of the fact that I´m dreaming, but somehow I just can´t wake up...and troughout the entire dream I´m trying to wake myself up .  :Confused:  very weird

----------


## Shravan Kumar

A book is a set or collection of written, printed, illustrated, or blank sheets, made of paper, parchment, or other material, usually fastened together to hinge at one side. A single sheet within a book is called a leaf, and each side of a leaf is called a page. A book produced in electronic format is known as an e-book.
Books may also refer to a literature work, or a main division of such a work. In library and information science, a book is called a monograph, to distinguish it from serial periodicals such as magazines, journals or newspapers. The body of all written works including books is literature.

--------------
Saravanan...

Social Media Marketing

----------


## farnoosh

my mission in life is to die and my dream is too die in my room

----------


## djy78usa

Does anyone else ever have dreams where you get so mad in the dream that you are still angry when you wake up? 

The other night I dreamt that I was staying in a hotel and was awoken by someone else's alarm clock beeping. I got out of bed and started walking down the hall to try to find the culprit's room. The volume of the beeping never changed, so I could not figure out where it was coming from. I began kicking down every door in the hallway, looking for the alarm clock, but I couldn't find it. When I woke up, I was still fightin' mad. It took me a few minutes to realize what was going on and calm myself back down.

----------


## blazeofglory

> This was an old thread too, but I love talking about dreams, so nyah. If you have a new dream, or an old one to talk about, or just something in general about your dreaming habits, this is the place to put it.
> 
> I will go for a long time without having a memorable dream, then a week or two straight of like two a night, then none again for months. I can usually recognize where all the things in the dream came from, in my waking life. I don't think I've had too many good ones... maybe two or three in my lifetime. Or at least those aren't the ones I remember. Or maybe it just says something about my life. 
> 
> When I was little I had falling dreams a lot. Even non-falling dreams ended with me waking up to that falling-jolt. Also when I would start drifting off to sleep, all of a sudden I'd feel like someone shook the edge of my mattress. One time I thought I still had my eyes open, looking at the light of the open door, and all of a sudden there was this bald, androgenous, calm figure in the doorway. It walked silently over, sat on the edge of my bed, and looked into my face. Then I woke up and realized I had fallen asleep.
> 
> Most of my dreams are either overtly scary, or just pervaded by a strong sense of dread and weirdness. Only a couple of times, in recent years, have I actually woken up because of them. When I was little it was all mummies and corpses and skeletons -- the first dream I ever remembered was when I was two, and a skeleton was chasing my mother and me around in the library, and I tried to save her, and it bit my arm and latched on there. In recent years I've written whole books and symphonies, only to wake to realize that they were the lamest nursery-rhymey things ever. 
> 
> Okay, so obviously I have a lot to say.  As always. But I'll shut up for now. I want to hear about everyone else's.


I have amazing dreams, and I can not synchronize it with reality.

----------


## Pensive

Some days back I had an internet-related dream in which I found myself instant-messaging with a contact (a lit-net member) and I got really angry at that person which resulted in me using some really offensive terms. So maybe it's better not to disclose who that person was.  :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

Last night I dreamt (I think it was a dream) that a being (it was human form but not exactly there, like an opaque cloudy form) came into my room and sat on my chest and pinned my arms down. I could barely make my arms move to push the being off but I tried really hard and was able to start pushing once my hands were able to move I could squeeze the being and that seemed to make it weak until it final got small and flew out the door.

----------


## Taliesin

So, there was some old acquaintance who had a child, a small son of about four or five years old. He was talking to his friend near a car a bit further and I was watching the child. He took a match from some edge and started playing with it on some newspaper. 
"Er, does your father allow you to play with this?" I asked and took the match away.
Then he took a lighter from his pocket and I reckoned that if he has a lighter, his father probably gave it to him which means that that the father is okay with his son playing with fire and it is okay for him to play with it. So I watched as he set the newspaper on fire. 
Then I suddenly saw how the leaves of the apple-trees in my back yard started to burn away. They didn't burn with a flame, but like some kind of paper sometimes burns - a hot edge starts crawling over the paper leaving everything it passes into ash.
Then I realised that this cannot be real and it must be a dream and I woke up. Well, at least it seemed to me I woke up.
Now, I am not certain what happened in the next dream level since that dream took place quite a long time ago, anyhow, in that level of the dream I met someone, I think it was some girl and then I understood that firstly, this level was also a dream, and secondly, and more importantly, that I was chasing someone over the levels of the dreams. Then, of course I woke to the next level before I could capture the girl who was the incarnation of the hunted person in that level. 
In the next level I managed to see the person quite early on and me and my friends gave chase to him/her. It took quite a long time but we were still following him/her although we didn't catch him/her. 
So, we reached a place where the trail went up and where we had to vlimb up the ladder. The girls went up first. Me and G. were supposed to follow them. The ladder was quite weak so only one person at a time used it. 
When the girls were up and I started to climb up, G said:"Taliesin." Just that, nothing more.
I turned my head. And understood. He stood there, with his big puppy eyes, looked at me with a small grin and then I knew - it was him. He was the person we had been hunting, the incarnation of the creature. 
Then I woke up. For good.
I still felt weird through the whole following day.

----------


## Pensive

> So, there was some old acquaintance who had a child, a small son of about four or five years old. He was talking to his friend near a car a bit further and I was watching the child. He took a match from some edge and started playing with it on some newspaper. 
> "Er, does your father allow you to play with this?" I asked and took the match away.
> Then he took a lighter from his pocket and I reckoned that if he has a lighter, his father probably gave it to him which means that that the father is okay with his son playing with fire and it is okay for him to play with it. So I watched as he set the newspaper on fire. 
> Then I suddenly saw how the leaves of the apple-trees in my back yard started to burn away. They didn't burn with a flame, but like some kind of paper sometimes burns - a hot edge starts crawling over the paper leaving everything it passes into ash.
> Then I realised that this cannot be real and it must be a dream and I woke up. Well, at least it seemed to me I woke up.
> Now, I am not certain what happened in the next dream level since that dream took place quite a long time ago, anyhow, in that level of the dream I met someone, I think it was some girl and then I understood that firstly, this level was also a dream, and secondly, and more importantly, that I was chasing someone over the levels of the dreams. Then, of course I woke to the next level before I could capture the girl who was the incarnation of the hunted person in that level. 
> In the next level I managed to see the person quite early on and me and my friends gave chase to him/her. It took quite a long time but we were still following him/her although we didn't catch him/her. 
> So, we reached a place where the trail went up and where we had to vlimb up the ladder. The girls went up first. Me and G. were supposed to follow them. The ladder was quite weak so only one person at a time used it. 
> When the girls were up and I started to climb up, G said:"Taliesin." Just that, nothing more.
> ...


 :Biggrin: 
Wow Tal! Pretty complex but one can refer these to be very 'symbolic' especially if she/he happens to be the reader of this unit in magazine in which they recommend meanings for dreams (not that I believe in them of course but still it's fun for e.g. there was this dream in which a girl said she had lice in her hair and she was told that there was a parasite in her home :Tongue: ).  :Tongue:  Hmmmm let's say what that guy would say now.....hmmm maybe something positive....like 'G' is what you are looking for and finally your search for a marriage partner is over. Looking at that 'one more' stair reference, you have maybe won his heart too or something and all is well and good for you. Damn it they mostly seem to associate the meanings of dreams with marriage partners in the magazine. Don't know why though.  :Tongue: 

Was just acting the magazine guru part.

*edit to add*

What might the magazine guru say about my dream I wonder....but it happens to be pretty boring actually and brief too. I was examining a book that a lizard fell out of it and I shrieked. That's it.

----------


## papayahed

I dreamed of Zombies again. I was in the neighborhood that I grew up in and it was nightime. There were three of us but i don't know who the other two were. We were walking down an alley and decide to break into the neighbors house and it was immaculate - just like I always thought it would be then my mom called she was driving to some event and I told her to be careful. Next it cuts to a shoe store/dress shop where me and another group were picking out bridesmaids dresses. The mother and aunt of the bride were there and kind of directing what we were going to get. Kwame Kilpatrick (the embattles mayor of Detroit) and some semi famous football couch were also in the dress shop, they were sitting at a bar? in the middle of the shop, they were worried about the zombies and if the football game was still going to take place.


(I just checked - first mention of zombies in my dreams was in 2004)

----------


## Leo The Lion

I had two very vivid dreams last night. In one of them, I was at a friends house, showing him a short story I had just recently finished. We ended up getting into a very heated argument because he told me that he didn't like the story because I had used to many pronouns..(I know, don't ask me).

My second dream emotionally moved me, especially upon awakening.
It was very distorted. I was driving down a road, but the road was full of buildings and stores that you had to drive through to get to your destination. In one of them, I noticed this girl that I had english with in 11th grade. She was standing with her boyfriend, and I stopped and talked to her. From their we ended up on a bus, driving down the road, and once again stopped at a gas station. We went inside and their were sofas, and chairs everywhere. Her boyfriend dissappeared somewhere in the middle of this, and she sat next to me, putting her arm around me and kissed me on the cheek. 
I'm sure that their are details that i'm leaving out.
Every few months I'll have a dream about this girl, and it's odd because I wasn't even friends with her. I talked to her every now and then, but nothing more. I had no concious 'crush' on her, or anything to that nature. I'm friends with her online, but never talk to her. I wish I knew something about dream analysis, or why I would be having these dreams about a girl I haven't seen in almost three years.

----------


## Dinglingzi

my dream...to be a time traveller...~let me back to those scenes of my precious memories~

----------


## papayahed

I dreamt I was walking with my brother on some road. We were reading that a couple miles away was the spot where bonnie and clyde were gunned down but then someone said we were in illinois. Then we came to a familiar bar. We went inside and the brothers girlfriend was there. The bar had these machines, kinda like jet packs where you put them on and could fly around a bit except it wasn't a jet pack more like a small box with vents and two antenae that you strap to your back. The girlfriend and I signed up for the packs and off I went it, it wasn't like flying but more like very giant leaps - above trees for a couple hundred feet. The girlfriend was afraid to try (she looked like farrah fawcett) then we were back in the bar. Brother was mad about something and stormed out so I followed. He was yelling about not wanting to do his job and I asked him what he wanted to be and he said an engineer. I asked him why doesn't he go back to school he replied i don't want to go to school. We were walking up to our parents house and there was a junk yard next door. My brother (who looked like jeff foxworthy) hopped in an old green pickup truck with his friend, not the girlfriend and stoled it. I went into my parents house and it was a cross between a hobbit house and the keebler elf treehouse. I walk in and my parents are yelling at me to call my husband and kids because they're worried. I don't want to because I have to tell my husband I'm leaving him. I walk in my room and one of those jet packs is sitting on a chair and I blame my brother for stealing it. I get ready to make the call and look under the door and see my my mom standing there easdropping.

Weird.

----------


## papayahed

Last Night: I dreamt that I was entered into a 5k afterwards there was a party at a downtown bar near the finish line. I decided not to go because I was still in my running outfit. It's a good thing I didn't go because everyone else changed into real clothes. Then I was at a John Mayer concert, it was at a small auditorium which was only 3/4 full. We could smell illegal substances. Then we were driving home at a light I pull up to my coworkers and a contractor (they were in the same truck). They had all the windows open and could barely keep their eyes open because of the illegal substances from the concert. I asked them if they were serious? The people in my truck and I were all perfectly fine. (What's with all the trucks??)

----------


## papayahed

This time I was with 4-5 other faceless, nameless friends in a store like TJ Maxx. Two friends were standing in line and the rest of us were sitting on a bench waiting for them. Either a security guard was nearby or talking to us and someone said something about a price tag and I said "Yeah the price tag I go from your butt". The security guard then jumped up and got management and they were reprimanding me for saying that. When a friend standing in line exclaimed "This is bull****" and thats when management told us to sit down because they were calling the police. Then I woke up I tried to go back to sleep to see how the story ended but my alarm went off..

----------


## Shalot

I had a nightmare about my fall classes.

Tomorrow is my first day of fall classes. I couldn't find anything that worked out with my work schedule, so I am taking all night classes, which means there will be days when I will leave the house at 7 a.m. and won't get home until 9:30 pm or later.

Anyway, the night before last, I dreamed that it was tomorrow, and I hadn't purchased my books yet, and I got a ride to the campus to buy my books. I couldn't drive myself because the tires on my truck had burst into flames. My ride was in a hurry, so after purchasing the books, we quickly left the campus and I went home. While sitting at home, I remembered that I actually had class, so I started walking to the campus. The thing about my school is that there are three different class locations in town alone (there's a fourth in another county). I started walking to one of the locations, which is in the worst part of town and I didn't like walking on those streets. Also, there were more crazy drivers skidding off the rode because their tires were bursting into flames. 

I kept walking and eventually got to the campus, which in my dream, resembled the public high school I attended when I was a sophomore. I realized as soon as I got there that I was looking at last semester's schedule and that I was at the wrong campus all together. I look at the time and realize that I was already 30 minutes late for class, and I wondered if I could catch the last hour if I start walking to the correct campus. 

But, I really needed to go to the bathroom first, so I start looking for bathrooms but I can't find a bathroom. I go up a flight of stairs and find a lounge. I open the door to a huge area complete with comfortable couches, book cases, a giant pool and spa, workout equipment, a kitchen and several instructors and professors hanging out. One of the professors is bearded and is wearing only sweatpants because he had been working out and was headed for the shower. I explain my predicament to him and tell him that I need to use the faculty lounge because I couldn't find a bathroom , and he steps away and laughs at me, and I look down only to realize that I am not wearing a shirt. 

Needless to say, I woke up in a panic. The good news is that I already have my textbooks and I am going out later to restock my paper and pencils and I am packing my bag so that it will be ready for me when I leave for work tomorrow. What a bad dream. This one is as bad as the one where I went to work without pants.

And I don't know what's up wiht the tires - I just bought all new tires. It was costly. Maybe it's a symbol for burning money.

----------


## Shalot

> This time I was with 4-5 other faceless, nameless friends in a store like TJ Maxx. Two friends were standing in line and the rest of us were sitting on a bench waiting for them. Either a security guard was nearby or talking to us and someone said something about a price tag and I said "Yeah the price tag I go from your butt". The security guard then jumped up and got management and they were reprimanding me for saying that. When a friend standing in line exclaimed "This is bull****" and thats when management told us to sit down because they were calling the police. Then I woke up I tried to go back to sleep to see how the story ended but my alarm went off..


That's funny.

----------


## Madhuri

I dreamt I had a fridge full of Papaya (the fruit, ofcourse), and that is all what I saw in the dream.

----------


## blazeofglory

Man is a stupid being. In fact we lie and truths go unsaid more often than not. We keep on rationalizing things, that means to say we are opinionated or we are busy with opining things, and things are not or do not go the way we rationalize them. We mask ourselves and hide our real shelves and we unwittingly or without knowing our real natures do think funnily. 

Dreams tell us who we are, the ones we are. I try often to associate things of dreams with real life situations but we failfai

----------


## InspireMe

oooh, interesting thread. i love dreams! i have them frequently, sometimes mulitple in one night! 
my dream felt very long last night, but i can only recall bits and pieces because the moment i wake up, i begin to forget what happened unless i write it down. so from what i can remember, i dreamed i was awake in bed staring at a corner of my ceiling. suddenly i noticed a patch of black that seemed peculiar to me for it was increasing in size. focusing more intently on the black patch, i realized it was a mass of black ants along my ceiling! they rushed along the top of my wall and began climbing down the window and spread out all along my bookcase. of course i panicked and with a magazine i began swatting and slapping in every direction in order to kill the ants. i was so disgusted i couldn't even look at the magazine, horrified at what it must look like with all the squished bugs on it. however the ants kept pouring in and all i could do was swap away. the ants began growing larger in size! i remember i was whacking a huge gathering of them on the windowsill but they kept ducking and avoiding my attacks. 

that's all i remember :/ 
i woke up in the middle of my dream. thankfully! that dream gave me the shivers.

----------


## clumsy angelle

I have always dreamt of flying or stumbling. However, my most unforgettable dream is one wherein someone is trying to kill me. I hid from that person and when he almost saw me in the cabinet, I flew. Then I realized that if life seems dark, I can fly and free myself from all the chaos in the world :Wink:

----------


## blazeofglory

I often see wild dreams and I get lost to a world and that are really mysterious. I often have an inspiring dream and I write things out of inspiration many a time. 

Life is so short and if it is not for dreams it becomes boring and dull. I really enjoy dreaming.

I beleive dreams offset all our problems and oddities or something we can not cope with in life, in the ordinary course of living. 

Dreams vitalize us and transport us to a world of fancy and wilderness.

----------


## wilbur lim

Dreams are invaluable and tranquil,I dream of anything.

----------


## papayahed

I was in a hostel-like place and we were going to a car race. Someone was lecturing about drinking and driving from a hole in the ceiling. Then a group went to the bar, we ordered a few shots and drinks it was $45 and I paid for it with a credit card and I got change back and I was like huh? the bartender said they return tax and tip in cash and it's up to me to repay so I gave him $5. There was a bunch of people at the table including the people from the tv show "How I met your Mother" except Barney (Darn shame). We ordered food. They brought over a tray with our meals and left it on the bar / cooks window. I got up and started passing out the plates. Mine was missing. I asked the bartender and he got super mad because we were getting crappy service from the start. He stormed off to talk to the waiter but then turned back to the kitchen and saw my food laying on a baking sheet on the floor. He put it in the oven and said it would be ten minutes and started walking away. I was like hey wait a minute, the bartender turned around and I said never mind. I sat back down at my table and was like "What the heck, I'm not eating food that was sitting on the floor" then I woke up.

----------


## Annamariah

In my dream I was back in high school and we were doing another musical. It was great, I've really missed those musicals.

----------


## Judas130

> If I had had a dream this is what it would have been:
> I am a frog with a top hat wearing a cream colored tablecloth draped over my shoulder, that magically changes sizes whenever I need to get bigger, which I do frequently. As to my frog capabilities, I have the radical ability to not jump as my fellow frogs but to sashay round dance floors in a tango that would drop dead anyone in my path. In fact many frogs end up being dead, and in reality, the reality of this dream, they are really all cane toads and thier deaths are caused by cars swerving to hit them strategically, and I am one of them drapped and standing out in my tablecloth in the middle of the road, but before I can be hit a newspaper man sees my dancing capabilities and turns me into a sensation which then turns me into a person, but one covered in warts. And the only way to cure these warts which the public don't approve of is to be launched off into space with a camel, but not just any camel, when we land on hte moon this camel reveals himself to be the camel of camel cigaretts and he is escaping his binding lifestyle becuase he hates smoking and has alwyas hated smoking so he came to outerspace. And together we find a planet and build a playground and swing all day on the monkey bars and make goat cheese from goats that deliver speeches on why roadkill is just another conspiracy theory and drink gin and tonics, and we wear sunglasses becuase we have lost our eyes.


yeah, you're right...the camel-cigarette trade is a sick business.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Niamh

I had another pregnancy dream a couple of nights ago. Everytime i have one, it turns out someone i know is pregnant. now its a waiting game to see who!

----------


## Shalot

> I had another pregnancy dream a couple of nights ago. Everytime i have one, it turns out someone i know is pregnant. now its a waiting game to see who!


Oh no!!! What if it's you??  :Tongue:  
Hopefully, it's someone who _wants_ to be pregnant!!

----------


## Shalot

When you are writing about your dreams, should you use the past tense or the present tense? I guess you should use the past tense since people who talk about dreams are always talking about dreams that have already happened.

I was just re-reading my dream post above and I was amused at myself for going back and forth from past to present tense and present tense and past tense through-out the whole post.

Clearly, I didn't edit my post. But actually, I was aware that I was switching while I was writing it. I couldn't decide which presentation I liked better: should I get on lit-net and start typing about a dream I had, or should I get on lit net and try to bring anyone who reads my long post into the dream with me. And the finished product was this crazy, back-and-forth post that possibly resembles the weirdness of the dream. Or, I am just a sucky writer and editor. Or maybe lazy would be a better way to describe it. I know it's bad to switch tenses when you're writing, but a lot of the time I just like to get on here and type.

----------


## Nyu001

I mostly dream of my wife.

----------


## Idril

I had the weirdest dream experience last night. I was dreaming about my friend Mallory, we were sitting at the bar waiting for Riesa ( :FRlol: ) and I was telling her about a dream I had about her where she had twin baby girls and we took them out bar hopping with us and the truly bizarre thing about that is not the fact that we were taking newborn twins bar hopping when her husband and parents were sitting at home, it was that I had actually had that dream a few nights before (for some reason, I dream about Mallory on an almost nightly basis). I've never dreamt about a dream I actually had.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Niamh

> Oh no!!! What if it's you??  
> Hopefully, it's someone who _wants_ to be pregnant!!


Not a chance of it being me! that would be a real miracle for the news!!!!!  :Tongue:

----------


## Sarida

Ever have a recurring dream that is exactly the same, and then the ending changes? I had a creepy dream like that. I mean, really creepy. But, it would take way too long to write out. Besides, while I can see the dream playing in my head, I don't think I would be able to express it in writing, you know?

----------


## papayahed

This one is fuzzy. I had a dream I was at work and I was doing something, but then we didn't need a license to do something else so I started working on that, and there was a checklist for me and another safety person from an other company. I wish I could remember what the other tasks were.

----------


## Scheherazade

I want to have papaya's dreams!

I can very rarely remember my dreams and they are not half as interesting or exciting as hers. :-/

----------


## Nightshade

I had a useful dream last night, dreamt Id forgotten to take an important document with me to an appointment this morning so when I woke up I remembered to put it in my bag otherwise I would have forgotten it !  :Eek2:   :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> I want to have papaya's dreams!
> 
> I can very rarely remember my dreams and they are not half as interesting or exciting as hers. :-/


Eating, reading, or drinking before bed seems to work for me.

----------


## Annamariah

I had a nightmare last night where Voldemort kidnapped me. I guess I've read too much Harry Potter  :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

> I had a nightmare last night where Voldemort kidnapped me. I guess I've read too much Harry Potter


 :FRlol: 

Reminds me of a school trip where we played truth and dare. As on the first try bottle faced me I had to choose between dare and truth. As I mostly do, I took the truth (the kinds of things I fear to reveal people just can't guess them so truths are not that much of a problem for me  :Tongue: ). And they all started singing this popular Hindi song which begins with something like this:

_Meray khawaboon mein jo aye_ (the one who comes in my dreams)

I looked at my friends questioningly...and they were like who is the lucky person you often dream about (maybe the meant some romantic-crush-like-thingy). And I was like, "If it can be a fictional one, and not necessarily a lucky one then it only has got to be Lord Voldemort I have frequently dreamt of."  :Tongue: 

Seriously I have had many dreams regarding this guy. Both as Tom Riddle as well as Lord Voldemort.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Eating, reading, or drinking before bed seems to work for me.


What are you drinking? Because I do the eating and reading parts too but no luck yet!

----------


## JacobF

I had a lucid dream recently where I was flying above a city (i didn't really recognize it but half of it seemed to be a combination of all the cities ive been to in my life) on some sort of weird contraption... like a hang glider or something. It was pretty fun.

----------


## Niamh

> I had a nightmare last night where Voldemort kidnapped me. I guess I've read too much Harry Potter


that might be a good indication alright!  :Tongue:

----------


## franklinchen08

well,my dreams are always full of philosophy.

----------


## blazeofglory

Dreams are funny things and I fail to synchronize here with realizes, wild and untamed at times, and something I can not arrange or translate into words.

----------


## Girl_in_Dreams

Well, my dream... I wanna be journalist, famous journalist, writing abot different things, that seem important to me... I wanna to make people think about that. And... one day I wanna be free. Free to do what I want... In my childhood I dreamed to be a bird and once visit... Italy... Because even now this country seems very interesting and romantic...

----------


## blazeofglory

I have _funny dreams and I can not share it here for a variety of reasons._

----------


## papayahed

I dreamt I was walking down a street, the street was full of people all walking in the same direction. Two friends and I went into a Restaurant (like a Fridays) our waiter wasn't very good. It was the type of restaurant that encouraged the waiters to sing and dance, our waiter wasn't a good singer either. During the meal all the waiters did a rendition of One Singular Sensation from A Chorus Line. Then the waiter came over and started singing a slow ballad and leaned on our table putting his hand in my plate (I still had some rice left.). I put my utensils down and told him I was done. It then changed to like a resort/mall type place. I was standing at the serving station and my cousin walked up threw a fork in a bin said hello and walked away. Next it's jumble of talking to people, walking from room to room, and looking at T-shirts. Then I was standing on a deck and there were some religious people below on the lawn, I was hanging out on the deck and the religious types started laying on hands and healing each other. I looked behind me and they were bringing some horses over so I said to my friend "Evangelicals and Horses, Jesus!" I said it quietly because I didn't want to offend the evangelicals. Then I left.

----------


## motherhubbard

Papaya, that was crazy!

I dreamed that I was working in a restaurant and I didn’t want to take the order from one table because an ex-boyfriend was there (It was a relationship that ended badly). I got in trouble and somehow ended up taking some kind of sandwich to him. Then I went upstairs and found myself in this huge house with endless rooms and so many people. They were all just sitting around watching TV and having drinks. My youngest son was with me and the other kids were somewhere in the house, but I couldn’t find them. Then there were bad people there and they were going to blow up the house and we were all held hostage. Even though we were all hostage everyone else just kept sitting around having drinks. I begged and begged and they agreed that my youngest son was too young to be blown up in the building, but his car seat was broken so I couldn’t send him in a car. I tried and tried to get one of the bad guys to take him with them when they left. I told all of his best qualities and they were considering it when my husband woke me up. I was glad to wake up.

----------


## wilbur lim

I have some anecdotes to share herein.One dream is regarding of being in a sweltering place when bombs were exploded ubiquitously and made me transfixed.I could not depict the place well enough as I had overlooked.The bulk of my dreams are gibberish,there is no purport in them.I loathe what I am dreaming.

----------


## blazeofglory

I dream all the time, and no moment goes undreamed. I live with reveries even if I am awake in this mundane everyday reality. I recall a Chinese anecdote: I forgot who wrote it, but I know the story in a synopsis. A man dreamed of a butterfly and when awake he was confused as to he was a man dreaming of being a butterfly or a butterfly dreaming of being a man. The line that separates a dream from a reality was blurred. 

I often times become in that state.

----------


## papayahed

Weird. Last night I had a dream about a ghost/spirit, I can't remember any of it except it was coming towards me but some how it was stopped. Then I dreamed I was in a mall, there was barely any people there. My best friend and I were walking into the mall from a conference, on the second floor there was an easel and we decided to act like manniqeuns as the rest of the conference attenddees past.

When i woke up "The Merry Wives of Windsor" book was laying next to me in bed. I don't remember bringing the book to bed, I brought Norwegian Wood and I remember putting Norwegian Wood back on the nightstand and there wasn't any book next to me when I went to sleep.

----------


## Shalot

Last night was one of those busy dreaming nights. I didn't actually sleep too well - I was in and out of sleep all night. But, I did have a brief little dream that I was in bed holding a baby while it slept. Weird.

----------


## blazeofglory

I dream funny things; I flew in the sky like birds and got overjoyed at the fact that I could fly.

----------


## Emil Miller

This is not about a dream that I have had but about somebody elses.

I once had a colleague working in the same office as myself and one morning she came in late having overslept. She sat at her desk and said : 'I had this vivid dream that I was making love to my husband when Malcolm (the office manager) came into the bedroom.'
I replied; 'It's a good job it wasn't the other way round.'

----------


## hoope

Well i have always had one dream.. which i am struggling hard to make it true.. 
Since i was a kid.. i dreamt of seeing all the kids of world happy .. smiling ...enjoying 
but when i grew up that became more than a dream it became more like a Goal in life
Specially that everday i hear about children dying from poverty, wars and hunger... 
I belive that life would be beautiful of we try to wrok hard together to make it a better place.. a better place for all of us to live in ..

I* dream of peace... I dream of love, of hope.. of new world.. that is free from hatred, killing .. free from anger...* 

It might be hard but its never impossible.. I am goin to make it true no matter what it takes.. 
I am now studying nursing... & i know many ppl in africa needs nurses & doctors.. 
for now .. i a planning to complete my study & then volunteer.. 
many kids die in poor countries of simple diseases that is cured in US with just a Antibiotics that doesn't cost more than 10$ .. 

I might be silly .. but i'll work hard for accomplishing even a little of that dream.

----------


## papayahed

Weird dreams last night. I think for this one I was half dreaming half awake but for some reason I thought everybody in the world disappeared and I was trying to decided if I would get up and check or just let whatever was going to happen happen. I decided to deal with it in the morning. The next dream I was in a plant that produced some type of grain product and we extruding grains through these huge grinder type things.

----------


## Amundsen

I have a dream. Me in suit and my family were going to drive in jeep with Vladimir Putin - his suit was grey -  :FRlol:  funny dream (I don't know him much-Putin)

----------


## sprinks

I've been dreaming of our drama thing, our production of A Midsummer Night's Dream... and me not getting off the stage at the right time at the start  :Rolleyes: . But in the dream we had this MASSIVE stage and a FULL audience so that was cool  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

I dreamt of a guy i met back in may. A friends brother that is!
Strange dream. Was attending a birthday, that was being held in this massive hotel, which wasnt quite a hotel, as the third to fourth floor was like massive food halls and shops with some bedrooms at the end of them, and the fifth floor was very random as it started off as regular rooms but then some how ended up out side on top of a mountain and the rooms suddenly because apartments, chalets and houses before a masive cliff.
So we where ttending this party, and the birthday girl in the dream we in like some girl banned that was only locally famous, and completely up herself. He, in the dream, was her boyfriend. even though he really wasnt happy, and i was dragged along by my friends who got married, and their was an attraction there. I was staying in a room in one of the small chalet apartment blocks directly above my two friends. But it was just so randomly weird. Was like a soap opera. I wore a nice dress though....

----------


## papayahed

This one is sort of convoluted: I was at a lunch type thing with a bunch of work people, most faceless. It was at a pizza place and it was summer so the windows and doors were all open. A current contractor was sitting there and said he was picking up the bill but then my bill came and I had to pay for it, by this time we were sitting at an outside table. I had two bills and both were like $2 so it wasn't a big deal. Then I started walking. I got to the house where I was suppossed to met some people. I had to cross over a small muddy area to get to the door and I got my shoes all muddy. The door opened to the basement. I was looking around the basement, there was a pet feeder and some dog food and a small refrigerator. I opened the fridge and it was full of food. I took out a bag of oranges that looked good but underneath was a moldy tomato and eggs that looked deflated (?), so I put the oranges back. Then, there was a knock at the door. I didn't want to step in mud again so I opened the garage door that was on the otherside of the building. There were two women standing there, both were black and one had a hairdo like the suspect that killed Jennifer hudson's mother, brother, abd nephew. The other one asked again for a job and told me her qualifications (I think i previously had a dream or thought I dreamed that we were trying to fill a position and this woman already applied). At that point a VW van showed up, those were the people I was waiting for so I excused myself and got in the van. There were about 8 work people (from various jobs), a couple managers from my current job, and the same contractor that didn't pay for lunch. We went to another house, apparently we were the committee trying to set up a party and raffles for some work function. The eight of us were sitting in the living room and we looked at one wall that had like a stop light on it. An alarm went off and the red light went on and we were all like "so who won that prize?" We thought we were here to determine the prizes and games, but then the contractor said "Are ya'll ready?" and we were like huh? then the living room started moving, like the pirates of the carribean ride. We were all like "whooo hoo" the living room kept moving until finally we were going in a complete circle. Nobody had seat belt and it didn't seem like we were going fast enough the keep us in our seat but nobody fell. When the ride was over we went out to the van. At this point everybody except me and another person were wearing tyvex suits and I was thinking when did they change??. The van took us to my best friends high school home. We got there and the same women were there and there was a spread of cookies and cakes.

----------


## Niamh

I had horrible nightmares last night of being on escelators in a marks and spencers and i had to go to the top floor, but the building was a mile high. I ended up sitting on it bawing my eyes out, gripping to the side of the escalator trying hard not to look down (i have a fear of heights!) i managed to get up there but just couldnt continue on to where i wanted to go and crawled to a lift, which i got back in to go to the ground floor, which i took, but it went down, sideways, diagonally and straight down.
I somehow managed to get up there again and went for another lift, which was slower, and went straight down. It even had food in it. the only problem was you had to pretend to be a judge on ex factor the whole time yuo where it in?! ( i dont even watch that programme!) 
so yeah a terrifying dream that ended a bit twisted!

----------


## Shalot

Last night I had a horrible dream about my little brother. He has been getting into trouble lately and doesn't seem to appreciate how lucky he has been this far, and just continues with the same behavior and it's making me really sad, and last night I dreamed that he had gone down a road you don't come back from and I woke up and I was nauseated and sad and i just wanted to cry.

----------


## TheInsomniac

The latest dream i had.. begins with a hippopotomus.

There were two beautiful women in bikini's with fantastic bodies. They both had giant toothbrushes, the hippopotomus was a giant hippopotomus, and the two ladies were cleaning his teeth as he lay there grinning. I looked at my hand... a normal sized toothbrush, so the entire dream was me comparing my toothbrush to the womans giant sized toothbrushes, and saying the phrase 'My toothbrush isnt big enough', over and over again.

----------


## Ghuyuran

Dear God, let's not interpret that in a Freudian way.

----------


## NikolaiI

I almost always have good dreams, usually expansive or very peaceful. I dream of my fiancee and sometimes I feel so much love.

----------


## sprinks

I had a dream last night, that consisted _entirely_ of me attempting to return these 2 library books that I had. Nothing much interesting happened, but the whole dream just went on and on and on. I returned them today  :Biggrin:

----------


## librarius_qui

lots of nightmares usually! ... can hardly remember last time I had a good dream ... Yeah!!! It was not long ago! Since childhood, my good dreams have to do with playmobil!

(How could I forget this! ...)


 :Crash:

----------


## librarius_qui

Don't dream much (or remember any/many), though ... Guess it's (one of the) reason(s) I'm in analysis ...

----------


## papayahed

Last night I dreamt I was at the make up counter and the guy was making me up. He was applying lipstick and saying that I need a liner. when he was done I looked in the mirror and it was applied really thick and it went outside the lip area.

----------


## Shalot

> Last night I dreamt I was at the make up counter and the guy was making me up. He was applying lipstick and saying that I need a liner. when he was done I looked in the mirror and it was applied really thick and it went outside the lip area.


I saw a woman at Wal-Mart sporting that look - it was hideous. And her lip liner was darker than her lipstick.

----------


## Emil Miller

> The latest dream i had.. begins with a hippopotomus.
> 
> There were two beautiful women in bikini's with fantastic bodies. They both had giant toothbrushes, the hippopotomus was a giant hippopotomus, and the two ladies were cleaning his teeth as he lay there grinning. I looked at my hand... a normal sized toothbrush, so the entire dream was me comparing my toothbrush to the womans giant sized toothbrushes, and saying the phrase 'My toothbrush isnt big enough', over and over again.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtqIM_bPTws

----------


## papayahed

I was at work looking at equipment with two workers. The piece of equipment is about 60 ft up in a rack. The three of us were standing on three separate discs that could float and move around in the air. We were moving all around this equipment. When we were done I floated down and walked over to the warhouse and laid down and started reading a book (I don't know which one) I was laying on my stomach reading and looked around and there was debris and trash around and I thought to myself, why am I laying here reading. So I got up and walked into the hallway. The hallway was twice as wide as it is in RL and there was a coffee table against the wall. There were about 5 people walking through the hall way, one stopped to ask me a question and it was a coworker from my first co-op job. I walked further and I saw another coworker from that same co-op job.

----------


## Heddi

I seldom dream myself, but since I study psychology I`m naturally interested in hearing about them. This night however I had one myself. I dreamt that my dad was secretly writing an extremely popular blog of his own, it was built around a mythical theme and kind of represented a side of him that I`ve never known. It had something to do with ancient cultures and a lot of people were commenting there every day. Maybe I`m just jealous that my own blog in the real life will never become that popular?  :Wink: 

Usually the dreams I remember are nightmares, and they tend to have always the same theme: there are small animals (mice, fish, birds, two weeks ago even hedgehogs) that I`m supposed to look after, but which always die in the end. I`ve had these dreams since I was a little girl and thus I remember the feeling of guilt in the dreams from way back.

I associate my "tiny animals about to die" -dreams with Steinbecks "Of Mice and Men". The feeling I get from some parts of the book is similar to the atmosphere in my nightmares, and when writing about the novel at high school long time ago I did a better work analyzing that one than ever before -or after. Maybe I`d analyze better if I´d dream more?

----------


## papayahed

Zombies again!!

I can't remember too much of my first dream, I woke up in the middle of the night and told myself to remember it but this morning all I can remember is a coworker jumping a fence to come and help me but he was only wearing royal blue briefs. hahaha

The next dream was about zombies. We were in a smae cute town. The zombies were coming and we decided to leave. There was something about the car keys but that part is fuzzy. I walked to this old ladies house and walked in to get her a zombie came in and it was her husband. The old lady just kept point at her zombie husband kind of lke she wanted to stay with him. I threw a knife at him that completely missed, it was a week throw. I took that as a sign and left. There was a bar at the town square and I found that same coworker (blue briefs) along with a bunch of faceless people sitting at the bar and drinking. We got into coworkers truck, it was a pick up truck and everybody was lined up in the truck bed and we all drank a beer at the same time. The beer bottles all had metal rings attached to the bottom, Then I woke .

----------


## papayahed

Last night I dreamt I was in a small kitchen with three other people. The kitchen had a high ceiling, was pretty small and had white tile and light yellow walls, kind of an older country kitchen. Anyways somebody said "hey we're ghosts" and somehow I knew he was right, but he was only talking about three of us the one person looking out the window was not. I decided to see if I can move/fly. So I willed myself to glide along the floor and it worked. So the three of us tried to levitate, which worked so there we were hovering near the kitchen ceiling and talking. 

The next dream I had was that I was sleeping right by a bedroom door and a hand reached in and touched my arm. I woke up and pushed the hand away. I looked up and my mom was sleeping in the bed. I moved to the other side of the bed away from the door and was going to wake my mom up when the hand came into the room. It was actually two hands. The two hands were attached to arms which ended at the elbows. The hands and arms were just floating in the air. The hand/arms both had on rubber gloves. I fought with the hand/arms for a few minutes until I won then I started looking at the hand/arms and I noted a pivot point where the arms were attached to each other. Then I woke up.

----------


## Delta40

I have sleep paralysis. This is where I 'know' there is a presence in my room and I am not asleep but I am unable to move. Often I 'hear' it's dark voice and lately there has been anywhere up to three. They chatter endlessly in my left ear, inviting me to turn my head and look their way. I can feel that my jaw is locked wide open, like my eyes. Often I can hear the voices of family members moving around the house too because this happens if I take an afternoon nap. There are dishes clanging away in the kitchen. happy laughter and chatter. In my room, I watch in horror as my own hand rises above my face and then fixes itself firmly around my next and tries to strangle me. I am frozen as I watch the ceiling and 'hear' three old women to my left murmur in my ear to turn to the left toward them and when I do, I will die.

In my head I am amazed that this can happen while I am awake and I urge my body to move. Then I tell myself this is a scientific phenomena. i've seen the documentaries. They aren't evil spirits. Nobody can kill me. I'm not lying in my room strangling myself. Don't be scared. 

One of the women presence puts a pillow on my face murmuring all the while to die.

I still hear activity in the kitchen. Feel my hand around my own neck. I fight to reach the absolute surface. I start to feel tingling in my limbs. A fuzzy feeling thoughout. My mind starts to clear as I lay on my bed. My mouth is still wide open, as are my eyes. My hands are by my side and there is no pillow on my face. There is no presence in my room. All I can hear is activity in the house.

----------


## skasian

> I have sleep paralysis. This is where I 'know' there is a presence in my room and I am not asleep but I am unable to move. Often I 'hear' it's dark voice and lately there has been anywhere up to three. They chatter endlessly in my left ear, inviting me to turn my head and look their way. I can feel that my jaw is locked wide open, like my eyes. Often I can hear the voices of family members moving around the house too because this happens if I take an afternoon nap. There are dishes clanging away in the kitchen. happy laughter and chatter. In my room, I watch in horror as my own hand rises above my face and then fixes itself firmly around my next and tries to strangle me. I am frozen as I watch the ceiling and 'hear' three old women to my left murmur in my ear to turn to the left toward them and when I do, I will die.
> 
> In my head I am amazed that this can happen while I am awake and I urge my body to move. Then I tell myself this is a scientific phenomena. i've seen the documentaries. They aren't evil spirits. Nobody can kill me. I'm not lying in my room strangling myself. Don't be scared. 
> 
> One of the women presence puts a pillow on my face murmuring all the while to die.
> 
> I still hear activity in the kitchen. Feel my hand around my own neck. I fight to reach the absolute surface. I start to feel tingling in my limbs. A fuzzy feeling thoughout. My mind starts to clear as I lay on my bed. My mouth is still wide open, as are my eyes. My hands are by my side and there is no pillow on my face. There is no presence in my room. All I can hear is activity in the house.



I know this is quite common with people, but I have never heard such a vivid and most "advanced" sleep paralysis from anyone. At school, I most of my friends have experienced it, where it ranges from being just paralysed, to hearing voices and seeing some kind of inhumane vague figure looking back at them. I have experienced a couple of these myself, and I have also heared some uncanny laughing and a strange face looking back at me when every part of my body was stiff as a rock. Only my eyes were movable, and when I tried to speak, I could not. In Korea, we call this as being pressing under a rock, as it feels this way. It seems strange that I have been asking friends from different nationality about this, but mostly, Asians esp Korean experience this.

One of my friends said that this phenomena is caused when the physical, mental and spiritual energy is at the lowest. I have to agree, the period I felt this was when I was physically worned out and in depression. The reason for this phenomena is because the body is still sleeping and the mind is wide awake. In other words you are dreaming in reality. That is why your body is immovable whereas you tend to see everything in reality and breathe in reality. My friends and I believe that it is evil spirits that tend to make you suffer spiritually and mentally, but not in the physical level. I know some of you do not want a religious reference, however it is my belief after praying to God, the phenomena had stopped. I prayed to God that this paralysis may stop and since then it stopped happening to me. All of my Christian friends who did the same stopped having sleep paralysis, therefore I assume that this is caused by supernatural forces that cannot be explained by science.

----------


## papayahed

I've been having a lot of dream lately but mostly about work.

One dream we were making overheads lifts, all these vessels and pipes were going overhead and I kept asking the foreman if he's cleared the area and if everything was roped off.

Last night I dreamt there was a whole group of contractors and I remember seeing a gun with the contractor's logo on it. Then it seem like somebody was shot and killed (this part didn't happen in the dream) and we were standing / sitting around talking about it and I noticed two odd pieces of metal on the table so I picked them up and put them in my pocket, nobody else noticed except one tall guy and when everybody left the tall guy was watching me and I knew he wanted those pieces and was going to try to get them from me so I was hanging around an ice cream booth.

----------


## SleepyWitch

I dreamt that I was sharing a flat with some friends and my best friend had a baby girl (until last year, my best friend used to hiss and splutter at the thought of having children). The baby was maybe 7 months old but it could talk already  :Confused:  In the dream, we all took turns sitting the baby. I came home and found it in the hall waiting in its pram for someone to pick it up and take it to the flat. When I lifted it up it said "Ah, one of my papas". And I was like "Hu? I'm not a papa, I'm a mama." (I wasn't angry though, just joking with the talking baby). Then *Niamh* came home from work in a very fould mood and had a smoke to calm down. Heheh, apparently she lived there, too. I don't know why I thought it was Niamh, because the woman didn't look 100% like Niamh, but I was sure it was her.
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Granny5

A few nights ago I dreamed that I had a very pretty little sister. She was about 2 years old and had curly blond hair and followed me everywhere I would go. I really loved my sister but I was trying to poision her. I would put powdered rat poision in her sippy cup every chance I could. She would never even get sick so I'd put in a larger amount next time I fixed her some juice. I would fill the cup about half full and still she wouldn't die. At one point in my dream my Mother asked me if I was trying to hurt my little sister and I told her no but she gave me one of her "I know you're lying but you're not doing a very good job of it" looks and just let it go. I've puzzled over this dream ever since but don't know what it means. I don't have a sister and I have never wanted to kill anyone...well, not really.

----------


## Zee.

I ONLY dream of zombies  :Frown:

----------


## papayahed

> I ONLY dream of zombies



pffwww! I'm glad I'm not the only one to dream of zombies.

----------


## Pensive

I have been having a recurring dream recently. 
It's strange and probably more in order than the other dreams I have ever had.

In my bed, while reading _The Catcher in the Rye_ (yes, all the three times I have had this dream I am reading this book), I notice some snake and shriek loudly. Within a few seconds, I notice changes taking place in its body and it turns into a mixed form of human and a snake to my bewilderment. Now not only am I scared but extremely surprised as well. 

And to further increase my astonishment, it starts speaking in a strange hissy human voice (the kind Voldemort uses with Nagini in the HP movie), and says something like the following conversation (the dialogues might sound weird as I am translating them from my native tongue in which I saw the dream). 
"I have come here to warn you."
Shuddering I ask, "What about?"
"The path you are following, it's a path that's followed by several, but you, you are not the several. You are different. While others might survive on the path travelled by the majority, you can not. You have to choose the path less travelled by."
"How do you distinguish between the path less travelled by and frequently travelled by?" I manage to utter the question bugging my mind amidst the shivering.
In reply, the snake-like-human just ha-ha's, and tells me it's for me to figure out.
"Figure out? Aren't you leaving me with much to figure out? If you have been so kind enough to warn me, why can't you help me any further?" By now, my anger has taken over even my scared self. 
"Alright, alright, calm down. All you have to say is goodbye. Goodbye to everything you care about/everyone you feel you are the closest to. And concentrate on one important task that lies ahead you...."
"Goodbye? But why? Do you mean I should commit suicide or something?" I ask him not getting much out of its talk.
"Just seclude yourself!" Telling me that it changes back into its snake form. I get out of my bed, and try to run after it, but no use. It's quicker than me and has escaped. 

This dream really shook me. One dream repeatedly knocking on my sub-conscious's door thrice? That's too much, and what's even more weird is that apparently the details remain exactly the same in all three.

I am wondering if I am some really spiritual being that is being helped by some special power? It's reminding me of some other occasions that were what-to-say rather weird. 

Oh God, I am becoming nuts!

----------


## Niamh

> I dreamt that I was sharing a flat with some friends and my best friend had a baby girl (until last year, my best friend used to hiss and splutter at the thought of having children). The baby was maybe 7 months old but it could talk already  In the dream, we all took turns sitting the baby. I came home and found it in the hall waiting in its pram for someone to pick it up and take it to the flat. When I lifted it up it said "Ah, one of my papas". And I was like "Hu? I'm not a papa, I'm a mama." (I wasn't angry though, just joking with the talking baby). Then *Niamh* came home from work in a very fould mood and had a smoke to calm down. Heheh, apparently she lived there, too. I don't know why I thought it was Niamh, because the woman didn't look 100% like Niamh, but I was sure it was her.


 :FRlol:  what the...!

----------


## papayahed

I had a very disjointed dream, the only thing I remember was that I was looking in the backseat of my SUV (I don't own one currently) and looking at my new DVD player on the back of the seats. (I hate those things!!)

----------


## Remarkable

Last week I finished "The Time Traveler's Wife" and I always use elements from books I read to rearrange stories I imagine at night. I can's sleep unless I'm imagining something:it's like my nightly fairy tales.

Anyway, the past week I've put in the stories what happened to Henry DeTamble in the end of the book(I won't say it here so that I don't ruin the book for those who haven't read it). One morning I woke up from this very vivid but confounding dream. I always watch dreams for afar, just so that you know it. Even if I'm dreaming of myself, I rarely see the world from my own eyes.

Now, in this dream there was a person, sometimes me, sometimes a young man, sometimes a middle-aged man that had that same problem as Henry DeTomble(my, I feel terrible just writting it), trying to run away from home. Home was in a weird place, up on a hill by the shore. It was kind of a glass house: that is, it had lots of windows and glass doors.

The central character had gone out from the door of the studio(and it's still a mistery how), trying to slide down the hill so as to fall on the sea. Because the plan was that once on the sea, a boat could pick them up and take them to a place they wanted to see badly. So in the beggining, the young man slides down the hill and gets in the sea, which is deserted, then the middle-aged man is in the sea, trying to read a book, but getting interferences from big tides. The beach is full of people but they are indifferent towards him. Then, the middle-aged man climbs back up the hill, towards the house, and leaves the wet book, open to a certain page, inside the studio. In that paged is described how he and his wife, I think, fell in love and he wanted his wife to read it. Then the man wants to slide down again, but this time, it's me. I hear footsteps and I see my mum coming. I try to hide, but she sees me. Then, as if on a change of mind, she doesn't see me. But I don't remember anything more.

While the dream was going on, there were interferences of the type: the central character, already in the middle of the sea, found a boat. 

An afterthought: both the young and the middle-aged men were very handsome.

This has been, I believe, my creepiest dream yet. I usually see beautiful and optimistic dreams. Still, when I get back to the dream, I was not depressed while watching it... Weird...

----------


## Shalot

I had a dream about facebook last night. I dreamed that I ran into someone that I added as a friend from high school and he was asking me why I didn't respond when he commented on my status update and I was all flustered and I was like "oh, I can't keep up with facebook - it drives me insane." And in the dream, the reason I didn't respond was because I hadn't talked to him in forever and I didn't know what to say but I didn't tell him that. Methinks I'm on the internet too much.

----------


## 1n50mn14

I'm at home, and I have my boyfriend here, which I'm not supposed to. Mum comes home unexpectedly, so I usher him into the basement where he hides underneath a blanket until I can get her to leave to go get milk, or some other such task. At which point I quickly rush him out of the house. I have this dream almost every night, with some variation or another.

----------


## papayahed

I had this dream a few nights ago, drinking preceded this one: I was in a car and I pulled into mcdonalds. Some repair work was going on so a crew member was at the entrance kneeling down doing something with tar in the concrete seam, this person was also talking orders. I ordered and pulled up to the window. A worker came up to the window and told me the price and I paid, another person handed me a bag and said here's your mushroom burrito combo and some other thing. I said wait I didn't order this. The next thing I know I'm in a hallway in the back of the restaurant and it full of people some teenagers are at one end and firefighters at the other. The teens were a little loud and one of the firefighters were laying on the ground on his side. Next thing I'm on the inside of the drive thru window talking to the manager but the manager is busy with other orders and not looking at me. I'm telling the manager that I didn't order the mushroom thing and she says "well you must be lying". I had a roll of quarters in my hand and I slammed them on the counter and yelled that I don't lie and the manager walked away. Then I was back in the hallway and the teens were having a contest to see who could press lips the longest. They weren't kissing they all just had their lips pressed together and the firemen were messing with my pants.

----------


## Shalot

> I had this dream a few nights ago, drinking preceded this one: I was in a car and I pulled into mcdonalds. Some repair work was going on so a crew member was at the entrance kneeling down doing something with tar in the concrete seam, this person was also talking orders. I ordered and pulled up to the window. A worker came up to the window and told me the price and I paid, another person handed me a bag and said here's your mushroom burrito combo and some other thing. I said wait I didn't order this. The next thing I know I'm in a hallway in the back of the restaurant and it full of people some teenagers are at one end and firefighters at the other. The teens were a little loud and one of the firefighters were laying on the ground on his side. Next thing I'm on the inside of the drive thru window talking to the manager but the manager is busy with other orders and not looking at me. I'm telling the manager that I didn't order the mushroom thing and she says "well you must be lying". I had a roll of quarters in my hand and I slammed them on the counter and yelled that I don't lie and the manager walked away. Then I was back in the hallway and the teens were having a contest to see who could press lips the longest. They weren't kissing they all just had their lips pressed together and the firemen were messing with my pants.


so the firemen were messing with your pants? Interesting.

----------


## papayahed

> so the firemen were messing with your pants? Interesting.



I didn't think anybody really read these. :FRlol:

----------


## Shalot

I was waiting for someone to come along and ask you where their hoses were during all this, but nobody has, so I'm going to do it. Where were their hoses?  :Brow:  :Banana:  :Biggrin:  :Blush:

----------


## papayahed

:FRlol: No hoses made an appearance. :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

pmslmao!!!!  :FRlol:

----------


## NikolaiI

I had the greatest, sweetest, dream of my life last night. I don't even remember anything about it, but it was the most peaceful and blissful I have ever felt.

----------


## weltanschauung

_i jumped into the river, what did i see?_

----------


## breathtest

I dreamt once when i was younger that a very old woman who was just a skeleton wanted to adopt me. 

The dreams i have now are too weird for me to recount. Well... that one i just told was quite weird but i would not be able to convey the right feelings

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Last night I dreamt it was my wedding day, but for some reason I couldn't organize it and my parents had to. They got a terrible venue and decorated it with streamers; my mom bought me a nice dress but forgot the shoes; I didn't have a photographer; it was a morning wedding and they forgot to wake me, so I only had an hour to get ready and I still had to clean up the kitchen (???) and they even forgot to invite my friends!! It was terrible for me since I'm Miss Organized, hehe  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shalot

a few nights ago, I dreamed that I went to prison with two friends. It was our first day of prison and we were given our prison suits to wear, and there were a bunch of prisoners in a line to go somewhere behind us, and one of the officers pointed us out to the prisoners and said, "look everyone, fresh meat." and then all the prisoners laughed. So then we were somehow in our rooms/prison cells and wearing our prison outfits and it was time to get breakfast so I go to the cafeteria and get in line and my friends are behind me. This must have been a swanky prison because you could order what you wanted for breakfast, and the person in front of me ordered a waffle and I thought that sounded good so I said I'd get a waffle and the cafeteria person told me, "No." Then she went on to make someone's else's breakfast and I got left out, and was starving so I stood around a while waiting for some other cafeteria worker to come up to the counter and take my order but they ignored me for a while and by the time someone acknowledged me, my friends had been ushered away, and i was late getting back to my cell and I was going to get in trouble for being late and finally somoene took my order and told me I could have a leftover hamburger from yesterday. So, i take my leftover hamburger and go to pay with my prison food credits and they tell me that my cold hamburger will cost me so many credits and I realize that they're charging me half a week's food credits for an old hamburger. And, I'm late and I'm among other inmates who are not friendly. And then I woke up. I'm not real familiar with how food is administered in prison, so I'm not sure how I came up with the idea of prison food credits. But that was my dream. I actually woke up feeling a little panicked on that one.  :Cold:

----------


## papayahed

I think I had a bunch of dreams last night that are all jumbled together. First I was in a house but it had a large airplane cockpit. There was a small group of people and one lady was saying the place was haunted. As she was talking about it a wooden mannequin walked by then we went into the cockpit and there was another mannequin sitting in maybe the copilots chair and it's mouth was moving but no sounds were coming out. I took pictures of the mannequin. Then in my dream I laid down on a couch and feel asleep, I woke up and a mannequin walked by. Second I was walking to a campsite and was trying to walk in mud because it seemed like it would be a good mudbath for my feet. There was some construction going on and the machines were a hodge podge of new and old. There's more but I'm late for work.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Time to discuss those deep experiences of the unconscious. Tell us about your dreams, the weird ones, the vivid ones and the scary ones. What do you think they mean? Come on, it's time to unvail that nocturnal world of the unconscious!

----------


## Haunted

great idea for a thread!

----------


## papayahed

Alll Riiigghhttt, I thought I was going to have to dig this thread up.


Last night I dreamt I was in a house with one of those big families (the ones with lots of kids). The kids were running around and having a good time then their two dogs came over and sat by me, when I petted them they seemed a little thin. Then we were all at a train/subway station waiting forthe train into the city(I'm assuming NY) and one of the girls said she spent her money on candy and didn't have enough for the train ticket. Then I was at one of those old timey small wooden train depots.

----------


## Niamh

> Alll Riiigghhttt, I thought I was going to have to dig this thread up.


Thats because i dug it up instead.  :Wink:  Psychic ablities.  :Tongue:

----------


## toni

The other night, I dreamt that I was getting married. Imagine my shock.  :Eek2:  
What's horrible about it is : 
1) I don't even fancy getting married
2) I was donning a white gown! Which made me feel like a princess but still!  :Redface: 
3) The groom was this basketball player from another University (whom I 'm not that fond of) 

In the end, the toni in the dream was excited about the whole process and the prospect of having a family. But in reality, she was absolutely horrified and still vows not to get married.

----------


## DanielBenoit

About a week ago, I had this dream for the second time in my life; that I awoke in my bed and looked out the window to see that it was open, so I flew out and flew higher and higher into space until I was floating among galaxies and flying tables and silverware. . . . .

Last night I dreamed that I was holding a baloon and that the baloon would help me float high up into the sky. I would look down and see over one-hundred feet between myself and the ground. Then a bunch of farmers came out with shotguns and tried to shoot my baloon down  :Frown:  .

I know. I'm weird.  :Goof:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Sweet. :Smile: 

Well, I have dreams once in a while.

It's usually about fighting. It's a battle. I actually have to kinda force myself to dream about it 'cause, if I don't, then I dream the dreams that I don't wanna dream about.  :Sick:

----------


## Basil

I don't remember the entire dream I had last night, but this is how it ended:

I was standing behind a large crowd of people in a huge park. I was with a small group of folks who were apparently my roommates or fellow boarders or something. I asked this small group if we had dessert back at the house; one responded that yes, we were going to have ice cream and cookies once we got back. This bit of information excited me so much that I shouted, "YABBA DABBA DO!!" My joyful yelp, however, caused some members of the crowd to turn around and glare at us, with one of them saying crossly, "Do you mind? We're trying to watch the concert." It was only then that I realized that we were at a Simon and Garfunkel reunion concert.

So, in short, I disrupted a Simon and Garfunkel show by shouting 'yabba dabba do' because I was excited about ice cream.

----------


## papayahed

Last night I dreamt I lived in a small rural town. First I was at home looking for my stud earrings because I was going to get a second hole in my ears. Next I was at work and we were trying to figure out how to get a machine running, the machine happened to be above a McDonalds restaurant. Next I looked out the window of the office and could see red liquid floating in a ditch that runs along the river, I looked further up the river and could see a fire truck and fireman trying to put out a fire at a small building (the building had a flare which is weird) near the river. The fire was under control so nobody thought anything about it. I went home, met up with a friend and gave him my cloths to wear, which worries me because he's way bigger. Anyways he puts on the cloths we sat around a bit and he has to go to work so he jumps off the balcony of the second floor.
I look out my bedroom window and see people searching near the river, I go down to the river and as I'm walking between a house and some bushes there is a smake on the ground in the bushes. I looked back and the snake was gone. I found out that while searching for two girls another young girl went missing (the two were found). I started to walk back to the house to get my boots when there was a bull in my neighbors front yard. The bull started chasing me and I ran to my house but didn't have time to get inside and the bull rammed my house and walked away. Then there was a sheriff and someone else near my house and the neighbor came to ask about the bull. The sheriff was saying they caught the guy that kidnapped the young girl in alaska as he was trying to apply for some license. I asked the sheriff if I could sue and the neighbor chimed in saying "You know you can't win" and I said "well can I borrow your vacuum because there's potpourri all over the floor from your bull".

----------


## KryStaLitsa

lol!!!that's kinda movie-dream!!!

My latest dreams were very simple but still so tiring...I've been actually dreaming that I could'nt sleep,so I was walking in the house all night...kitchen-livingroom-bedroom and all over again...Sometimes I also go down the stairs, up to the street,but when I try to get back home I can't...I keep felling of the stairs and wake up exhausted... Do you think dreams could mean something??

----------


## Basil

Snakes, bulls...a Freudian could have a field day with the imagery in your dream, Papaya. (and that's not even including the 'stud' earrings!)  :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

> Snakes, bulls...a Freudian could have a field day with the imagery in your dream, Papaya. (and that's not even including the 'stud' earrings!)



hahaha, just kidding! That was actual my friends dream. :Nod:  :Idea:  :Redface:  yeah, that's it my friends dream.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Fighting...Again. Ugh.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I had a dream that I was at deceased film director Stanley Kubrick's house, and that he had given me a Reeses Peanut Butter Cup. . . . . :Alien:

----------


## Scheherazade

> hahaha, just kidding! That was actual my friends dream. yeah, that's it my friends dream.


Hey, is your _friend_ likely to make an appearance on YIM tonight?

 :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

> Hey, is your _friend_ likely to make an appearance on YIM tonight?


No, my friend had class and had to give her first speech last night.

----------


## Scheherazade

> No, my friend had class and had to give her first speech last night.


Bet she's done very well!  :Biggrin: 


On a different note, here is a dream from me:

I am trying to prepare a dinner for a friend, who happens to move next door to my parent's house in my dream. Even though I don't see my friend in my dream at all, I somehow know that we hadn't seen each other for a long time and I want the meal to be good. 

I cannot decide what to make and at the end, with my father's help, I decide on pasta with tomato and basil sauce... Then, I think there should be some chicken too, to be followed by strawberries and cream.

I very rarely remember my dreams and when I do once in a blue moon, it turns out to be like this.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Basil

> I decide on pasta with tomato and basil sauce...


You...you MONSTER!!

----------


## papayahed

Last Night: I was somewhere in the woods, either at somones house or a campsite. There were a few people around doing woodsy stuff when somone said "come here, look at this" and we walked over to a pick up truck and in the truck bed there was a fairly large box full of puppies. It wasn't like 7 puppies it was like 37. I petted a few then picked up a white one.

----------


## papayahed

erm, I think this is a bunch of different dreams mashed together: I walked by a ditch at work and a guy was welding underwater, I could just see the top of his head then a truck driver did something stupid so I banned him. Then I was walking down this street at night. I turned a corner and went into this bar/greasy spoon my Mom and somebody else were ordering hamburgers to go, I walked up and my mom said what do you want and I said "What is this for?" and she got mad at me because I was supossed to know. So I walked out and was walking down an alley and this very tall thin man was walking in the opposite direction, he was in the shadows so I couldn't see his face. Then it was morning and I was in my grandparents neighborhood and I saw a coworker getting into his car and I asked him for a ride. I got in but the drivers side was on the right. We were talking and he asked me if I wanted to go on this fishing trip and I said when and he said May 5 and I said ok but he kept talking it up. Then I was with my mom in a dressing room I was worried that i would be in trouble at work for banning the truck driver, Mom was trying on dresses and she was upset because the dress she was trying on was a size 7 and it was too big.

----------


## Scheherazade

Oh, I can see Basil having a ball with this dream!

----------


## Basil

> Oh, I can see Basil having a ball with this dream!


Well, I'm no doctor, but judging by this dream, I think it is safe to say that Papaya is certifiably nuts.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Well, I'm no doctor, but judging by this dream, I think it is safe to say that Papaya is certifiably nuts.


Dunno... That sounds _purty_ scientific to me...

Of course, the question remains: What kind of "nuts" we are talking about here?

Brazilian, hazelnuts, wallnuts, peanuts?

----------


## Annamariah

I dreamt of most people in Finland dying because of some horrible plague. That's what you get for watching Spooks before bedtime  :Eek2:

----------


## papayahed

It is getting close to Pecan harvesting season...

----------


## Helga

a few days ago I dreamt I was knitting a sweater and I hate knitting, but the thing is that I was doing all wrong. I made it with short sleeves and than I made separate sleeves and wanted to knit them on the short ones. I remember looking at it and thinking this was wrong.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I had a dream that I was flying through the clouds, and then I looked down and noticed that the whole earth had disappeared  :Eek:  and that I was flying in absolute clouds!

Love the intense and beautiful emotions dreams bring out in you  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

last night i dreamt i won the lotto. I even convinced myself in the dream that i wasnt dreaming... then i woke up.  :Frown:

----------


## soundofmusic

> I had a dream that I was flying through the clouds, and then I looked down and noticed that the whole earth had disappeared  and that I was flying in absolute clouds!
> 
> Love the intense and beautiful emotions dreams bring out in you


 :Angel:  Do you believe in astral projection, Daniel? I've sometimes had the idea, from some of your posts, that you have a second site, of sort, that comes when someone leaves the dream world.  :Nod: 

I often dream of the dead: Last night I dreamed that my family had become homeless and had to come to my home to live. My mother, who had very severe dementia, had decided to steal a new neighbors red watering hose and had caused a neighborhood squable. My sister, meanwhile, had taken all of my clothes and left me with only my uniforms; she told me I didn't need clothes because I had decided not to go to church. I put on a uniform and began filling up like a helium ballon, getting bigger and bigger. My father, meanwhile, was in the front room taking an axe to my front wall. I tried to stop him; but he kept saying, "I know what I'm doing" as I continued to float away... :Crash:

----------


## Lokasenna

I had a nightmare last night (not in itself an unusal occurence - my dreams are usually pretty vivid) which was one of the worst I've had for a long while. I was being chased through endless corridors by a vast mass of flesh, covered with screaming mouths. Every time I shut a door on it, it would beat against it until it broke through, and would continue to pursue me.

That woke me at 4 AM - I needed a calming cup of tea before I could sleep again. It really shook me... :Frown:

----------


## soundofmusic

> I had a nightmare last night (not in itself an unusal occurence - my dreams are usually pretty vivid) which was one of the worst I've had for a long while. I was being chased through endless corridors by a vast mass of flesh, covered with screaming mouths. Every time I shut a door on it, it would beat against it until it broke through, and would continue to pursue me.(


 :Cold:   :Eek2:  How awful, I hate vivid dreams; they usually are some metaphor for some long forgotten childhood trauma or my mind telling me I'm not "making my place in the world". Except, of course, when it decides to send my dead relatives after me; then they tell me themselves that I'm not making my place in the world.
However, if I were a young man, I would think that a dream about a vast mass of flesh with several screaming mouths chasing me would be telling me that I shouldn't marry.  :As Sleep:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

I didn't enough sleep last night but it was enough to dream about battling my darkside.

----------


## soundofmusic

> I didn't enough sleep last night but it was enough to dream about battling my darkside.


 :Confused:  Which side won? Who said something to the effect that "...the best way to triumph over temptation was to indulge it...Ben Franklin or Oscar Wilde or...Well, I suppose it worked out pretty well for Ben; but Oscar, well...

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> Which side won? Who said something to the effect that "...the best way to triumph over temptation was to indulge it...Ben Franklin or Oscar Wilde or...Well, I suppose it worked out pretty well for Ben; but Oscar, well...


Well, I didn't sleep long enough to see who won either.  :Argue:

----------


## Zeniyama

I forget what I dreamed about last night, but I can remember of it that everyone I know was there, and there were all these sights and sounds and colours, and I feel as though everything in my life melded together and culminated into one big, aleatoric mess right before waking up.

----------


## higley

Last night I dreamed that I was the fiery leader of a ragtag group battling their way through zombies to safety. I wielded a shovel effectively and kept yelling for the others to aim for the brain. Apparently the apocalypse brings out the best in me.

----------


## papayahed

> Last night I dreamed that I was the fiery leader of a ragtag group battling their way through zombies to safety. I wielded a shovel effectively and kept yelling for the others to aim for the brain. Apparently the apocalypse brings out the best in me.



alllll riiigghhhttt. :FRlol: 


Last night I dreamt: 1) that I pulled out a pair of work jeans and one leg was faded up to the knee from a time I had to put one leg in a ditch full of water for some reason. 2) I was getting ready to take a shower and I was standing in the hallway just outside the bathroom and i heard a noise like someone was moving around behind the shower curtain so I went in the bathroom, the bathroom was not my current bathroom I seemed to be in a high rise apatment complex, anyways I walk in the bathroom and there's a naked man going up a ladder into his apartment. It was like he had a trap door in the floor of his apartment that was the size of my bathroom that he could open and close at will. Anyways my dog was following the man to his apartment and I was like "where are you going?" so the dog turned around and the man said (to the dog) "that's ok you can come back up when your done here". I was so mad I stormed out of the bathroom then came back in and the man was in his apartment sitting at his desk with a typewriter - I could see into most of his aprtment because he hadn't closed the trap door and I yelled at him that I was calling management.

----------


## Scheherazade

_One, two, three..._

I got a very restless night last night... And everytime I woke up, The Velvet Underground's "After Hours" was playing in my head... So much so that I began to suspect that it was even in my dreams.

I have been listening to this song a lot recently (again) so probably that is the reason it was on continuous play in my head but it really confused _me 'lil 'ead!_

----------


## Shalot

I dreamed this a while ago but I was so disturbed when I woke up that I've actually remembered it for more than a few moments after I woke up. I dreamed that I had a big black scorpion burrowing into the back of my head. I ran my fingers through my hair and was feeling around on my scalp and felt a lump and was trying to comb it out with my fingers and then i had to pry it out and when it came out and I was holding it in my hand I had some blood on my fingertips and I had the sensation of having my head clear and I knew that the scorpion was the cause of many months of confusion that I had been experiencing and I wondered what I had missed in my mental haze.  :Cold:

----------


## The Comedian

Removed

----------


## Annamariah

I've been seeing a lot of nightmares latetly, which is unusual, as I rarely do. It's really annoying, because I'm not very well rested when I wake up. Another strange thing is that usually I know where my nightmares come from. Usually in my dreams important things that are approaching (like matriculation examinations in upper secondary school) go wrong. Now, however, I've been seeing completely random nightmares. In one I was chased all night long from place to place (I guess someone was trying to kill me), in another there was first one insect-sized little mouse, which was really cute, but then there was suddenly more and more of those and they started growing and attacking me and then they weren't cute at all anymore  :Tongue:  Neither of those dreams make no sense, nor does the other ones I've been seing lately...

----------


## Mathor

I was betting on racehorses at a restaurant, and I went to go cash in my winning ticket, and a woman was walking past with a knife in her hand, and accidentally slipped and fell into me, stabbing me in the stomach. She then called an ambulance, but I sat for about 5 minutes in the seat bleeding. And then I woke up. Weirdddd.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I've been seeing a lot of nightmares latetly, which is unusual, as I rarely do. It's really annoying, because I'm not very well rested when I wake up. Another strange thing is that usually I know where my nightmares come from. Usually in my dreams important things that are approaching (like matriculation examinations in upper secondary school) go wrong. Now, however, I've been seeing completely random nightmares. In one I was chased all night long from place to place (I guess someone was trying to kill me), in another there was first one insect-sized little mouse, which was really cute, but then there was suddenly more and more of those and they started growing and attacking me and then they weren't cute at all anymore  Neither of those dreams make no sense, nor does the other ones I've been seing lately...


When I was a kid, I often dreamed that the devil was trying to get me into his domains, but somehow I always managed to defeat the poor moron. We could say that I literally filled his face with fists and kicks. That's how I came up being so strong of character ........  :FRlol:  What's the outcome of your battles?

----------


## Annamariah

> When I was a kid, I often dreamed that the devil was trying to get me into his domains, but somehow I always managed to defeat the poor moron. We could say that I literally filled his face with fists and kicks. That's how I came up being so strong of character ........  What's the outcome of your battles?


Once in a nightmare someone attacked me with a knife and I managed to kill that person using the same knife, but I think that's the only one I've ever managed to win a battle even in my dreams  :Biggrin:  Usually I manage to run away or wake up before the fight comes to an end.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> When I was a kid, I often dreamed that the devil was trying to get me into his domains, but somehow I always managed to defeat the poor moron. We could say that I literally filled his face with fists and kicks. That's how I came up being so strong of character ........  What's the outcome of your battles?





> Once in a nightmare someone attacked me with a knife and I managed to kill that person using the same knife, but I think that's the only one I've ever managed to win a battle even in my dreams  Usually I manage to run away or wake up before the fight comes to an end.


Man, you guys have skillz! I am always the one inferior to the guy-with-knife or serrated-nails-monster in my dreams.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Once in a nightmare someone attacked me with a knife and I managed to kill that person using the same knife, but I think that's the only one I've ever managed to win a battle even in my dreams  Usually I manage to run away or wake up before the fight comes to an end.


You need more battles in your agenda, dear  :FRlol:  You can't always run, for there comes the time when you have to face your enemies and get your payback  :FRlol: 




> Man, you guys have skillz! I am always the one inferior to the guy-with-knife or serrated-nails-monster in my dreams.


That's something we'll really have to work on, Dan. I'm going to have to teach you the fine arts of knife-fighting  :Tongue:

----------


## Annamariah

> Man, you guys have skillz! I am always the one inferior to the guy-with-knife or serrated-nails-monster in my dreams.


You just need to practise  :Nod:  You could also try to outwit those monsters, if your not so good with handling weapons  :Biggrin: 




> You need more battles in your agenda, dear  You can't always run, for there comes the time when you have to face your enemies and get your payback


Judging by into what direction (= more and more nightmares) my dreams have been going, I think I'm in for a lot of practise in the future  :Rolleyes:  But you're right, the constant running does get rather exhausting.

----------


## Maximilianus

> You just need to practise  You could also try to outwit those monsters, if your not so good with handling weapons


Yes, we can play riddles against them and get them utterly confused  :Tongue: 




> Judging by into what direction (= more and more nightmares) my dreams have been going, I think I'm in for a lot of practise in the future  But you're right, the constant running does get rather exhausting.


Probably you just need more restful sleep, and for longer periods. Mayhap is mainly a stress problem, I think.

----------


## Annamariah

> Yes, we can play riddles against them and get them utterly confused


...and while they're scratching their heads in confusion, we can steal their weapons and strike back  :Biggrin: 




> Probably you just need more restful sleep, and for longer periods. Mayhap is mainly a stress problem, I think.


You're probably right, but stress is something I can't figure how to get rid of  :Mad:

----------


## Maximilianus

> ...and while they're scratching their heads in confusion, we can steal their weapons and strike back


 :Nod: 




> You're probably right, but stress is something I can't figure how to get rid of


I'm not surprised, you have too many forms of therapy in suomi  :Tongue:  (now I got the proper spelling  :Banana:   :Biggrin: )

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Yes, we can play riddles against them and get them utterly confused


Yes, we can take on the role of the sphinx and say _"What is the creature that walks on four legs in the morning, two legs at noon, and three in the evening?"_ That should keep them scratching their heads  :Tongue:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Yes, we can take on the role of the sphinx and say _"What is the creature that walks on four legs in the morning, two legs at noon, and three in the evening?"_ That should keep them scratching their heads


 :FRlol:

----------


## DanielBenoit

I had a dream last night that my father killed me. I awoke screaming.

----------


## papayahed

I had a few dreams last night: 1) A group of us arrived at this beach that we had previously been to but this time the water was way more blue then before, almost like the Caribbean. There was some guy wind surfing or something and I was trying to take his picture. Next I was in a large cafeteria with some older people who didn't speak much English and I was trying to explain the menu card/program apparently we were at some event. Next I was in a doctors office, a chiropractor I think, and I moved a certain way and it felt like there was something poking out of the left side of my stomach it was kind of like a box the doctor twisted my shoulders and the box went away then the Dr started asking me questions about people I know and as I was putting on my shoes I realized my shoes stank.

----------


## SleepyWitch

bläh, I have lots of nightmares these days, e.g. this morning, just before waking up: it started with the scene of a forest and a background commentary like in a documentary. The commentary said that there are two types of foxes, those that don't use knives and those that use knives to kill cats. At that point, the 'camera' focused on a knife lying on the ground. Then I was sitting in a tree and fox climbed up the tree and said I had to help him kill the cat, and he showed me his knife. I could sense/ see the cat sneaking around in the shrubs below. Meanwhile, the voice from the off commented that a fox's meow is higher-pitched than that of a cat and that foxes with knives often tried to snare their prey by pretending to be a cat and meowing. The fox started meowing for a bit, but it really didn't sound like a cat. So he asked me to meow to attract the cat. Finally, the cat climbed up the tree and I had to grab its hands and pin it against a branch (I didn't want to do this, but was forced to, somehow). .... Well, the cat didn't look like a cute kitty either, more like a wild cat cum demon. It had brown and grey stripes and was rather fat and box-shaped. It's claws cut my hands while I was pinning it down. Then the fox cut the cat's heart out with his knife and ate it.  :Cold:

----------


## Shalot

> bläh, I have lots of nightmares these days, e.g. this morning, just before waking up: it started with the scene of a forest and a background commentary like in a documentary. The commentary said that there are two types of foxes, those that don't use knives and those that use knives to kill cats. At that point, the 'camera' focused on a knife lying on the ground. Then I was sitting in a tree and fox climbed up the tree and said I had to help him kill the cat, and he showed me his knife. I could sense/ see the cat sneaking around in the shrubs below. Meanwhile, the voice from the off commented that a fox's meow is higher-pitched than that of a cat and that foxes with knives often tried to snare their prey by pretending to be a cat and meowing. The fox started meowing for a bit, but it really didn't sound like a cat. So he asked me to meow to attract the cat. Finally, the cat climbed up the tree and I had to grab its hands and pin it against a branch (I didn't want to do this, but was forced to, somehow). .... Well, the cat didn't look like a cute kitty either, more like a wild cat cum demon. It had brown and grey stripes and was rather fat and box-shaped. It's claws cut my hands while I was pinning it down. Then the fox cut the cat's heart out with his knife and ate it.


that is disturbing. Cats are symbolic of feminine power and independence and a fox is trying to kill a cat so maybe somoene is threatening your feminine power and independence...but cats have nine lives so that's a good thing.  :Nod:

----------


## Hurricane

Last week I fell asleep during a lecture and had a very bizarre dream. The lecture was an optional one about how the rules of war are changing to better battle insurgency. 
Anyway, I fell asleep and in my dream I was watching the Olympics, which aside from being the Olympics (I think I was "watching" cross-country skiing) somehow incorporated what the lecturer was talking about by also being a counter-insurgency competition. 
At the same time, in my dream (and thankfully not in real life) I was yelling at the lecturer to shut up since I was trying to watch the Olympics. 
Really, who needs hallucinogens when you have dreams?

----------


## DanielBenoit

Last night I dreamt a very varied version of Othello with chicken noodle soup, LGBT rights protests and the summer Olympics. What I remember most was the ending in which for some reason Iago ends up killing Othello in a Escher-like setting, in which afterwards he metamorphises into Richard III and ascends into heaven.

Another funny thing about my dreams is that I dream as through the cinematic medium, that is, I usually dream through the eyes of the camera, with usually rapid Eisenstienian editing and visual symbolization.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> that is disturbing. Cats are symbolic of feminine power and independence and a fox is trying to kill a cat so maybe somoene is threatening your feminine power and independence...but cats have nine lives so that's a good thing.


I didn't know that. Thanks Shalot.

----------


## Helga

I was watching Prison break last night and I dreamt I was in the show trying to break out... I don't think it means anything except maybe read before bedtime so I don't bring a prison to my dreams...

----------


## Scheherazade

> that is disturbing. Cats are symbolic of feminine power and independence and a fox is trying to kill a cat so maybe somoene is threatening your feminine power and independence...but cats have nine lives so that's a good thing.


Hey, I hadn't heard that one before either... Throw in the knife as well and you have got enough to write a thesis on this dream, I think!


> Last night I dreamt a very varied version of Othello with chicken noodle soup, LGBT rights protests and the summer Olympics. What I remember most was the ending in which for some reason Iago ends up killing Othello in a Escher-like setting, in which afterwards he metamorphises into Richard III and ascends into heaven.
> 
> Another funny thing about my dreams is that I dream as through the cinematic medium, that is, I usually dream through the eyes of the camera, with usually rapid Eisenstienian editing and visual symbolization.


Say what?

 :Tongue:

----------


## Shalot

I dreamed about a post that I put on litnet. It was the Guess the Member thread in the games section. It was a nightmare about that post anyway. 
Anyway, the member I was thinking of was TheFifthElement and the second clue i gave was that her lit net name was also a Bruce Willis Movie. However, in my dream I had gotten it totally messed up and given the clues that pertained to some other member and I had gotten confused about who was in the movie clue that I gave...And it was obvious to everyone on LitNet that I was completely retarded but everyone was polite and no one said anything but many PM's were sent about talking about Shalot and her dumb drunk posts again LOL. 

See, I used to get real drunk and get on the internet and usually I would log onto lit net and write stupid crap all over the place so I think the dream was about that more than anything else. It's kind of funny that I'm having dreams about my online life. Geez.

----------


## Hurricane

Last night I dreamed about folding laundry. I have no idea what this means aside from the fact that apparently I need a more interesting life.

----------


## Lulim

> Last night I dreamed about folding laundry. I have no idea what this means aside from the fact that apparently I need a more interesting life.


Clean laundry indicates happiness, and a positive attitude towards life  :Smile:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Last night I dreamed that a childhood friend was beating me. WTF?

----------


## dizzydoll

Not that I'm sure its accurate but here is:

A Dream Directory

 :Sleep:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Last night, cute but ferocious animals made of clay with wings were attacking me and my under water tribe of re-animated human corpses (they had no skin, just bones and nerves). It was cool.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I had a dream that dozens of family members that I didn't know at all had visited with ten or eleven prepubescent nine-year olds running around and screaming. Then the adults decided that we should make food for the picnic, so all of the kids got out their blenders and put in whatever food they liked and blended it. I was a bit worried about the one which had mixed meat and milk together.

Suddenly, I found myself in a movie theatre with all of the same obnoxious kids, and we were about to watch Alfred Hitchcock's Vertigo (which always seems to appear in my dreams). At the opening titles (which were quite different from what they really were) the kids started laughing uncontrollably, and I whispered to my mother (who seemed to be next to me) how I felt that I could strangle them.

Then again, suddenly I find myself on my bed crying because Radiohead had come to Green Bay, and as a result has caused a mega-tsunami the size of skyscrapers. I pictured it in my head with the most unbearable dread. The thoughts became so real, that I in fact drowned right there in my bed.

(It is good to note that at the same time this blonde girl whom I happen to know was laying right beside me with a feather in her hands.)

After drowning I found myself on a ship, traveling across the Bay and I was somehow the captain because some much shorter guy kept on coming up to me, asking me what to do. Strangely enough, I was in complete and total control of the ship, and somehow just couldn't get across these little ripples created by the water.

I eventually picked up speed and the ship crashed right into a hotel on mainland (it is worth noting that the hotel had Victorian design and was quite old). I had deliberately done that in order to "end with a bang" and upon emerging from the oddly unscratched ship, the few people who were at the hotel bar (which I had crashed into) cheered for me with tequilas in their hands.

I then was transported back the the theater in which we were watching Vertigo, with those damned kids talking out loud and laughing. I still wanted to strangle them.

----------


## Gerda13

I had a dream. Lily Evans returned to life. Isn't that enough for hapiness?

----------


## papayahed

Last night I know I had a few dreams, I only remember one. I was at a baseball game sitting near home plate and for some reason the people I came with were sitting down the first base line. The people near me had this huge blanket type thing and they were trying to spread it out but it wasn't working so they tried to fold it back up then I saw Kelsey Grammar (from Frasier) sitting right behind home plate and I thought to myself "Oh look there's Kelsey Grammar." Then I walked over to where my friends were and I was debating whether to tell them or not because they would make a scene and bug Kelsey Grammar.

----------


## papayahed

First dream: My bra had shelves on the sides, it was like something was poking out from the sides pushing into my arms. I looked in the mirror and decided I couldn't go out like that. The next thing I'm in the bathroom at work and the tornado alarm goes off and I hear everybody trying to get into the bathroom so I moved as fast as I could and let them in, as soon as I let them in the all clear was given. I walked into the conference room and a supervisor was shaking his head saying we are going to have to have one on one talks with the operators because they let the system get to hot. Then all these people I've never seen before walk into the conference room to help us trouble shoot the problem. Then someone said we had to sit boy/girl. Then I was up on a scaffolding explaining how part of the system works. Next I was driving to a job interview in kansas and the main highway I was on kept getting smaller and smaller and I was slightly lost but managed to get to the interview site. The interview was at an old military headquarters and I was walking forever to find the person I needed to meet. I found a secretary type person and he told me to go to my room and freshen up because the interviewer was busy at the moment. I went to my room and as I was getting ready the door to the room kept opening and closing. At first I thought it was the wind but it was moving back and forth weirdly and I realized it couldn't be the wind. Then my dog was being pulled by his leash towards the patio, It looked like somebody was holding the leash pulling the dog but nobody was standing there (apparently I had a dog with me). I exclaimed "There's something wrong around here". An Indian lady and a younger woman, her daughter it seemed, were standing near the door and said. "Yes, XXXXXXXX is more active in corner rooms - there's more power here". (XXXXXXXX = The Indian lady named a name but I don't remember it)

----------


## blazeofglory

Dreams are funny, and at times I see dreams that never happened and the places never visited. Once I became a bird in my dream and flew higher and higher in the sky forgetting the limits I had. Suddenly a monster came to me and flapping its wings and wrapped me up in its feathers. It took me to a different world wherein I saw ethereal creatures. Suddenly I saw a big animal ready to cave me in its stomach and I was so frightened and jumped off the bed. I cannot rationalize this dream and interpret its significance at all

----------


## papayahed

The other night I had a dream that I was with a coworker, we were at a hall or conference center of some kind. My coworker turns to me and says the his dad wants me to see his car so we go out to the parking garage and there's the most beautiful car ever - it was a large very white, gleaming white cadillac. The seat were white and looked like a shag carpet around the edges and the middle of the seats were dark red almost maroon with a white "C" in the middle and it had white fuzzy dice hanging from the mirror.

----------


## Maximilianus

I experimented a very odd happening while asleep (i.e. a dream) last night. I had logged in on Lit Net, not as myself but as another forum member whose identity remains a mystery, and I had received a very disturbing PM from Virgil. Well, of course the PM was not addressed to me, but to the member whose identity I had taken to log in. However, somehow, as I was reading the message I began to feel the addressee to be myself and not the other person, and I suddenly felt the urge to reply, as though the member whose forum account I had taken to log in had mysteriously taken over me... like a kind of online possession... if it makes any sense 

Why would I log in as another person, and who could this person be?  :Shocked: 
How could this person possess me online?  :Shocked: 
Why would Virgil send a disturbing PM to anyone?  :Tongue: 
Why would I dream such nonsense? Is the Internet taking it out on me because of something wrong I did in a previous offline life?  :Eek2: 
Why life sucks so much without asking first? ... oops... that was meant for another thread  :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

This one is weird. I dreamt I was living in a dorm in the middle of a big city. I walked into the room and the two chicks from The Hills (MTV show) were my roomates and the room was completely changed around. They told me they redecorated and there just wasn't enough room for my stuff. The room looked like a cheap hotel room, they had double beds and mine was a foldout cot. I was mad but it was late and I just said we'd deal with this tomorrow but I took out my school directory to look up the number I would call to complain. Then the two said they were going on vacation. One left with her luggage and the other said I'll be out in a minute and went into the bathroom. She was in there for a long time so I laid down to watch tv. The girl in the bathroom finally came out, she thought I was asleep and I saw her open a drawer and put a child size mannequin in the top drawer, then she threw in some clothes. She closed the drawer then went back to the bathroom. In the morning I went to talk to my advisor but got lost and ran into some friends from the physics department so I talked and walked with them for a few minutes.

----------


## papayahed

Last week I dreamt that I was walking around a garbage dumpster at work (work looked nothing like actual work) and I noticed a drip from the back of the dumpster. I went back to the control room and we viewed the dumpster from the video. We tilted the dumpster (remotely) a little and water came pouring out an overflow line. We then tipped the dumpster about 90 degrees and water continued to pour out.

----------


## papayahed

So, I had a dream that I was planning on selling some stock but when I checked the current value the stock had dropped to next to nothing.

----------


## frenchchick825

> Not that I'm sure its accurate but here is:
> 
> A Dream Directory


Interesting site. 
*"Bacon
To dream of handling bacon with dirty hands is an ill omen and must be taken with the dream as a whole. Bacon that has gone rancid denotes a failed affair, either love or business. Curing bacon properly is a good sign that you are doing something right."*
Who dreams about curing bacon?

And I can't remember any specific dreams I have had, but the images in my dreams involuntarily pop up constantly in my head throughout the day. Does this happen to anyone else, or do I need help?

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

I seem to be dreaming of fighting all the time lately. Sometimes, I switch to dreams of making sweet, sweet love.

----------


## papayahed

I had a zombie dream again, I don't remember all the details but there was a bus that we needed to go get to bring to a house to get out of the city.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> I had a zombie dream again, I don't remember all the details but there was a bus that we needed to go get to bring to a house to get out of the city.


Zombie dreams are cool! I love fighting zombies!

----------


## Maximilianus

Some two persons have had an overdose of _Land of the Dead_  :Tongue:

----------


## Shalot

I dreamed that I kept returning to this place where I didn't like the people and the people didn't like me but I was in a rut and had these invisible chains on me and I could only go as far as to that place where no one liked me and I didn't like them...and I was just stuck.

----------


## papayahed

I had a dream that I was still auditing our other plant. They had this weird crane that went about 50 ft in the air then sloped down slightly to about 30ft. My boss and I were talking about who was going to inspect the thing because it was pretty windy and the crane was moving a bit. We decided we could see it just fine from our present location and nobody needed to climb it. I turn my head and when I turned back my boss was at the tip of the crane. I was like "Huh, but we decided?" then my boss jumped off the crane. Another guy was trying to go out to the end of the crane but he fell off. Both guys got up dusted themselves off and were perfectly fine. Next I was on a boat dock on a river. There was something like a trolley going up and down the river for a bout a mile then it would cross the river. It was built like a cement and steel block, there weren't any seat or anything but a few people could stand on a small deck. There were no people around and as I watched the trolley it didn't seem like it had breaks because when it came to the dock it stopped by smashing into the dock. I was thinking of hoping on until I saw it stop then I tried to decide if I could somehow jump off before it smashed into the dock or figure out another way to get to my destination.

And at some point I was in a meeting with Aung San Suu Kyi and about 5 other people.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I dreamed that I kept returning to this place where I didn't like the people and the people didn't like me but I was in a rut and had these invisible chains on me and I could only go as far as to that place where no one liked me and I didn't like them...and I was just stuck.


I bet if you had dreamt a little longer, you would have discovered that people actually liked you there!

 :Smilewinkgrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

I've just had the absurdest dream of all my life as a sleeper. Actually, its plot is so intricate that before posting it here I will have to put all the tiny pieces together, like in a short story. Needless to say that every tiny piece is a stupidity in itself, and totally disconnected from the others. The dream itself is a whole stupid feat, taking place within the span of a short nap.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

I had a nightmare that I was in a nightmare. I felt knew I was asleep, but couldn't wake because I was already awake, but asleep.

But where was I? A dungeon, slimy dripping cold walls, crackling torches lined the wals, but it was silent.

I needed a guard to come so I could explain that there'd been a mistake, and so I feverishly rattled the gate.

Silence

I thought I was going to die in there and no-one would ever know the truth.

'HULLO!' I cried desperately. 'HELP!' but my words just echoed forever, and so I looked around for a way to escape, but when I accidentally pushed the gate it swung open with no resistance. Why hadn't I tried that before?

I walked out with trepidation, expecting to be jumped any second by the guards who must've been playing games, but no, no guards anywhere.

I discovered that if I put some spring into my step I could travel about 1 1/2 times normal my feet sort of skimming the ground.

Dungeon cell after dungeon cell I passed, but all empty. There's got to be at least one whitebearded old madman in here somewhere, somewhere to explain what was going on but nothing.

Finally I stumbled on an opeing - a rope leading up to the sky through a well. But was I fit enough to climb it? Only desperate enough!

So I climbed (this took an enormous amount of physical exertion, and was so exhausting that I felt any secomd I was going to loose my grip or the rope wold snap. But then it suddenly got easy; unfortunately the rope was suddenly very greasy.

Anyway I made it to the surface - but then it became a completely different dream, though I was still in a nightmare in a nightmare.

I'd tell you how it ends, but I think I'll turn that part into a novel because it was pretty interesting actually.

----------


## papayahed

The last dream I had it was dusk and I was walking to my office, I looked up and there was this huge, I mean ginormous, space station being pulled by another space shuttle. I called on the radio to my coworker who was in the office to look out the window. She responded by saying in a minute but I said she should do it now. The coworker replied that she did and I replied that I knew she was lying because if she looked out the window she wouldn't just be saying "I did". It looked like a space craft was pulling a space station into orbit but it almost filled the sky because it was so close. Then an actual shuttle/rocket was taking off at the airbase that is just a few miles up the road. The rocket took off but it didn't have enough thrust and fell down crashing in the lot in front of my work. I woke up.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

^Your dreams are creative. Unless I have a nightmare, I always just dream things that are actually possible. It's usually boring stuff, but last night I dreamed that I was playing with a bunch of dogs in a shed. It was cool, one of them was all wrinkly.

----------


## Shalot

I had a dream that my husband and I were at my grandmother's mountain house (which has been out of the family for a couple of years now). We were down close to the creek on the weedy side that I never ventured through when I was a little girl because I just knew there were snakes in those weeds. But in the dream that's where we were and there weren't so many weeds but I knew we were on the weedy, snake infested side anyway. This huge owl comes swooping down from the sky and it grabs this little squirrel and eats him. And then it was night and it was still just me and my husband and we were still down by the creek and then the owl came swooping down again to devour another furry forest creature. It has been a few weeks so I don't remember what animal it was exactly, but both swoopings were in slow motion and I was sad for the poor animals. 

The morning after I had this dream, I was late for work and getting out of my car all in a rush and I was kind of stressed out and then a squirrel comes hopping along and it was moving just like the squirrel from my dream and that made me remember the dream all over again (except for the detail about which animal got eaten other than the squirrel). I know it was a furry forest creature though. So, now I'm wondering if there's any special significance to this dream. There must be some significance since a squirrel visited me in the parking lot that morning after. Or not. But I know that I won't forget having this dream anytime soon.

----------


## papayahed

> ^Your dreams are creative. Unless I have a nightmare, I always just dream things that are actually possible. It's usually boring stuff, but last night I dreamed that I was playing with a bunch of dogs in a shed. It was cool, one of them was all wrinkly.



I think it has to do with eating before bed.. :Alien:

----------


## Emil Miller

> I had a nightmare that I was in a nightmare. I felt I knew I was asleep, but couldn't wake because I was already awake, but asleep..



You're not related to Donald Rumsfeld are you?

----------


## papayahed

I dreamt the nail on my thumb was moderately long. I looked down and was like "that's not mine".

----------


## DocHeart

I once dreamt that my ex-wife and I were holidaying on an island. We were walking through the cobbled streets of a village. About ten yards ahead of us was a donkey.

"Don't go anywhere near that donkey," says my ex-wife. "He's dangerous."

At that, the donkey stands on his back legs and bursts into song and dance. "Ta-ta-ra-ta-tan, ta-ta-ra-ta-taaaaan! I'm dangerous, dangerous, daaaaaangerous."

----------


## papayahed

This was a werd one. I dreamed of zombies again or perhaps body snatchers. I was in a house with some people and there were zombies outside but they weren't your average zombie. These Zombies looked like normal people but if you looked close enough you could tell they were zombies and they could talk. Anyways, somebody in the house passed out these small patches/stickers and they were supposed to ward off the zombies. We looked outside and all the neighbors from across the street were coming out of their houses, we were about to call them over but then realized they were zombies. I looked to the people to the right of me and I realized they were zombies too. One of the zombies I gouged in the eye and three of us normal people ran to the backyard as we were putting out patches on. In the backyard there were a few zombies but they were on one of those playground merry go rounds. We spun the merry go round and the zombies couldn't get off so we ran out of the backyard. At this point it gets weird. I woke up and I swear I felt the bed moving like were having a small earthquake. I even got up to check the nws but no reports of earthquakes in my area.

----------


## faithosaurus

I've had some pretty interesting dreams. I remember one where I was in Mexico, strapped to the passenger seat of a car in a bad area. My kidnapper was trying to get some information out of my friend - otherwise he would kill me - but she didn't know it so he shot me twice in the back. It's weird since I could feel the warmth of the blood in the dream, but no pain. Obviously, once I was dead I woke up. I also had a dream when I was getting my head sawed off, but again there was no pain, just the grinding feeling (kind of like when you get a tooth pulled out while having the shot that doesn't put you to sleep).

Also, I noticed that in one dream I was drowning and holding my breath, and when I woke up after I drowned I noticed that I was holding my breath in real life. 

I've had a seizure - I have epilepsy - in my sleep before, which when it happens it is quite odd. The dream I'd have would be somewhat of an amnesia dream, or there would be a complete blackout in the middle, and then I'd wake up all disoriented and unable to see for the first minute or so before I was out of the funk.

----------


## Big Dante

> I once dreamt that my ex-wife and I were holidaying on an island. We were walking through the cobbled streets of a village. About ten yards ahead of us was a donkey.
> 
> "Don't go anywhere near that donkey," says my ex-wife. "He's dangerous."
> 
> At that, the donkey stands on his back legs and bursts into song and dance. "Ta-ta-ra-ta-tan, ta-ta-ra-ta-taaaaan! I'm dangerous, dangerous, daaaaaangerous."


Hahaha, now that is one amazing dream  :FRlol: 

As a child I always had this frequent dream that this giant ant would come and steal my glove. The ant would always come and my hand would be left bare and cold. This dream stopped for a few years and then one night it returned. The ant came back to steal my glove and now being much older I looked at the ant and squashed it and wondered how the ant ever stole my glove in the first place. The dream never happened again.

----------


## Shalot

> This was a werd one. I dreamed of zombies again or perhaps body snatchers. I was in a house with some people and there were zombies outside but they weren't your average zombie. These Zombies looked like normal people but if you looked close enough you could tell they were zombies and they could talk. Anyways, somebody in the house passed out these small patches/stickers and they were supposed to ward off the zombies. We looked outside and all the neighbors from across the street were coming out of their houses, we were about to call them over but then realized they were zombies. I looked to the people to the right of me and I realized they were zombies too. One of the zombies I gouged in the eye and three of us normal people ran to the backyard as we were putting out patches on. In the backyard there were a few zombies but they were on one of those playground merry go rounds. We spun the merry go round and the zombies couldn't get off so we ran out of the backyard. At this point it gets weird. I woke up and I swear I felt the bed moving like were having a small earthquake. I even got up to check the nws but no reports of earthquakes in my area.


you might have been about to have an out-of-body experience with the bed moving thing - or you were having an out-of-body experience. Supposedly things get all shaky when you leave your body or go back into it or partly leave and then get slammed back in it again. I don't know...I've never had one. But I have been in bed before and I've been like half asleep or half awake and I've felt shudders and stuff like there might be a slight earthquake going on but then no one else knows what I'm talking about. And my husband shudders in his sleep. He was sort of next to me and had his head on my shoulder and I was reading and he was asleep and he had these weird shudders over and over and over. The first time it happened it was kind of funny but he does it a lot so I am used to it. And I probably do it too. It seems like I've shaken myself awake. Weird.

----------


## papayahed

> you might have been about to have an out-of-body experience with the bed moving thing - or you were having an out-of-body experience. Supposedly things get all shaky when you leave your body or go back into it or partly leave and then get slammed back in it again. I don't know...I've never had one. But I have been in bed before and I've been like half asleep or half awake and I've felt shudders and stuff like there might be a slight earthquake going on but then no one else knows what I'm talking about. And my husband shudders in his sleep. He was sort of next to me and had his head on my shoulder and I was reading and he was asleep and he had these weird shudders over and over and over. The first time it happened it was kind of funny but he does it a lot so I am used to it. And I probably do it too. It seems like I've shaken myself awake. Weird.


Interesting. It took me a few minutes to feel normal again, I've never had that happen before.


Last night I had a dream I was shopping for pita bread. They didn't have the kind I normally get but they had giant size pitas so I put those in my cart and that's all I remember.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

I dreamt I was walking on a forest where the trees were so tall they touched the sky - I mean actually touched it right out into space - and I was looking for a way to climb up one for a glimpse, but the trunks were huge and the first branches about twenty feet above the ground. There was nothing around to climb up on, but I kept searching. By and by I chanced upon a cave and felt like exploring - it was really long like a pipe, not a cavern - and eventually it opened to a shallow clearing full of dancing chanting goblin-things with spears. There was a raging fire to the far side and a stench like death.

One turned suddenly and its big eyes were like shiny black onyx and seemed to peer straight through me, just evil. I could tell it was going to release a squeal and it was building in its throat, so I span and ran back but it was taking ages: the tunnel was longer, endless, and increasingly winding and narrow. I couldn't see them but I could hear the screams in my ear and them breathing down my neck.

Eventually though I was through, but a forest no longer - that is it had the air of the forest it had been, but was somehow much smaller, and the trees were young and shrimpy, and sparse; the sky was just the sky - I mean blue and clear, not spacey.

There was a loud noise in the distance and I slowly woke up, sweaty and exhausted.

----------


## papayahed

About a week ago I had a dream that I was at this big outdoor event, there was a big grassy area and a long parking lot with carports running the length of the field. I was walking to my car with some faceless guy and we passed a young guy who was carrying what looked like a rope basket but turned out to be snakes coiled up .

Last night I put a dollar in a vending machine and I got back four dollars in change then I pressed the button for a Dr. Pepper and it kept dispensing the Dr. Peppers, as soon as I took one can another one was dispensed, after about six came out I just left.

----------


## papayahed

ok, I had a dream that I was at my grandma's house and Jason from Friday the 13th was looking for me. Well not just me, he was just on the loose. Then I dreamt that there was this brown thing on the side of my nose, I picked at it and pushed the skin on my nose and part of my forehead up, and I was like oh I better get that fixed.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

I was in this 3D computer game, except it was real - more than virtual reality real - and I didn' know it was a game. I was in an old castle/dungeon, yet much more brightly lit - it was there for the puzzles rather than the atmosphere (a sense it was originally darker and more sinister, but I think my sub-conscious self-protection mechanism may have kicked in and lightened the mood)

There were obstacles to cross and evade, like gaps in the floor filled with razor sharp spikes that I had to run and sort of jump to the chandelier above, swing on to build momentum, and release at the right split-second to reach the other side.

Everything had to be timed perfectly or needed to be done in exacting fashion or it would have meant death. There was one bi where the walls closed to a body tight gap above flames, and only by correct breathing could I fit though - once achieved I was required to ease between the walls like an acrobat - I'm not that physically fit and I would be in hospital now with sprains and torn muscles had it been real - but seeing as it wasn't it was great fun all up.

Anyway at the final 'level' there was a row of caskets embedded in the wall and they had to be opened in the right sequence to get the reward - I managed the booby prize of a hammer and broken sword - and then the horde of zombies came, zombies who could machinegun-fire poison darts, and with only three pillars to hide behind, I was jumping and leaping back and forth, and trying to come up behind one and break his skull with my hammer and jab him in the kidneys with the sword, all the while avoiding the darts from all directions.

Then a door opened - and it was an instructional character in a laboratory/shop, but with holes in the walls to the outside world - except the outside world was the South Pole in a blizzard, and the wind was deafening, so whatever the instructions were, I couldn't hear them - I'd have to bluff it and hope for the best. Through the next door were 'victims' trying to explain what they'd been through to turn into shattered wrecks, but words were garbled. All I got was that the final monster had these 'crazy eyes' and 'watch out for his crazy eyes!'

So I had to first brave the blizzard and get to the bunker - a mad professor with an army of laser beam robots - and whooo!

----------


## papayahed

I dreamt my big toe toenail spilt and I was like "damn". (They can't all be gems)

----------


## MystyrMystyry

I'd bought a pillow/quilt from Woolworths in a bid to bolster my nightime warmth, but on my way home it occurred to me I may have overpaid. I went back but was told I couldn't return the thing because it had already been used by the mere fact of walking out the door with it, so I decided to return it - at another store.
Well this other store was all futuristic and I needed to communicate with the complaints department via a bank of interactive television screens. Finally they agreed to let me in to discuss it with someone in person (who happened to be the girl I'd just been discussing it with interactively - except she didn't recognise me from the previous discussion, so we had to begin the discussion again from the top).
But she saw straight through me - knew I hadn't bought it from this outlet because it was too new. I looked around and yes it wasn't a Woolworths but a rather classy Goodwill.
I hid behind an oven in the whitegoods section and surreptitiously tore some of the stuffing out, then pounced upon another employee demanding my money back, but she sneered and said words to the effect of: You didn't buy it from here for two reasons, not the least of which because this isn't a Woolworths, but also because the tearing out of stuffing wouldn't have passed the checkout, let alone the donations bin.
'But I have a receipt!' I barked, and fished it out of the bag, waving it at her face.
She sneered at me as though I was beyond help and started telling me she wanted to be frozen when she died.
'Why do I have to wait until then!'
'Look, you've got a receipt and a brand new quilt from Woolworths. It only needs a bit of sewing - what else do you want!'
'I want my money back!'
'Well you're not getting it from here - even if you bought it from here the best you could expect is to redonate it...'

The logic was pure, so pure I woke up completely exasperated.

----------


## cl154576

Very recently I had a dream that I was kicking a chubby old lady ... She was on the ground, bruised and cursing me with religious terms. I didn't regret what I had done but because I knew her (I know her in real life) and had certain ties to her I forced myself to pick her up. The heaviness of her flesh against mine disgusted me. I carried her to some bench and I put her down.

I was quite ashamed after the dream, and I have begun avoiding this person.

----------


## TheFifthElement

Not sure if there's a thread for this already, but thought it might be fun/interesting to share our dreams here...not the things you aspire to or desire but those strange narratives that arise unbidden during the night or an afternoon snooze. Often a great source of creative material.

My dreams are not so great at the moment. Last night's little treasure involved me beating up 2 girls who had done something (can't remember what but I think it involved being unkind to children) until they were a bloodied mess of dead flesh - aside from the terrible dreams I occassionally have about my kids this is officially the most disturbing dream I've ever had. Think I might need some psychological assistance (or a lobotomy). Fortunately for me my travel home companion is a psychiatric nurse. If you don't see me around tomorrow, I've probably been committed. 

Share your favourite / worst / most memorable dreams here  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lokasenna

I dream very frequently; unfortunately, about 90% of them are nightmares. I've been like that for years though, so they don't really get to me or anything.

Had a rather weird but strangely nice dream a few nights back though. I was on a stony, moonlit beach, which was populated by giant crabs (one of those horrifying oriental species). Normally, that would be nightmare fodder, but they all seemed very docile and peaceful. Anyway, I had a guitar, and was serenading them by strumming away, except somehow I kept managing to get the guitar strings wrapped around my head. Nevermind, it seemed to amuse the crabs.

----------


## papayahed

I had a dream I dyed my hair, it was a lighter brown and dry.

----------


## osho

I dream a lot everyday. I am often find myself in a mystery and like a Zen master I am often confused between dream and reality. I cannot exactly say whether I am now in a dream writing you. I do not find a line that separates my moments of wakefulness from my dreams. There is no clear-cut line.

I enjoy dreams and sometimes my dreams are not dreams and I have to call them nightmares. I have to tie up the happenings of my dream with some processes through which nature offsets some of my disabling emotions, experiences helping me to get up with a fresh mood in the morning

----------


## papayahed

Weird dream last night. I meant to write it down earlier and now I've forgotten it.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

I was running down the street naked at about 9pm - it had a 9pm feel to it: I wasn't wearing a watch. The street was empty of people which didn't matter because I wasn't doing it to show off. Then everything started going wobbly like in a soap opera dream haze, and I woke up and was running down the highway naked. It was later, about midnight. Now there were many interested bystanders, which wasn't surprising as following closely behind me was a fleet of cop cars with sirens squealing and lights flashing, like the OJ chase, and I was public enemy no 1. Helicopters overhead and all. Far ahead of me were teams of news vans shouting questions. None of this bothered me because I was dreaming - that is I knew this was a dream from the previous street scenario, but no one else seemed to get it.
'You're figments!' I was saying. 'You don't even exist!'
But suddenly I started to feel I might be wrong - perhaps the street scenario was the dream. I'd been running too long and begun to lucidly hallucinate and that's what the wobbliness had been!
Uh oh, now I was in deep. I tried to come up with witty explanations, but merely produced platitudes about how it's a free country and I pay my taxes kind of stuff.
So I had a problem - keep running, or stop so they could arrest me for bad form?
I stopped. I didn't want to keep running just because they expected me to keep running. But the second I did I was back on the street and now there were different sorts of people - professionals - and they were outraged. As I tried to ignore them they became silhouettes with glowing eyes and mumbly voices.

I ran and ran and finally made it to a hospital where I demanded to know what was going on - was I under some treatment drugs that were making me feel like I was right and everyone else was wrong? Or vice versa? The nurse said that I shouldn't be here because the hospital isn't open. I should go home and get some sleep, and come back when I wake up. So I did, and then woke up...

----------


## papayahed

I had two dreams. The first my bottom lip was huge and it was hanging down to my chest. Kind of like that tribe with the lip plates except I didn't have a plate. I was holding my lip walking down an aisle at a store thinking I needed to go to the Dr.. The next, I was at a coworkers house, I plugged in their stove (weird in it's self) an the outlet started buzzing, I thought I should go get coworker but before I could move the fuse blew and fried the outlet and stove.

----------


## papayahed

I dreamt that I was in a mall with just a top on, it was a little long so it covered my nether region but not by much. I was walking to the store with the pants but it seemed like it was far so I was walking through the mall ignoring people so I wouldn't notice if they were noticing that I had no pants.

----------


## BookBeauty

I've often been made fun of, because I dream often, and vividly. They are like stories, with strange imagery. I've been told on more than one occasion that I should either compile my dreams into a book, or create a story out of them.

My strangest dream was rather prophetic in its fashion, and incredibly lengthy.

I wasn't _in_ the dream, but the observer, and somehow I was given information, as if I were a narrator. 

There was a beautiful mansion made out of white sandstone on the Nile, surrounded by desert. A wealthy young couple had locked themselves away from the world. 

There were two hippopotamuses that had been given as a wedding gift to the couple that lived there. They stood watchful in the waters of the Nile, facing the house. Protectors. Reeds and cattails shared their abode.

Hidden behind them in the reeds, men in tribal crocodile masks, and feathered cod-pieces crept stealthily out, jumped onto their backs and slit their throats violently, with long, s-curved shaped daggers.

The couple watched from the top floor of their mansion, for from their bedroom to the balcony, the walls were glass. Holding hands, they walked downstairs and out into the backyard to face the crocodile men, as if they knew what awaited them.

''What do you want from us?'' The woman cried.

''We won't back down.'' The man said. (Something like that, it's been awhile)

They said nothing. Two took her, and two took the man. The couple reached, and struggled for each other in vain.

The woman was taken into the mansion, and the man was taken into the water.

I observed as the crocodile men urged the man to wade into the river, and he did so. The water was up to his waist as they walked behind him, not saying anything, but clearly wanting him to continue moving.

Eventually, a fork in the river presented itself. Glowing white letters appeared over each fork. One of the crocodile men nudged him.

''Choose.'' He commanded.

The letters spelled out, ''Wishes'', and ''Reality''.

Being in a bit of a predicament, he knew that his current reality was not acceptable.

He moved to the, ''wishes'' fork, and he wished with all of his might that these crocodile men would disappear. And they did.

Unfortunately, the current was too strong, and he had to continue, being pushed onwards.

Meanwhile, back at the mansion, the woman was sitting peacefully on a comfortable, beige couch. The crocodile men were either standing, or sitting. It wasn't relevant.

The doorbell rang, and she was urged to answer it.

She rose from her seat and went to the door. Opening it, she saw a man with wild hair, in a faux-hawk, purple and black, with a short leather jacket, piercings and that kind of attire. Somehow, I knew this was her ex-boyfriend. (He looked like Roofio from the movie Hook, just instead of red, it was like, neon purple.)

He proceeded to ask her why she had left her family, had cut away from the world, and refused to speak to anyone since she had been married. Why had she isolated herself from everyone?

The perspective returned to the man in the river, who had come to another fork.

One said: ''Shallow, but gets deep.''

The other: ''Whirlpools''.

As he looked at each, the whirlpools looked incredibly dangerous. Coupled with turbulent water and tornadoes, he was quick to choose the other option.

The only problem was, he couldn't swim.

He started walking down the ''Shallow'' river. It was so shallow that it barely covered its feet, but true to form, it continued to become deeper and deeper, until it was up to his neck, and he was holding the reeds on the shoreline to drag himself along.

Soon he came to yet another fork.

''Dreams,''

And

''Truth''

... Tired, and overwhelmed from the ordeal, 'dreams' seemed the best course of action. He wanted to just lie down and sleep.

As he followed the fork's new turn, he came to a shoreline, where a campfire was burning. He pulled himself across the sand to lie down next to it, and it warmed him. He began to sleep, and to dream.

The woman stood up from the couch, and one of the crocodile men stood with her, facing her, he pointed at her. ''Sleep'', he said. She struggled, trying to look away from his burning gaze in the mask. ''Sleep!'' he commanded. She felt her eyes growing heavier, and heavier, until she fell to the ground, and slept. She began to dream.

The two dreams merged together, and they were together at last.

Suddenly, everything went black. One of the crocodile men addressed _me_, right up into my face, like a horror movie. His voice was booming, and condemning.

''_All you will ever be, is in love._''

I awoke. Frightened.

----------


## Shalot

Last night I dreamed that I was at the cabin that used to belong to my grandparents (and now it no longer exists - it was torn down). My aunt (who has terminal cancer in the waking world) jumped off the roof of the house, which sort of morphed into a different grandmother's house that has this horrible deck that is on the second floor of the house and it has no railing and there is a concrete slab below. So she committed suicide. And then there was all this incoherent dream craziness of running around. It was night. There were animals in the grass and then I was watching my uncle standing on the roof of the cabin, which then morphed into that horrible deck. And then he jumped too.

----------


## papayahed

Some guy was teaching me to ice skate on the side walk in front of a house that belonged to a high school friend. Then another friend from high school (who is currently in the Philippines) showed up in ice skates.

----------


## tonywalt

Last nite dreamed that I was pinned under a building trying to get out...woke up.

Funny - We already talk about the dreams, but not the meanings. Now I know you all do some meaning research - so let's hear it.

----------


## prendrelemick

> I've often been made fun of, because I dream often, and vividly. They are like stories, with strange imagery. I've been told on more than one occasion that I should either compile my dreams into a book, or create a story out of them.
> 
> My strangest dream was rather prophetic in its fashion, and incredibly lengthy.
> 
> I wasn't _in_ the dream, but the observer, and somehow I was given information, as if I were a narrator. 
> 
> There was a beautiful mansion made out of white sandstone on the Nile, surrounded by desert. A wealthy young couple had locked themselves away from the world. 
> 
> There were two hippopotamuses that had been given as a wedding gift to the couple that lived there. They stood watchful in the waters of the Nile, facing the house. Protectors. Reeds and cattails shared their abode.
> ...


That's pretty amazing, firstly to dream it - and then to remember it in such detail.

Unless there's something happening beyond our understanding, all dreams must stem from our waking experiences. Do you have an explanation for your dream? Why do you say it was prophetic?

----------


## BookBeauty

There were some elements to the dream that was familiar to waking life, but much of it manifested seemingly out of nowhere.

Regardless, it was one of, if not the longest dream I've ever had, and I think the reason why I remember it so clearly is because as soon as I woke up, I typed it all down so I wouldn't forget.  :Smile: 

Some of the imagery could have been from my subconscious as well.

I would rather not go into details upon the prophetic elements of the dream, but I don't generally buy into that sort of thing anyway, it was probably just coincidence.

The desert-like setting, and particularly the crocodile men are a clear reference to a computer game called, ''Quest for Glory: 3, Wages of War,'' which I think I had been playing around the time I had the dream.

The rest of it seems like my imagination going wild, to its fullest potential. I certainly wish I'd have dreams like that more often, and this is coming from an avid dreamer.  :Smile: 

I think that dreams are often very personal things, that make the most sense to the dreamer. 

I have forgotten facts from the waking world that I would never normally forget, my own identity has changed, I have been transported to different timelines, like memories, that I've never had, but the dream makes me believe I have. The dreams change people, events, and circumstances. Everyone's heard of 'dream logic', and that dabbles its hands quite often in the muck. Sometimes seems like a dream out of Hollywood. You'd think no one ever has a dream like that, but then there's me.

Sometimes when I have a dream, the feeling from the dream manifests into the waking realm so vividly that it affects how I feel and think for days, sometimes weeks after. I have found myself avoiding people on occasion, which I saw someone else post previously.

As has also been said, and I agree with, dreams are fascinating, and I would love to tap into and understand their design and purpose. Science is still trying to put together that particular puzzle. =)

----------


## prendrelemick

I recognise alot of what you say. Particularly about dreams and memories being confused. But they don't affect me so intensely.

----------


## Helga

Last night I had a dream about a Rottweiler attacking Sisko and he stabbed him with his huge claw so he had a big wound on his chest. Then the vet said it was because he ate a bone so I asked Sisko and he told me the big dog did it. Then I woke up and saw he was OK.

----------

